# January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:redknapp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I do love a good old January transfer window me :arry

Last January was a quiet window iirc, have the feeling this one will be manic :arry :arry :arry


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

A month where teams like us try to keep our players. 

Has anyone else all but been confirmed, other than Ba?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cant see any players being brought in

Most likely Powell and Henriquez will go out on loan, will be interesting to see how Henriquez will do at Wigan


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:fergie "That Willfried Zaha would fit in. Although, we do have young, Nani and Valencia" 

"Should I up my bid to somewhere in the region of £10 - 12 million?"


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Can't wait for :redknapp to add QPR to the list of clubs he's helped bankrupt :arry



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> A month where teams like us try to keep our players.
> 
> Has anyone else all but been confirmed, other than Ba?


Ba is far from confirmed, but apparently Debuchy to Newcastle is very close.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Desperately need a CB. I facepalm at the thought of Daniel Van Buyten starting vs Arsenal which he will because Boateng is suspended and Badstuber is injured.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.football-italia.net/28925/pato-weve-chosen-corinthians

Pato confirmed he is going back to Corinthians.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Celtic look to be bringing in Rami Gershon from Standard Liege but we are facing a difficult task in keeping hold of our key players,

Fraser Forster - Man Utd
Victor Wanyama - Man Utd
Gary Hooper - Juventus, Liverpool, Sunderland

Gary Hooper is stalling on a new deal while Lennon is hoping our tie with Juve will be enough to convice Victor to stay for the rest of the season although Lennon has dismissed reports that Samaras will be moving to Liverpool in January


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

please dont be a month of ZOMG TRANALDO IS COMING WE CAN AFFORD HIM CHECK THE SHARES CHECK THE SHARES

or something like that. talks between chelsea and ba are apparently off, with the transfer costing chelsea close to 30 mil. what a wanker.

also:










obviously a BIG DARIUS fan


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ba to Chelsea doesn't look like it will happen, which I think is a good thing in the long run.

My hopes for Chelsea are that we can get £12m for Sturridge, take in 2 strikers that know they're not going to be first choice unless they can earn it and someone to cover at CB.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I hope West Ham buy a few because hell we need them and I hope we don't sell Diame, I would be cutting a bitch if that happens!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

A great opening post, Seabs.

Who do I want? Some striker. I guess Remy would do for now. A defensive midfielder since Romeu is fucked. I don't even know who here. Maybe Capoue. M'Vila is a headcase so no thanks. Everyone else good isn't leaving. Central defence looks a bit better. May be able to get to summer with this. But then a top line central defender must come in. May need a left back too, because :cashley maybe off :sad:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



vampyr said:


> I hope West Ham buy a few because hell we need them and I hope we don't sell Diame, I would be cutting a bitch if that happens!


Doesn't he have a £3.5m release clause? Absolute bargain. Can't see him Leaving West Ham after 6 months though. 

Great, are we going to be stuck with Ba then? C'mon Roman, just pay the man and his leeches their obscene demands. :sad:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> Doesn't he have a £3.5m release clause? Absolute bargain. Can't see him Leaving West Ham after 6 months though.
> 
> Great, are we going to be stuck with Ba then? C'mon Roman, just pay the man and his leeches their obscene demands. :sad:


Yeah he does but stranger things have happened and he is a beast, everytime he plays West Ham are 100% better so it would be a bargain for someone. I remember when West Ham had Ba and we lost him for free :no:


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> Can't wait for :redknapp to add QPR to the list of clubs he's helped bankrupt :arry
> 
> 
> 
> Ba is far from confirmed, but apparently Debuchy to Newcastle is very close.


The last I heard was yesterday during the Everton game which I assumed was all but a done deal. Seems unlikely now. Football is a strange game at times (or the press make it that way.)

I posted this in the other footy page, what the heck,

The chances of Everton signing any big name players outright this January are slim and none, I would say. I would like us to get a striker and some players with premier league experience but I would be happy with not letting anyone go. 

If we lose Heitinga which we might, and got a fair penny for him, then I would expect us to buy one or two fringe players and maybe a signing with immediate chances of getting a game.

With our full squad;

Howard
Coleman, Jagielka, Distin/Heitinga, Baines
Mirallas, Gibson, Osman, Pienaar,
Fellaini,
Jelavic 

Mucha, Anichebe, Neville, Duffy, Oviedo, Barkley, Hitzlsperger, Gueye, Vellios making up the bench.

I think at full strength we will only need to buy cover for cover, really, barring any long term injuries to see out this season that we're in, in the form we've been in. Especially now the games have slowed and wont be as often as 4 a fortnight.

This is being realistic obviously, but we are usually linked with crazy names, so far already David Villa has been ludicrously mentioned. Wayne Rooney pops up every few months as well, just as ludicrously. Vadis Odjidja-Ofoe looks likely as we all thought we had him a few months ago, but for some reason didn't get him so he's probably the one signing that would look most likely. We've been linked with Joleon Lescott also, who left a bitter taste when he left but we accepted Pienaar back and he won us over so maybe a loan deal until the end of the season and then a complete move? Gameiro is rumoured to us again also, but I don't think we will see that, unless on loan for a few months. Scott Sinclair is mentioned on the main fansite as well, along with James McCarthy but names like that just fill up website space. I would be happy but surprised if we get either of them. 

I think through loan deals we could end up with Lescott, Odjidja-Ofoe and Gamiero in a perfect world. How does a six month loan impact the amount of loan players allowed in the squad? I know you can only have so many full season loans, but I don't know how 5 month loans work?

I would say our biggest signings, so to speak, would be keeping hold of Leighton Baines and Mara Fellaini, and not letting Osman, Distin, Neville or those types leave for a team like QPR. 

If we can keep hold of Baines and Fellaini, don't let anybody go stupidly and maybe bring in one or two loan deals to bolster the front line until the end of the season, I would be as happy as I have been with Jelavic, Pienaar, Oviedo, Mirallas and Gibson.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> Cant see any players being brought in
> 
> Most likely Powell and Henriquez will go out on loan, will be interesting to see how Henriquez will do at Wigan


Agreed, would like to see both of those loaned out. 

Also suspect PETERBOROUGH to get some loanees on board, to help Fergie Jr. out of trouble. I wonder who they'd want. :fergie :rvp

We're not signing anyone. My only hope for this window is that we keep Nani.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Tim Cahill is rumoured to be coming back on loan for a few games to England. Most I've heard is Sunderland. I would have thought he would be banned for 3 games due to getting sent off on his last game at Goodison, but does that just mean if he played for Everton again with the suspension not applying if he signed for another club?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

A quick striker with good dribbling ability is what I want the most at NCFC.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> A great opening post, Seabs.


*Thank you.

We aint signing anyone but fine. Should have enough to win the title if we play the right players and not Carrick/Scholes together in the middle. Not convinced Henriquez will get much game time at Wigan either. Hoping more than anything else that City don't bag a creative midfielder and Yaya doesn't come back from Africa revitalised. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i saw united fans wanking themselves silly on another forum saying shit like henriquez will start every game. kone and di santo are better. will get games purely because he's an unknown quality. i presume he's fast.

we have some japanese lad on trial with us for a few days. won asian player of the year or something, can't remember his name though. im convinced we'll sign someone, and i convinced someone will go. bobby ruled out lescott, which makes sense with kolokolokolokolokolokolokolotoure going to africa. carvalho does peak my interest as a CORPORATE VIEIRA-esque signing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Lescott's probably off in the summer anyway. Carvalho's probably totally useless now. When was the last time he even played for Madrid? Barely makes the bench these days. Lack of pace will kill him if you brought him in and played him.

Utd fans tend to embarrass the rest of us a lot tbf. Admittedly I've seen nothing of Henriquez but I'd be shocked if Wigan give him much game time. Kone's on top form and Martinez thinks Di Santo is bees knees. Good experience though and he's more likely to get some game time there from the bench. Would prefer Powell to be going a Premier League team though.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Henriquez will get games I'm sure. Maybe not 90 minutes every week but even regular use as an impact substitute would be pretty ideal. He's a real talent.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Reading some Wigan forums and they reckon they will be very short of strikers, Kone is going to the african cup of nations, and they are saying di santo wants away. Dont expect Henriquez to start every game but he should making regular sub appearances and the odd start. Hopefully he can make a good impression when Kone is away


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

arsenal fan on january 1st; :mark: :kobe3 

arsenal fan on february 1st; fpalm :kenny

:wenger


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

"Reading sign Sporting Lisbon captain Daniel Carrico"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20879287

That is a damn good buy for £600,000.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I so hope we get the creative midfielder and/or striker we desperately need. We need to push on if we want to keep challenging for the top four spot this season, fresh faces are needed. Unlike last season when we brought in fucking Ryan Nelsen and Louis Saha, good riddance Harry Redknapp and your bullshit links.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Where does the creative midfielder fit into the Dembele/Sandro combination?

Imagine if you kept VDV and had those two behind him :wilkins


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Would of been awesome. If Sigurdsson showed his Swansea form and indeed his Hoffenheim before the previous, he'd be brilliant playing in front of Dembele/Sandro and off of either Defoe or an inform Adebayor. He's getting better and better though.

Well if we get that creative midfielder (Moutinho for example, we can dream). I imagine we'd put him next to Sandro and push Dembele up more to cause more havoc as he'd be given more freedom up there, could always just parnter Dembele with Sandro and then have Sandro just sit infront of the defence (at the moment he's bombing forward etc) I imagine AVB knows what he wants and he obviously is pushing 4-3-3 as it is his favoured formation. I do think that midfield 3 has a LOT of potential though.


Bale - Defoe - Lennon
Dembele
Moutinho - Sandro

or

Bale - Defoe - Lennon
Dembele - Moutinho
Sandro​
I think that would be an all out goalscorer away for a team contending higher than fourth place. Of course over time we'll start to replace Lennon for a goalscoring wide forward (which is why I imagine we were after Willian in the summer)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Is Scott Parker dead? Wouldn't mind taking him off your hands for the low, low price of nothing. :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Nope, just coming back from injury. He's come off the bench previous few games and he is so assured on the ball. Just gets the ball, so calm on it and retains possession so well. Sort of player we need to bring on instead of the likes of Huddlestone or Livermore who are clearly not on the level of Parker. With Reading coming up tomorrow, I imagine Sandro will get his much needed rest and we'll start with Parker and Dembele in the middle, probably start again against Coventry too but I don't think AVB will sell.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cudicini gone to Galaxy? still a class keeper


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah. I think a good move for him. Lets face it, with Friedel signing a new deal on Wednesday, he was never going to get a look in over him or Lloris. He was just wasting wages but a very good professional and I think he probably could of still done a job for a Premier League team. Next goalkeeper to get off the wage list is Gomes. I also think we will see Livermore and Huddlestone get some loans.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah. I think a good move for him. Lets face it, with Friedel signing a new deal on Wednesday, he was never going to get a look in over him or Lloris. He was just wasting wages but a very good professional and I think he probably could of still done a job for a Premier League team. Next goalkeeper to get off the wage list is Gomes. I also think we will see Livermore and Huddlestone get some loans.


I am surprised Gomes didn't move in the summer tbh! I would of thought with Lloris coming in and Friedels good form he would ask to be released or at least get loaned.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:villa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

<3 Cudicini

Hope he does well in the States. Great man.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



haribo said:


> Is Scott Parker dead? Wouldn't mind taking him off your hands for the low, low price of nothing. :side:


:ksi2

I would.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Xabi Alonso has admitted he could return to the Premier League as his ongoing contract talks remain clouded in uncertainty at Real Madrid.
*


> The Spain international is under terms at the Bernabeu until the summer of 2014 but his hesitation in committing his future has led to speculation.
> 
> Liverpool are reported to want to re-sign Alonso some three-and-a-half years after selling him to Real in a £30million deal and it is not yet out of the question.


West Ham is clearly the destination!


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

A lot English players are limited in my opinion and their price tag is totally unjustified. What Crystal Palace want for Wilfried Zaha is a lot of money. There is a footballer in the MLS, very few people have heard of called Fabian Castillo is better than him. He is the same age as Zaha too. Shakhtar Donetsk's Douglas Costa is more experienced, having played Champions League football, more skilful. He won't cost Arsenal a arm and a leg. Let's not forget there is the new Emirates wealth at Arsenal if Arsene Wenger needs it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



vampyr said:


> *Xabi Alonso has admitted he could return to the Premier League as his ongoing contract talks remain clouded in uncertainty at Real Madrid.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Be still my aching heart :xabi


:terry1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



vampyr said:


> I am surprised Gomes didn't move in the summer tbh! I would of thought with Lloris coming in and Friedels good form he would ask to be released or at least get loaned.


Apparently no one wanted to pay his wages. Greedy bastard. I am sure he'll be off in January though whether its a loan or a permanent departure.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I think Cudicini was unlucky at Chelsea . He was playing really well and Cech was bought . Then he moved to Spurs and was a bit stale and probably stayed too long . Lol @ Gomes forgot all about him. The king of bloopers, Lmao when he cried against Stoke"!!!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

We might need a new left back if Jose Enrique is out for a while, and i'm still not sold on Sturridge. Hopefully we can bring in someone decent who isn't from Swansea. :brodgers

Looking forward to seeing how Lucas Moura does at PSG now (Y)


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

QPR linked with a move for the British Maradonna, Joseph "I'm nackered" Cole! I really think this man could save you from relegation...he will keep you in the Championship for sure next season! I'm sorry but your side are the worst I have seen for a long while, talented individuals but not a team!


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> What Crystal Palace want for Wilfried Zaha is a lot of money.


There are 3 importants parts to that though
1) palace want as much money as they can
2) If he is English & shows a tiny bit of talent all the big clubs go crazy for him for the 'homegrown' pride
3) Holloway is a crazy/genius

Cudicini is a keeper I have always respected, even at chelsea and tbh it shows a lot to me that he'd rather go elsewhere than just collect a paycheck. He was always a first buy on a FM in the last few years.

Utd NEED to buy Baines. He is possibly one of the best LB in the world that we can get (I don't want Cole and it's unlikely we will ever get Coentrao). The last time I saw any details of a possible deal it was £8 million + Evra or £11 Million. That would be a steal for that price.
We also could do with Strootman. Tough CM who can get the job done. Both Carrick & Cleverly are, not fragile but aren't really in the 'Roy Keane' mould.
And QPR make me laugh, perfect example of Talented Players does not equal Talented Team


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Purely hypothetical, but if Chelsea don't want him. How would united fans feel about fat frank joining united for a year or two?


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Honestly, For a year I would love it. I have always rated him highly and He is the type of player that we could do with and it would be like Owen mk.II.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



vampyr said:


> *Xabi Alonso has admitted he could return to the Premier League as his ongoing contract talks remain clouded in uncertainty at Real Madrid.
> *
> 
> 
> West Ham is clearly the destination!


I would wank myself to death if Xabi came back.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I think pretty much any club in the world would happily take Alonso.

He can come to Stamford Bridge if he likes to most creative midfield in England:

Luiz-Alonso
Oscar-Mata-Hazard​


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Would love Alonso here but he loves Liverpool too much, if he goes back to England I have no doubt it will be with them!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Would love Alonso here but he loves Liverpool too much, if he goes back to England I have no doubt it will be with them!


I just can't see him in the same team as Glen Johnson and Stewart Downing.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What are you talking about, Glen johnson has been liverpool's best player with Suarez so far!!!


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> What are you talking about, Glen johnson has been liverpool's best player with Suarez so far!!!


It's sad times we live in when that's true


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

xabi would solve our midfield problem of the deep creative player. Wouldn't go anywhere other than liverpool tho


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:terry at the underrating of Glen Johnson in here. Fantastic player. There is only one English club Alonso would go to, so he could reignite dat bromance with Stevie G


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah, can't see Alonso going to any team in England apart from Liverpool.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Alonso back would be great, unless he plays as much as Sahin. Then its a waste of time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

would fap myself into a coma if Xabi came back to Liverpool. 



Fargerov said:


> We might need a new left back if Jose Enrique is out for a while, and i'm still not sold on Sturridge. Hopefully we can bring in someone decent who isn't from Swansea. :brodgers
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how Lucas Moura does at PSG now (Y)


we don't need a new left back, Jack Robinson can easily step up.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/harry-redknapp-admits-liverpools-joe-1513161
> 
> Harry Redknapp has admitted Joe Cole is on top of his list of January transfer target.
> The QPR boss worked with the England midfielder at West Ham.
> ...


:arry



> *"I have got a list of names"*


:arry :arry :arry :arry :arry


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

QPR are interested in making a move for Rennes striker Mevlut Erdinc.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Xabi may come back to England. Liverpool plz plz plz 

Also lol at QPR wanting Joe Cole. Like they need anymore high wage slack players on their team.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

HE'S BAAAAAACCK :arry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

'arry does have a list of names. 

loieck reame
jow coel
dembar bar
bredey hangherland
rawbe keen


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sunderland are interested in a January move for Manchester City pair Joleon Lescott & John Guidetti.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> 'arry does have a list of names.
> 
> loieck reame
> jow coel
> ...


The Boyhood Dream may yet turn into reality for the lifelong QPR supporter


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Mikeal Doorsan to top the list :arry 

I want to feel sorry for QPR and their impending bankruptcy but it's their own fault really.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

QPR, to me, seem like when you get your mate to play Footy Manager for the first time and he hasn't got a clue. He goes a club with a bit of money thinking he's smart when you tell him he can't go anyone stupid, and then he buys as many players as he can and then if someone isn't performing, he buys someone else in their position. 

I don't think it's Harry's fault, if he's offered 20 million then he will take it and spend it to create His team. What he needs to do is to create a spine of the team and build around it though, currently it's a shambles. Mark Hughes, what a bad manager.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Arsene needs to dip his hand into his pocket and sign us at the very least a defensive midfielder and a striker. :wenger

Hopefully the :villa rumours come true.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

As a Hammers fan my wishlist is pretty short. Would like to keep hold of Benayoun and Carroll, although I'm pretty sure we may have already sent Yossi back. If Carroll goes, we definitely need to bring in another top class striker. Besides that, I'm really happy with our starting 11 when everyone is fit, but we have been ravaged by injuries this season so any sort of added depth would be a big plus. Couldn't even name 7 substitutes a few weeks ago..


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chamakh has been linked with West Ham, assuming he's the top class striker you're after? :messi


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Falcao please :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Nov said:


> As a Hammers fan my wishlist is pretty short. Would like to keep hold of Benayoun and Carroll, although I'm pretty sure we may have already sent Yossi back. If Carroll goes, we definitely need to bring in another top class striker. Besides that, I'm really happy with our starting 11 when everyone is fit, but we have been ravaged by injuries this season so any sort of added depth would be a big plus. Couldn't even name 7 substitutes a few weeks ago..


Yeah Carroll has been really disappointing this season only because of his injuries and the fact he's just not playing.



TheGreatOne. said:


> Chamakh has been linked with West Ham, assuming he's the top class striker you're after? :messi


Yeah of course, Anelka has been spotted at Upton Park as well so it seems the good days are returning :no:


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Chamakh has been linked with West Ham, assuming he's the top class striker you're after? :messi


Chamakh, Messi, either or.

In all seriousness, Anelka would be nice.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Harry Redknapp has confirmed he is interested in bringing Joe Cole to Queens Park Rangers and is planning talks with Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers.*


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

As much as I like Joe, being a Hammers boy and all, he is the type of player QPR do not need. Old, injury prone and past his prime. Will demand ridiculous wages too.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah Joe will ask for crazy wages even for a loan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

He can go tbh. He's played well last coupe times but the guy is wah to injury prone and unfit to the point he can barely play 90 mins. Good luck to QPR if they take him


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> He can go tbh. He's played well last coupe times but the guy is wah to injury prone and unfit to the point he can barely play 90 mins. Good luck to QPR if they take him


Sounds like a perfect fit for QPR...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i need some nonsensical rumors about arsenal.

the sun is saying falcao to arsenal for 46 million.

the daily mail is saying gotze to arsenal for 52 million.

silent stan is opening up his wallet!

:troll


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Arsene Wenger says Arsenal will not sign Thierry Henry on loan


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

As much as I love The King, this is good news. We need permanent players coming in.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

We need players who have won things with arsenal and have experience, I wanted him back to be more of a coach than anything.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He can still train with the squad, so that will help.

Think he's been there the last couple of weeks, Walcott mentioned it in his interview. 

Dire performance today. Terrible.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I think the players who have won things with Arsenal are all retired now. :westbrook2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



TheGreatOne. said:


> As much as I love The King, this is good news. We need permanent players coming in.


Eric's not coming out of retirement, fella.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



W0lf said:


> I think the players who have won things with Arsenal are all retired now. :westbrook2












:cashley


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Anark said:


> Eric's not coming out of retirement, fella.


When did Djemba-Djemba retire? :troll


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Anark said:


> Eric's not coming out of retirement, fella.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> :cashley


No chance of Cole ever returning to Arsenal, not after our contract offer nearly made him crash his car. :cashley


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cole will end up at PSG.

Lampard will end up in america come next season.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

RVP and Chico partnership is extremly effective at the moment, with the current form of the offensive of manutd, i dont think Lewandowski deal rumor can happen, dont think Welbeck or Chicharito will leave Manchester now, still even when i dont want chico to leave, i would find interesting watching him play at Serie A, with Fiorentina who will be quite a candidate for next year scudetto, and will close great the 2nd half of it.

If wingers are back in form, manchester will be strong


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Not a fackin whela an deala

:triffic


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

LOL Wrong thread


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If Howedes doesn't renew his contract with Schalke, Bayern will be making a move according to some german media. Hoping this is true.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If bayern are intrested then he will most certainly go their but surely some prem clubs or the likes of milan are intrested


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Tom Ince deal 90% done. £4m very close to being agreed. #LFC


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



King Kenny said:


> Tom Ince deal 90% done. £4m very close to being agreed. #LFC


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:lmao Schalke. Gonna lose Holtby, could lose Howedes (who's a beast of a CB). That'd hurt them.

Surprised Farfan and THE HUNTER re-signed with them tbh.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd love it if we could get decent defensive mid with Romeu out for a lengthy period. Not sold on Luiz just yet. Still think he's a liability. He isn't really as good as the media are making him out to be. If he could improve in some of his shallow passes though it will be a different story.

A backup striker is what we need the most since the team is hell bent on starting Torres every single game. Infuriates me everyday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chelsea have a few good options to go for with Llorente coming into his last 6 months on his Bilbao contract, Bent out of favour at Villa and of course Ba having a 7m release clause.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Joshua King has moved to Blackburn permanently, could never see him breaking into the first team at united

Also Henriquez to Wigan has been confirmed


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Anybody have any Twitter pages to follow for transfer news that isn't just "mentions team with link" "isnt this football picture funny" or "follow me mate as well" pages?

I've followed a few in the last few days and they basically just want you to go to their site with the likes of "Spanish Ace linked away from Chelseas, *link*" and you click it and it's one paragraph; "Torres plays for chelsea but he may not one day. Thanks"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Renegade™ said:


> Chelsea have a few good options to go for with Llorente coming into his last 6 months on his Bilbao contract, Bent out of favour at Villa and of course Ba having a 7m release clause.


Dont see why they would bother with Bent tbh. Unless it's a loan deal would be pretty pointless on both sides. Especially since like you said Ba can go for £7m and Llorentee would probably cost a similar amount now if not free in the summer.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Lucas is officially a PSG player now btw.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Against all odds, there's now a bit of a race to sign Joe Cole with West Ham ready to battle it out with QPR.


:brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Joe Cole is the only one laughing at that deal. Stole a living at Liverpool for a few years and will now move on, get a new contract somewhere and probably a signing fee.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chelsea have met Ba's release clause


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I don't think Cole is too bad, if he isn't given a ridiculous contract and signing on fee. I can see him as a decent substitute in tired games and probably get a good few games a season out of him with a couple of goals. He's not what he was, but if he was sent on a free with a normal contract, teams like West Ham and QPR could do well with him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> Chelsea have met Ba's release clause


Good luck to the lad.

Though considering he gets in a huff whenever he's not the "main man" I'd say he's up against it. He can't really think Benitez will drop Torres in favour of him? Watch out for splinters, Demba.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



SN0WMAN said:


> http://www.football-italia.net/28925/pato-weve-chosen-corinthians
> 
> Pato confirmed he is going back to Corinthians.


*About time, AC need to get his wages off the bill + the rumours that he's an unsettling element in the dressing room, with him leaking all the dressing room gossip to his missus, I think they'll all be glad to see the back of him.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I don't think Cole is too bad, if he isn't given a ridiculous contract and signing on fee. I can see him as a decent substitute in tired games and probably get a good few games a season out of him with a couple of goals. He's not what he was, but if he was sent on a free with a normal contract, teams like West Ham and QPR could do well with him.


Yeah he could be pretty decent. The only problem is that he's not exactly young and his injury prone as fuck. Mixed with some crazy wages it makes it a slightly stupid transfer for most teams. QPR are pretty stupid to go for him with all the other big wage flops they have. 

As for Ba, aside from wages moving to Chelsea is good for Chelsea but probably not so great for him since he will be behind Torres no matter what.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Is Ba actually official yet?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Nope but unless there is more 'unresponsive talks' it seems like its going to happen.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> Is Ba actually official yet?


He's got to have a medical and his leeches need another massive payday Hutz


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Can't see Benitez dropping his main boy Torres.

Good business though from Chelsea if they can recoup the money from the Sturridge deal.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

oh jeeze Joe Cole is being talked about at West Ham


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/liverpool-complete-sturridge-signing

:brodgers


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chelsea/Liverpool/Newcastle swapping strikers seems to be a theme of January transfer windows. Hard to argue that we got the best deal last time (Y)

Can Roman do us a favour since Ba is cheap? Someone that can play on the left of a three, good mates with the BFF's Cabaye and Debuchy? :hazard


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

^I reckon he'd give you Malouda for nothing :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Was wondering when Sturridge was gonna be confirmed. Bout time. £12m is still steep but meh we needed a striker and him being selfish wont be the worst thing in the world. Can't be trying to pass the ball into the net all the time afterall. Wonder if he will be given a run out on the weekend or if Rodgers will keep him under wraps until the Man U game


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So have we signed a CM or Ronaldo yet :fergie.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Could've sworn I read that Ba's release clause ran out at the end of the summer window last year. Gonna be disappointing seeing him go for cheap but ah well, onwards and upwards


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

£12m is not steep. Not in today's market for a striker who scores goals. Do you expect to get a young England international for 50 pence? (This isn't just at you CGS, because a lot of people seem to think it's overpaying)

Yes, Sturridge is very greedy, but he is also very talented. Give him love and he will perform. People will speak about the position issue, but he was one of our best players in the first half of last season and that was playing from the right. Liverpool are getting a very good striker with a lot of potential, which he still has time to realise.

I know for sure if the club wasn't so corrupt and he got a run up front, we'd be many points better off and probably still in the Champions League.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Liverpool know all about the cost of England internationals. :lol

:downing :hendo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

There's a difference between hacks and talent though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> £12m is not steep. Not in today's market for a striker who scores goals. Do you expect to get a young England international for 50 pence? (This isn't just at you CGS, because a lot of people seem to think it's overpaying)
> 
> Yes, Sturridge is very greedy, but he is also very talented. Give him love and he will perform. People will speak about the position issue, but he was one of our best players in the first half of last season and that was playing from the right. Liverpool are getting a very good striker with a lot of potential, which he still has time to realise.
> 
> I know for sure if the club wasn't so corrupt and he got a run up front, we'd be many points better off and probably still in the Champions League.


Honestly The only reason I said it's steep is due to the fact that his contract would have ran out in a couple months. Pretty sure that's the same reason Rush is skeptical about the price too. Due to the contract I reckon we COULD have bargained for lower than £10m.Had he had another year or two on top of that I'd say £12m is more than fair for a 23 year on international striker. England International striker at that. We could have got ripped off much more no doubt. 

Throw all of that in with the fact that Chelsea know we need a striker, and we ain't exactly their best friends we could have been charged extortionate price.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

been reading that michael johnson's contract has been cancelled. not sure but it ends at the end of the season anyways.

a sad end to such a promising career. those goals vs villa and derby as an 18 year old were pure class. both linking up with elano too. just never seemed to mentally get over his terrible injuries and just isn't fit to be a professional footballer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He should have been a top player from what he had shown. Shame he turned in to a chubby little fucker and pissed it away.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

the injuries messed him up big time. missed something like 2 years of actual playing before he got training again. when you're 19 odd, that would mess with you something terrible. started drinking and shit during all that and just never picked it up. doesn't even train with us or nothing, gets paid a handsome wage (20k a week) to literally do nothing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

1 game in 3 seasons is terrible. 

He can have no complaints for getting released though regardless of whether he could still fulfill his potential now, earning the wage he's earned for that is crazy. 

We've all seen how Rooney gets when he has a few weeks off, this lad never stood a chance once he started his slope downwards.

EDIT: Reminds me of Van Der Meyde for us. Getting pissed and coked up in town every week, not forgetting always a new injury every week, he consistantly got given chance after chance to get over his injuries and problems but he wasn't strong enough to do it.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Really wonder how well Sturridge will fare at Liverpool? A talented young kid but not much of a footballing brain. Possibly Rodgers will be able to get the best out of him but I must admit that I am still struggling to see where he will fit in as surely you cannot move Suarez from the central strikers role; which is exactly where Sturridge says he wants to play. Possibly just behind Suarez as he did when on loan at Bolton? Anyway, I will be following his development and from a purely England point of view I hope that Sturridge actually comes good.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

My initial guess. At least for now anyway is that Sturridge will play on the right wing, with Downing moving back to defence while Enrique is injured 

*Reina

Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Downing

Lucas 

Allen - Stevie 

Sturridge - Suarez - Sterling*​Most like see something like that occuring


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*£12m is steep for someone out of contract in the summer. Not convinced he'll regularly score goals for Liverpool. He aint gonna replace Suarez so unless they change formation he'll be out wide again. He isn't clinical enough as a finisher, he's really greedy and his link up play is non existent. I guess it's an upgrade on Cole or Downing or even Borini but I don't see him being better than Suso or Sterling in say .... 3 years time.

Chelsea getting Ba for £5m less than Sturridge is hysterical though. Not convinced he'll be satisfied at how much they'll play him though. Torres aint playing second fiddle to him.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*West Ham are poised to make their first signing in the January transfer window with teenage sensation Rinor Nushi set to arrive at the club.*



> The Hammers are in pole position to sign the 16-year-old after he spent time at the Boleyn Ground.
> 
> However, he is also attracting interest from a number of high-profile clubs including Arsenal and Juventus.
> 
> ...


One for the future!


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yohann Djourou, set to join Hannover. Can't believe mr shaky has been in Arsenal for so long, Just shows how much we have falling down.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Liverpool signed Daniel Sturridge for £12m and Chelsea signed Demba Ba for £7m. Well done Liverpool !!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Debuchy shown at our game tonight. Next to Cabaye, greatest bromance of all time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> Debuchy shown at our game tonight. Next to Cabaye, greatest bromance of all time.


Nothing will ever beat this bromance :terry1


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Debuchy is a good all around defender. Great signing for Newcastle


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess Ba's advisors and such make the deal worth well more than 7 million.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chelsea getting Ba for so little is ridiculous. Although Debuchy is a quality signing for Newcastle.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Liverpool midfielder Joe Cole is set to join former club West Ham United on a permanent deal.*



> The 31-year-old is understood to have travelled to London for a medical with Sam Allardyce's Hammers after Liverpool accepted an offer for the player.
> 
> However, should the deal fall through, Queens Park Rangers are also interested in the player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> £12m is not steep. Not in today's market for a striker who scores goals. Do you expect to get a young England international for 50 pence? (This isn't just at you CGS, because a lot of people seem to think it's overpaying)
> 
> Yes, Sturridge is very greedy, but he is also very talented. Give him love and he will perform. People will speak about the position issue, but he was one of our best players in the first half of last season and that was playing from the right. Liverpool are getting a very good striker with a lot of potential, which he still has time to realise.
> 
> I know for sure if the club wasn't so corrupt and he got a run up front, we'd be many points better off and probably still in the Champions League.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Honestly The only reason I said it's steep is due to the fact that his contract would have ran out in a couple months. Pretty sure that's the same reason Rush is skeptical about the price too. Due to the contract I reckon we COULD have bargained for lower than £10m.


Essentially that. Could've waited 6 months, signed him for a fraction of the price. 12 mil for Sturridge isn't my issue, its 12 mil for a guy who is going to walk from his cunty club in just a few months time. Surely could've paid about 7-8 mil for him.



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea getting Ba for £5m less than Sturridge is hysterical though. Not convinced he'll be satisfied at how much they'll play him though. Torres aint playing second fiddle to him.*


and if Sturridge had a release of 7 mil then we'd have paid that as well :kobe


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Seems like demba Ba is on his way to chelsea.Apprently he himself has admitted he is moving for the money so that he can help out friends and family back in his senegal.I think he very well knows he's just a passenger at chelsea.What i don't understand is why Liverpool would much rather pay 12 million for sturridge,when they could have triggered demba ba's 7.5 million release clause and be able to pay his wages as well.Liverpool signing sturridge takes their figures upto £143,200,000 just on british players.And their fans actually wonder why they are midtable.Please,this is no dig at Liverpool.I genuinely want to know how their fans allow the club to make the same mistakes again and again.:mancini2


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chelsea have signed Ba, apparently. Anything would be better than Torres.

We better be signing falcao in the summer. I couldn't handle another season of Torres.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Seems like demba Ba is on his way to chelsea.Apprently he himself has admitted he is moving for the money so that he can help out friends and family back in his senegal.I think he very well knows he's just a passenger at chelsea.What i don't understand is why Liverpool would much rather pay 12 million for sturridge,when they could have triggered demba ba's 7.5 million release clause and be able to pay his wages as well.Liverpool signing sturridge takes their figures upto £143,200,000 just on british players.And their fans actually wonder why they are midtable.Please,this is no dig at Liverpool.I genuinely want to know how their fans allow the club to make the same mistakes again and again.:mancini2


I think Ba will do well at Chelsea when he is played, score vital goals (Y)


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Liverpool signed Daniel Sturridge for £12m and Chelsea signed Demba Ba for £7m. Well done Liverpool !!


Well they insist on buying english fellas, since the menu is narrow, other clubs use it for their own good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *£12m is steep for someone out of contract in the summer. Not convinced he'll regularly score goals for Liverpool. He aint gonna replace Suarez so unless they change formation he'll be out wide again. He isn't clinical enough as a finisher, he's really greedy and his link up play is non existent. I guess it's an upgrade on Cole or Downing or even Borini but I don't see him being better than Suso or Sterling in say .... 3 years time.
> 
> Chelsea getting Ba for £5m less than Sturridge is hysterical though. Not convinced he'll be satisfied at how much they'll play him though. Torres aint playing second fiddle to him.*


Not really. He's still under 24, so Liverpool would have had to play is compensation for a young player leaving without a fee being paid. Being that he is an English international, played in the Olympics and has many medals to his name, they'd still have to pay us around £8m or so. They need a striker now, so they may as well pay the extra few millions to get him now.

He's scored at a good rate for us in the first half of last season when he was out right under AVB. Had some assists too. Was a constant threat to defences. Greed sometimes got the better of him, but that is a flaw he can improve. He's a far (FAAAAAAAAR) bigger goal threat than Suso and Sterling and that is what Liverpool need right now.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Djourou gone, hopefully Squillaci and Arshavin follow. :wenger


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Sky Sports understands Manchester United are in pursuit of Crystal Palace forward Wilfired Zaha.*



> The 20-year-old is the Championship's hottest property, with Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool and Tottenham also reported suitors.
> 
> United have yet to make an official bid for the player, who made his England debut against Sweden in November, but it is understood Sir Alex Ferguson has been monitoring Zaha since he dazzled in Palace's shock League Cup win at Old Trafford in 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Arsenal bound imo.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Can we all please take a minute and gather our horrible thoughts for the devastating loss of Squillaci and Djourou from Arsenal FC.Both players have confirmed that they will be leaving Arsenal FC.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Zaha seems like a good talent but the last thing arsenal need is another young forward. Then again I can't see where he would fit in at Man U right now as well.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Vegard Fl. Vaagbo ‏@RBFlemma
> Vegard Forren pulls out of national squad as Molde are finalizing a deal with an unknown club.


He's been linked with Everton and Manchester United.

Hopefully he'll come in and we sell Heitinga for £7-8millilon, get an extra couple from the £6million we signed him for an bring in a couple extras.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Vintage Arsenal signing is Zaha, would be surprised if he went somewhere else.

Exclusive Debuchy interview after the game: 









Must be crackers to still sign after witnessing that shower of shite in person. Or he just really loves Yohan.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Zaha seems like a good talent but the last thing arsenal need is another young forward. *Then again I can't see where he would fit in at Man U right now as well*.


Playing over Young.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd take Zaha in a heartbeat. Kid has it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Nani injured and young/valencia playing utter dogshit someone like wilfy would be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Read a rumor that we aren't in for Zaha anymore if Theo signs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> Read a rumor that we aren't in for Zaha anymore if Theo signs.


Makes sense i guess, wonder if spurs are intrested.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

from what i've read on Palace forums, Zaha is a bit full of himself, and his form has dropped a lot since he got the england call up, but then again they might be a bit bitter because he is leaving


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i'd take zaha too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> from what i've read on Palace forums, Zaha is a bit full of himself, and his form has dropped a lot since he got the england call up


Nothing wrong with arrogance but i guess he's playing for palace in the championship so he doesn't have a whole lot to be big headed about.

I'd prefer us to get baines and a cm but another winger can't hurt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

joe cole looks to be off :mark:

Lee Clayton ‏@LeeClayton_
Joe Cole having his medical at West Ham is confirmed. Debut v Manchester United on Saturday if all goes to plan.

Head of Sport Daily Mail/MailOnline.

come on joe score a hat trick lad


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Inb4 he gets injured.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Score the hattrick then get injured plz Joe


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd take Zaha, he looks a talent. No one better for him than Fergie.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

just give us Baines. And a decent CM.

:carrick


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Baines and Fellaini would be like a godsend, neither will happen though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

the reason there's a bit extra in the sturridge deal is the money to be paid to extra clubs. we got 1.8 mil oof the fee. some of it went to coventry too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> from what i've read on Palace forums, Zaha is a bit full of himself, and his form has dropped a lot since he got the england call up, but then again they might be a bit bitter because he is leaving


I have literally heard everything but that, in fact I saw Palace fans blowing up on Twitter, criticizing the media for portraying him that way when training with England. Palace fans adore him. Pretty much everyone says he's the most down to earth guy around, he likes to "entertain" on the pitch so to speak, and tries some outrageous tricks, if that's what they're referring to, but I wouldn't say he's full of himself. Expect a few negative comments now they're resigned to losing him anyways.

He's attracted a ton of attention, teams are loading up on him. The other winger Bolasie has actually probably been more impressive in recent weeks, he actually looks a pretty decent prospect too. They've a lot of young talent.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

QPR have signed Ben Haim....LOL is all I can say...but he is a Redknapp player


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

he's a fucking joke. shit at chelsea, shit for us, wages almost killed portsmouth. pointless signing.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> he's a fucking joke. shit at chelsea, shit for us, wages almost killed portsmouth. pointless signing.


Yeah played for West Ham a bit as well and was a liability there


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He's up there with the shittest Chelsea players I've ever seen, only good ol' Winston beats him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I just saw Wesley Sneijder hanging around the asda with 2 other men. *Cue rumours of LFC move*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Papers here are reporting that Tom Rogic might be on his way to Reading. Interesting signing, haven't seen too much of the A League but he's one of Australia's better prospects.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

rogic, rojas and antonis will play top level football one day.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The team that PSG could have next summer is scary (considering players they are interested in and the fact that they play 4-4-2) :

Sirigu

Jallet - T.Silva - Sakho - Evra/Cole

Motta - Matuidi 

Lucas Moura - Ronaldo (wingers)

Cavani - Ibrahimovic​
With players like Lavezzi, Ménez and Verratti on the bench... Unbelievable.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Irish Jet said:


> I have literally heard everything but that, in fact I saw Palace fans blowing up on Twitter, criticizing the media for portraying him that way when training with England. Palace fans adore him. Pretty much everyone says he's the most down to earth guy around, he likes to "entertain" on the pitch so to speak, and tries some outrageous tricks, if that's what they're referring to, but I wouldn't say he's full of himself. Expect a few negative comments now they're resigned to losing him anyways.
> 
> He's attracted a ton of attention, teams are loading up on him. The other winger Bolasie has actually probably been more impressive in recent weeks, he actually looks a pretty decent prospect too. They've a lot of young talent.


i've read stuff like 'no player is bigger than the club' and he thinks he is too good for the championship

Also a lot of them seem to think they should be getting £20m for him, which will never happen


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

PSG do realise they can buy players from outside of Serie A right? I mean, the last 2 years...

Ibra, Thiago Silva, Motta, Verratti, Sirigu, Lavezzi, Menez, Momo Sissoko, Pastore and now they're linked with Cavani.

But tbf, I doubt Cavani goes to PSG and Ronaldo is EXTREMELY doubtful, Ancelotti himself even said it's not happening. Don't know why people persist to push the rumour.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ronaldo's ego wouldn't allow him to move away from Messi.

8*D


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Renegade™ said:


> PSG do realise they can buy players from outside of Serie A right? I mean, the last 2 years...
> 
> Ibra, Thiago Silva, Motta, Verratti, Sirigu, Lavezzi, Menez, Momo Sissoko, Pastore and now they're linked with Cavani.
> 
> But tbf, I doubt Cavani goes to PSG and Ronaldo is EXTREMELY doubtful, Ancelotti himself even said it's not happening. Don't know why people persist to push the rumour.


Rumours are that the club's owner wants Mourinho-Ronaldo next summer because the team is not performing well enough since Carlo took over. And apparently the president has already had several meetings with Jorge Mendes. We will see what happens, I want to believe. 

:ex:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I really, really can't see Ronaldo go to PSG. It is extremely unlikely. It would also be a stupid decision tbh.

I don't think Cavani will go to PSG but I wouldn't be surprised if he does. it would be horrible if he goes to PSG. Don't want to see Napoli lose their best player. They need to keep their stars if they want to succeed.



Renegade™;12449673 said:


> PSG do realise they can buy players from outside of Serie A right? I mean, the last 2 years...
> 
> Ibra, Thiago Silva, Motta, Verratti, Sirigu, Lavezzi, Menez, Momo Sissoko, Pastore and now they're linked with Cavani.


Yeah, the amount of players the bought from Serie A in the past two years has been ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

it's about as stupid as penaldo going back to a club with even less money.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

January is a big month for Arsenal more then most, the need for top four is vital for our future success. The start of the season must have showed Wenger just how important strength is in the centre. Diaby is a liability and one we can't rely on. Coquelin isn't good enough, use him as a make weight for M'Vila and all parties are happy. However, the big player I want is the one to create Arsenal a future that is Zaha. Arsenal are building a core of british for the future. The team that had no english players just a few years ago could go to having Gibbs, Jenkinson, Ramsey, Wilshere, Oxlade, Walcott and Zaha in one team! Creativity, visison, determination and pride. That is our future! Wenger make it happen. Right now M'Vila would give Wilshere, Arteta, Cazorla the ability of more freedom to create whilst also giving each a time to rest! Would sure up the defence and allowing each goal we score more valuable. Zaha I would offer it to him whether he wants to remain with Palace for the remaining months. A big month which could give Arsenal the edge over tottenham and everton. As right now the match up is fairly even as shown by the table.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

vampyr said:


> QPR have signed Ben Haim....LOL is all I can say...but he is a Redknapp player


:lmao 

What a joke of a club. Buying yet another flop for no doubt silly wages. Ffs the guy nearly killed Portsmouth by not wanting to get outta his £36,000 a week contract


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Vader13 said:


> He's up there with the shittest Chelsea players I've ever seen, only good ol' Winston beats him.


Bogarde was a class player, just because what happened at Chelski dosen't mean that he was shitty player!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He was shit at Chelsea, which is obviously my point.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

joke hole medical at west ham is happening


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

This transfer windows is incredibly active for us! 

We're serving a farce of a transfer ban.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> joke hole medical at west ham is happening


:mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

DONE DEAL! Dinamo Zagreb defender Domagoj Vida has joined Ukrainian side Dynamo Kiev. His last match for Zagreb was against Kiev in the CL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

ba to chelsea on a 3 and half year deal done.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd be surprised if Juve turn out to be the only Club negotiating with Fernando Llorente for a move in June.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

juve have apparently put in a bid for ex fm lovechild moussa sissoko from toulouse


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yossi Benayoun is back at Chelsea. It's sad he couldn't do much for West Ham because of injuries, but Chelsea could make great use of him.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chris Hughton was at Celtic Park yesterday to watch ur 1-0 win over Motherwell but there seems to be a bit of confusion on which players he was scouting with some sources saying he was looking at Gary Hooper while other sources seem to think he was looking at our Israeli central midfielder Beram Kayal.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

It surprises me every window that no one goes after Hooper, would be a great addition to a lot of clubs


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Think most teams were probably waiting to see how he fared in the Champions League, there have been a a good few SPL players who have scored a bucket load of goals in Scotland who then move down south and flop, Connor Sammon and Kris Boyd are recent examples


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Gary Hooper has been very good for you since signing.

Transfer embargo or not, I and people within the club, think it would be foolish to spend significant money at these stages, there will be more needed and worthy times guaranteed in the 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What transfers do Rangers really need to make? You got nearly double the points of second place.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So, Ba to Chelsea is confirmed? It would be an incredible signing for them.

Looking at the players we need, well, we need one solid, CDM/physically intense CM. We severely lack spine in the middle. Also, a back-up LB along with an attacking midfield player would do. I think Santi's a lot more effective in wide areas than from the middle. From the right, Chamberlain is pretty useless and has been the whole season, so I'd use Santi on the right.

Arteta/Wilshere - CDM
Santi - CAM - Podolski
Giroud/Walcott

In defense, whenever PER isn't playing, we're a giant mess. Verm/Kosc never works, while Vermaelen has been poor this season. Koscielny has been fine at times, but the problem is that our best CB pairing is PER-Kosc, and as Verm is the Captain--he becomes undroppable. :wenger


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> What transfers do Rangers really need to make? You got nearly double the points of second place.


None, that's my point, that's why I was saying at this stage it's understood by the club and fans that would be foolish, my first post I was being sarcastic, just in future, 2 to 3 like I said, it will be more necessary and important for us. 

Haha, we all expected - with this squad - to be where we are right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

a spanish website running a story that atletico president let slip to an 'unknown source' at the celta vigo match that he had a pre contract agreement with real.

sounds stupid, because on top of everything why would atletico deal with real unless it was for a massive, massive fee (thinking ronaldo ballpark), and why would he tell anyone that it was happening to their bitter rivals. just doesn't sound right.

http://www.intereconomia.com/noticias-/punto-pelota/cerezo-falcao-tiene-firmado-real-madrid-20130103


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Isn't :wenger eyeing Llorente? He's been switching from project france (total flop squillaci, chamakh and etc) to project spain lately.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Looks like the Ba transfer is a done deal then


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWCturbo said:


> Isn't :wenger eyeing Llorente? He's been switching from project france (total flop squillaci, chamakh and etc) to project spain lately.


Would be awesome if he was. Llorente and Giroud as the strikeforce. Two aerial beasts, let's see the media call Arsenal lightweight now. :hhh

Plus, can't really go wrong with Spanish players right now.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Hammers son Joey Cole returning home. Fairytale, yet probably bad business.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Green Light said:


> Looks like the Ba transfer is a done deal then


About time. 

It's had quite a big negative effect on the team. If he even gave the slightest shit about the club (lol) then he wouldn't have left on the day of a game in which he was scheduled to play while we're in the middle of a relegation battle. 

As long as we get Marseille on the phone ASAP we'd be better off for it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I smile at the thought we (Huddersfield) got more for Rhodes then Newcastle will for the 3rd top scorer in the premiership. I know its cause of a release clause but still crazy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

To think we got almost 30mil more for Carroll :terry1


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

At least you still have the Ameobi brothers. :kanye


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Yossi Benayoun is back at Chelsea. It's sad he couldn't do much for West Ham because of injuries, *but Chelsea could make great use of him.*


:wilkins



Phil_Mc_90 said:


> It surprises me every window that no one goes after Hooper, would be a great addition to a lot of clubs


There's been a lot of average players who have made a name for themselves in the spl (think Connor sammon etc) now with him playing well in the champions league I think a few more teams will take note, but doubt he would give up champions league football this year. 

Funny to think 2 years ago Ba failed a medical with us and Pulis came out and said his knee is a ticking time bomb, still hope this is the case but now it just seems that he and his agent are greedy fuckers.

Rumours are that Shawcross has finally signed a new contract this morning, if its the case then that is the best possible signing we could of made this window!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.stokecityfc.com/news/article/shawcross-agrees-deal-576655.aspx

5 year deal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



danny_boy said:


> Chris Hughton was at Celtic Park yesterday to watch ur 1-0 win over Motherwell but there seems to be a bit of confusion on which players he was scouting with *some sources saying he was looking at Gary Hooper* while other sources seem to think he was looking at our Israeli central midfielder Beram Kayal.


Hope it's the bolded, having said that another CM wouldn't hurt because we look a little bit exposed without both BJ and Tettey. What's this Kayal like then?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Hope it's the bolded, having said that another CM wouldn't hurt because we look a little bit exposed without both BJ and Tettey. What's this Kayal like then?


I'm Rangers, but not as good as the last couple of years, he's had some injuries, tenacious midfielder.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sounds like BJ and Tettey, not suprising really as Hoots likes solid/athletic centre mids and would rather sacrifice creativity in order to keep the back four protected.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










:mark:

but probably in a few weeks I'll be like


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Magsimus how gutted are you mate?

7 mil isn't enough to find another striker of Ba's quality.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'm quite clearly happy to have Ba out of the team. The fact he was £7m isn't the clubs fault, he wouldn't have signed had the clause not been put in his contract. When you get called "the ultimate football mercenary" then that should explain everything. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Demba-Ba-the-ultimate-football-mercenary.html 



> I can still vividly remember the first time I met Ba. It was an interview only a few hours after he had signed for Newcastle and I wanted to know why he had turned down offers from elsewhere.
> Did he know about the region’s passion for football, the fans and their love for a striker? Did he like the stadium? Did the manager say something that helped make up his mind?
> There was no excitement. No emotion. “I asked my agent, which club has made me the best offer? He said Newcastle so I signed for them.”


Summary of the modern footballer to be fair, something your club more than most will know about. I am disappointed though at how Pardew pandered to Ba and seemed to build a team around him when 1) it wasn't working 2) We had a striker right wing 3) he was obviously going to leave. He had no balls, just ridiculous to be fair. We've already got a striker of Ba's quality in Cisse, it's a left forward that we need.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Pato leaving Milan for £12m!

That seems cheap!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



vampyr said:


> Pato leaving Milan for £12m!
> 
> That seems cheap!


To where!?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

corinthians. came out a while ago. there's also a buy back clause i believe if he gets fit again and stuff.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Big if tho, Pato's been ruined by injury lately.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

yeah, i remember reading comments from a milan trainer stating that they had no idea what was wrong with him. everytime he got fit, something else would happen. i guess it's hoped a more 'laid back' approach might aid in him returning to fitness, but for pato's sake i hope it's just some young kid thing and once his body matures properly he can carve out a career. he's too talented to be permanently shipped back off to brazil at only 23.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I always liked Pato, it's a shame it never worked out at Milan he was destined to be the next big thing now overshadowed by Neymar


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> I'm quite clearly happy to have Ba out of the team. The fact he was £7m isn't the clubs fault, he wouldn't have signed had the clause not been put in his contract. When you get called "the ultimate football mercenary" then that should explain everything. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Demba-Ba-the-ultimate-football-mercenary.html
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of the modern footballer to be fair, something your club more than most will know about. I am disappointed though at how Pardew pandered to Ba and seemed to build a team around him when 1) it wasn't working 2) We had a striker right wing 3) he was obviously going to leave. He had no balls, just ridiculous to be fair. We've already got a striker of Ba's quality in Cisse, it's a left forward that we need.


I at least respect his honesty.

No problem with a footballer looking for the best deal for himself, I just hate when they fucking lie about it rooney), particularly a guy like Ba who had some contractual issues in the past. At the end of the day he's making a living and whatever anyone says about him he's certainly worth 50-70k a week in modern day football terms.

And Pato? The guy is now a myth.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah at least Ba is honest about his intentions, while yeah its nice to have players who generally care about the club at the end of the day it is a job to a lot of them nowadays and as long as they are doing their job to the best of their ability who cares if he's there just for the money


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Joe Cole is getting paid £30k a week with £50k coming from Liverpool apparently


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I see what both *Magsimus* & *Irish Jet* are saying.

I agree that for all the talk about greed and players generally looking for the best deal regardless of their career growth, we have to accept it is a job and players depend on the income to provide for themselves and their family. Who amongst us would turn down a lucrative job offer on the spot purely out of pride? I'm not saying everyone in life would always choose money over job satisfaction, but there's no denying everyone would like to feel that their work will be rewarded with generous pay.

That being said, football plays such a great impact in a local community that its incredibly disheartening to see so many players profess their love and commitment to a club, only to run when a great offer comes in. Ba comes across as arrogant and conceited and is no doubt in poor company with this entourage of his, but does the blunt honesty make him a knob or better than someone who pledges to be better than the money-grabbers and then goes against his apparent beliefs when he finds an offer he can't refuse?

To see someone wearing your shirt and colours and know deep down he lacks the true passion and respect for everything the club stands for and has achieved historically must be infuriating and disheartening, so in that respect I can totally see why *Magsimus* loathes Ba. I wanted to string Rooney by his bollocks when I saw his antics in trying to secure an even more lavish contract with United, a club isn't something to be toyed with or manipulated: whether that's by an investor or a player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Wish someone paid me 80k to be injured most of the time.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I see what both *Magsimus* & *Irish Jet* are saying.
> 
> I agree that for all the talk about greed and players generally looking for the best deal regardless of their career growth, we have to accept it is a job and players depend on the income to provide for themselves and their family. Who amongst us would turn down a lucrative job offer on the spot purely out of pride? I'm not saying everyone in life would always choose money over job satisfaction, but there's no denying everyone would like to feel that their work will be rewarded with generous pay.
> 
> ...


Too long, to make it simple, you can see it from the player perspective or the fans, for me both are ok


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd side closer to disliking the greed in the eyes of the players, especially because clubs as a whole should have more respect given to them instead of being strung along by a player longing for an inflated deal. I mean Ba only comes off supposedly better because he's honest about only wanting to play for the best deal, compared to someone who goes back on their word and tries to attack those who only go where their wallets will be fed best.

Still, can't say I particularly blame anyone for wanting more money for effectively the same job.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I see what both *Magsimus* & *Irish Jet* are saying.
> 
> I agree that for all the talk about greed and players generally looking for the best deal regardless of their career growth, we have to accept it is a job and players depend on the income to provide for themselves and their family. Who amongst us would turn down a lucrative job offer on the spot purely out of pride? I'm not saying everyone in life would always choose money over job satisfaction, but there's no denying everyone would like to feel that their work will be rewarded with generous pay.
> 
> ...


:rvp

"I don’t have the inclination to go anywhere, this is the best team for me to be in. The bottom line is that I want to win trophies with Arsenal, not with anybody else."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So, looks like Spurs are about to sign Lewis Holtby on a pre-contract deal allowing him to join for free in the summer. Has Daniel Levy written all over it. I definitely like what I see from the lad, has great potential.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Juventus have taken a big step towards signing Fernando Llorente on a free transfer next summer.*



> The Italian champions are to hold talks with the 27-year-old Spain striker, who has scored 115 goals in 317 appearances over nine seasons for the Basque club.
> 
> "Juventus informed Athletic that they will begin negotiations with the player to incorporate him into their squad," Bilbao said in a statement.
> His contract expires on 30 June and he has rejected the offer of a new deal.
> ...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Spurs have signed left back Zeki Freyers from Standard. Another Levy deal. The guy was training with us all summer and then eventually went to Standard Leiege, we got out of giving Man Utd £6m compensation in the summer just to sign him now.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> :rvp
> 
> "I don’t have the inclination to go anywhere, this is the best team for me to be in. The bottom line is that I want to win trophies with Arsenal, not with anybody else."



He's openly admitted he came to united because united essentially doubled his wage from Arsenal, I was always a massive fan of his at arsenal and as long as he's doing what he's paid to do then it's all good.


See...






I also find this video pretty funny in general.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Marouane Chamakh: West Ham move for Arsenal striker*



> Arsenal striker Marouane Chamakh is in talks with West Ham about joining the club.
> 
> The Moroccan forward, 28, has struggled to establish himself at the Emirates since moving on a free transfer from Bordeaux in 2010.
> But West Ham want to give Chamakh a chance to resurrect his career.
> ...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



vampyr said:


> *Marouane Chamakh: West Ham move for Arsenal striker*


More strikers? I suppose Carroll is always injured and Cole is fairly useless. How's Maiga? We were going to sign him but he had injury issues. Since I haven't seen him play much I guess the reply won't be positive.

You can all forgive me for preferring Cisse's attitude when he comes out with quotes like "The players here are very friendly and there is a lot of love. I came here to work for the manager and give my best for the club because I love the club and I love the city. There's nowhere else I'd rather be". There is just something seriously wrong with our management when Cisse is tracking Baines essentially playing as a second right back while Ba is in some cosy suite at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Tenacious.C said:


> He's openly admitted he came to united because united essentially doubled his wage from Arsenal, I was always a massive fan of his at arsenal and as long as he's doing what he's paid to do then it's all good.
> 
> 
> See...
> ...


No need to explain it to me, don't really give a rat's ass about Arsenal. Just found that excerpt appropriate in reply.

Hilarious vid btw. Clean it up, traitor!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> More strikers? I suppose Carroll is always injured and Cole is fairly useless. How's Maiga? We were going to sign him but he had injury issues. Since I haven't seen him play much I guess the reply won't be positive.


Maiga is good, everytime he has played he has come close or scored. I feel Diame for me is the signing of the season. I just wish Carroll was playing more :no:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> As long as we get Marseille on the phone ASAP we'd be better off for it.





> * Alan Pardew quick out of the blocks to pursue Loïc Rémy*
> 
> Newcastle United have wasted little time in their attempts to replace Demba Ba, having opened transfer talks with Loïc Rémy after meeting Marseilles’ £9.75 million valuation of the France forward.
> 
> Ba’s £7.5 million move to Chelsea has yet to be rubber-stamped, but Alan Pardew, the Newcastle manager, is planning for life without the Senegal forward, who has scored 13 goals in the Barclays Premier League this season.


http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/clubs/newcastleunited/article3647595.ece










Because shock and delight are hard to display at the same time. Can't read the rest because it's a pay site. But if this happens... :mark:

The times wouldn't lie to me... would they?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> *Chelsea target Falcao 'has already agreed a move to the Bernabeu'*
> 
> Chelsea's hopes of landing prime target Radomel Falcao next summer have taken a huge blow, with his club suggesting the Colombian already has a deal in place with Real Madrid.
> 
> ...


If true then I would be a little bit dissapointed that we won't be seeing Falcao in England as he seems to be the type of striker who would get 30+ goals in a full Premier League season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cavani isn't a bad back up if Falcao doesn't join them, like!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> barcastuff ‏@barcastuff
> David Villa last year had a total deal with Liverpool, but the transfer didn't go through because he broke his shinbone in December.


I love silly season :arry

The Mirror is reporting that Tom and Paul Ince want to push through the move to Liverpool before the weekend so he doesn't end up cup-tied. The Mirror is shite, but still, hope it's true :brodgers


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Genuinely don't think Chamakh would be that bad if he was a constant starter.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Please let Falcao to Real be true.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> Genuinely don't think Chamakh would be that bad if he was a constant starter.


If we can pop the ball into him maybe from Joe Cole now...it might be a productive signing...I wonder if its a loan or a transfer...I would think transfer would be around £4m?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I see that Pato has signed for Corinthians.

What happened?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

they offered milan a fee and they took it. they're done with him and his high wages for zero reward. going off bunga bunga's comments there's a buy back clause in there if milan want him back.

i suspect something similar will happen with robinho before the end of the window, except for different reasons.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I meant what actually happened to Pato? No one in Europe willing to sign him? Did he get a serious injury which has made him lose any sort of pace he had? Or did people realise that the guy gets gassed about 10 minutes into matches ?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

god knows. injury after injury really. milan have said themselves they have no idea what's wrong with him. says a lot when a top club doesn't know why a player isn't able to string two games together.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah, I did just read up that the idea that was floating around Milan labs was that he had an awkward body build that made him more prone to muscular injuries, and that this, coupled with his massive growth spurt over the last few years, meant he was always at risk of breaking down. Quite sad really.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Who knows maybe Pato can salvage something from his career over the next few years. The guy is only 23 and so still has time to get things back on track. Would be a huge shame if his career has to come to a halt so soon


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Please let Falcao to Real be true.


It's fake sadly, Atletico have already denied it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Joe Cole posed in West Ham training gear ahead of his emotional return to Upton Park.
> 
> He has rejoined the Hammers after Liverpool agreed to hand the former England midfielder a £3million pay-off.
> 
> Cole spent a second day at West Ham's Chadwell Heath training ground for a thorough medical before completing his move on Thursday night.


£3m you say, Joe's quids in!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i'm sure we could've sold him to QPR and not paid him 3 mil to get the fuck out :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

if leslie noclues was still there probably.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Please let Falcao to Real be true.


The smell of fear is great.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The Ba (3 and a half years) and Debuchy (5 and a half years) deals are 100% confirmed. 










What a handsome devil. A right back that can actually...wait for it.... play football?!  Good god almighty.










The 27-year-old said: "It feels good to be here, I'm very happy and very proud.

"It was important for me, and for Newcastle, to get my future sorted and now we can move on. Now they have the whole month to buy someone and for me as well, the sooner the better.

"Now I am here I just need to get settled in.

"When the club who won the Champions League wants you, the decision is very easy. This club is massive and that's something that helped the decision a lot. It was not a hard one."


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Get a central defender in and you should be ok this season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ba been shot in the head?

Also think Debuchy, Cabaye and Giroud are all long lost sexy brothers (no ****) :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

goalol saying arsenal have put in a 13.8 mil bid for david villa


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Would much prefer him to Adrian


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sneijder offered to QPR?

Look out everyone, He's gonna destroy this one early :arry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

West Ham owner's son not too impressed with the Chamakh deal



> Jack Sullivan ‏@jsullivanwhu
> I am very sorry about this news Chamakh has sign a 6 month loan deal! not my pick


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Scores on his debut, calling it :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i fucking love that a 13 year old boy is the best itk on the planet. the power of social media.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:lmao surely that's not legit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

absolutely it is. jack sullivan is basically west ham's press agent before the press agent gets the news.

and it is confirmed, the great chamakh is off for 6 months.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

inb4 Chamakh scores debut hat trick.

Also Sneijder offered to QPR? Why even bother making up such a hilarious rumour?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Renegade™ said:


> inb4 Chamakh scores debut hat trick.
> 
> Also Sneijder offered to QPR? Why even bother making up such a hilarious rumour?


Inter don't really want him though. He's probably been offered to a lot of clubs with a lot of money.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Renegade™ said:


> inb4 Chamakh scores debut hat trick.
> 
> Also Sneijder offered to QPR? Why even bother making up such a hilarious rumour?


Haha, wasn't it BBC Sporf? They came out on Twitter and literally asked what could be the stupidest rumour they could spread about a bit and see what happens for a laugh. It's came to The Sun reporting it as actual news. Goes to show the level of journalism there.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

would be nice if juventus signed one of llorente or walcott


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> West Ham owner's son not too impressed with the Chamakh deal


I saw that and laughed my ass off!

I am not fully sold but if he gets goals...why not?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

because he wont get goals.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chamakh is the worst of a bad bunch of shit west ham Strikers. 

I was speaking to a West ham fan in Euston before Christmas when we had spurs and he was telling me the wages they are paying out for average players. They are a joke club with the way they are run.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> because he wont get goals.


He scored just 8 I think in his Arsenal career in the League


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Arsenal's Marouane Chamakh has joined West Ham on a 6 month loan. Sources say he was aiming for QPR but he missed. 

Thank you West Ham for taking Marouane Chamakh on board, hopefully he can score a few go.....hahaha i can't finish the sentence, sorry:ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

holtby to spurs on a pre contract for him to join in july.

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/News/holtby-to-join-in-july-04012013.page

interested to see if anyone else actually tried to get him. seemed done rather quickly


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> @SkySportsNews: Tottenham agree deal to sign German U21 captain Lewis Holtby from Schalke in July, subject to a medical #SSN


Dempsey, Dembele, Sandro, Bale, Huddlestone, Parker, Gylfi

They also want Moutinho, hmm

EDIT:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

West Ham in the lead for least uninspiring signings of the window.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I honestly think Chamakh could be okay for West Ham if he's willing to put the work in, plus he suits BIG SAMS style perfectly. He started off really well with Arsenal but he lost his touch for a few games and didn't get back in Wenger's good books. He's completely disillusioned at Arsenal so he might aswell try elsewhere. I know it's only Reading but he had a really good game when he scored against them twice, so at least he's shown glimpses.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Poor old arsene. There he is doing the best he can, having to dodge questions on transfers and who we're going to buy etc. It's obvious what's actually going on. If we sell walcott he will be allowed to spend that money, if walcott stays he has nothing to spend. That's the bottom line at arsenal. We only spend what we make in transfers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Resigning Walcott is like a transfer deal! :wenger

I guess we got 70m in the transfer fund.

Rossi to Florentina. I would sign Jovetic, now. :side:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'll take Neymar, Sniejder and De Rossi in the window please, with Balotelli, Sinclair (Loan) and Rodwell (Loan) out, thanks....


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



wkdsoul said:


> I'll take Neymar, Sniejder and De Rossi in the window please, with Balotelli, Sinclair (Loan) and Rodwell (Loan) out, thanks....


Scott Sinclair has had enough loan moves to last a lifetime. What a pointless signing, but we knew that when he dotted the i's and crossed the t's. The majority of prem clubs would take him.



> "This club is at another level - it isn't West Ham or Newcastle.
> 
> "They are both big clubs with a strong history, but Chelsea is Chelsea and you cannot compare.
> 
> ...


Oh, Demba.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He needs to stop talking now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He clearly has not watched torres play football. :terry


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Footballers throw around the world class tag very lightly these days.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> He clearly has not watched torres play football. :terry


He'll have a good view of Torres playing football while sitting on Chelsea's bench :torres


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Didn't Demba Ba originally come to the UK with nothing and now he's made it to the Champions League holders? He's done so well for himself, gotta be happy for the guy.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> "I took [the offer] with a pinch of salt," he said. "What chance have we got of getting Wesley Sneijder? He wouldn't be coming to QPR, would he?"
> 
> Redknapp says he is targeting midfielders Mohamed Diame from West Ham and Jake Livermore from Tottenham.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20910839

I don't want to talk about other teams talent. But they're triffic players and I'd love to have them :arry


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Resigning Walcott is like a transfer deal! :wenger
> 
> I guess we got 70m in the transfer fund.
> 
> Rossi to Florentina. I would sign Jovetic, now. :side:



Don't forget Diaby - he's like a new signing! :wenger

More :villa rumours today, trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20910839
> 
> I don't want to talk about other teams talent. But they're triffic players and I'd love to have them :arry


Standard :arry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Wenger should just lure players in with that lucrative 4th place trophy :wenger


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Rossi's off to Fiorentina.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

the villa rumors are rubbish. he's not coming to arsenal.

sounds like he's not moving until the summer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Gutted that Holtby has joined Spurs.

Was hoping his dad being a Scouser and them both being Everton fans would sway it for us if we were actually interested.

What a talent he is.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Redknapp is such a twat.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Water is wet.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The Times are reporting that Liverpool are close to signing French 21 year old centreback, Nicolas Isimat-Mirin, from Valenciennes. Added to the already existing rumours that Coates could be on his way, I guess that's the end of him.

So next season, the CB's will look like this I presume:
Agger
Skrtel
Mirin
Kelly
Wisdom
Sama


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Now this website is a total disgrace after they published the Jelavic 'story' about him wanting to leave the club because Kevin Mirallas is a ball hog.. But Shep might be interested in this..

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2013/01/04/tim-cahill-set-for-premier-league-return-with-sunderland/



> Former Everton midfielder ready to join Black Cats on loan
> 
> Former Everton favourite Tim Cahill is on the verge of joining Sunderland on a short term loan deal, according to The Daily Mail.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Couple of bits from Sky Sports:



> Chelsea winger Kevin de Bruyne has been impressing during his loan spell at Werder Bremen and coach Thomas Schaaf is keen to keep the Belgium international. Though speculation of a permanent deal has previously been played down, Schaaf hopes De Bruyne will still be at Bremen next season.





> Newcastle and Sunderland are deadlocked at 5/2 to sign Danny Graham this month, with the Swansea man forced to settle for a place on the bench for much of this campaign. Liverpool, managed by former Swans boss Brendan Rodgers, are considered 20/1 outsiders.





> Sunderland are now odds-on (8/11) to sign Stewart Downing in January, with consistent backing pushing long-term favourites Middlesbrough out to 9/1. Arsenal are surprise second favourites though at 8/1.


Talk Sport have also linked Baines with PSG. 



> French football journalist Julien Laurens brings Mike Graham all the latest news from that part of the world.
> 
> And Laurens says he can see why Paris Saint-Germain could move for Leighton Baines, amid reports the big-spending club are lining up a £15million bid for the Everton defender.
> 
> "PSG are looking for a left-back who can be there for the next few years. Someone like Leighton Baines would fit the bill perfectly," Laurens told Graham on Extra Time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

twitter is fun.

first it was Barca don't want to sell Villa, just a loan. Then it's they won't loan him, only sell...but in the summer.

Now, Villa apparently wants the move, and is trying to force it through. To Arsenal of all places. For 16 million.

This bit also pisses me. Apparently Arsene is moving players to fund the deal. FUCK that. He shouldn't have to move players to fund the deal, he's got fucking over 50 million in transfer funds. Just buy him, you twat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Everything is going so well this season, minus the Villa situation. 

I absolutely hate the way he has been isolated out. He still has been our second best attacker behind Messi. 

I wish Sanchez, who is completely useless, would be offloaded instead of Villa.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Mikey Damage said:


> twitter is fun.
> 
> first it was Barca don't want to sell Villa, just a loan. Then it's they won't loan him, only sell...but in the summer.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or £16 million for a 31 year old forward who could get injured here and there a bit steep?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Mikey Damage said:


> twitter is fun.
> 
> first it was Barca don't want to sell Villa, just a loan. Then it's they won't loan him, only sell...but in the summer.
> 
> ...


*Don't buy into the hype, that's all PR bull shit trying to calm the fans nerves. Sure, there may be money there but Wenger is a company man. His job is to keep the books balanced.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Oh God, please let Villa rumors be true. Please, please, please... Oh Lord, please. We haven't had a world-class signing at Arsenal since Bergkamp. It would be historic if we got in Villa.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

How will the Atletico supporters react to him when Falcao leaves for Real at the end of the season do you reckon? Pigs heads?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



T-C said:


> How will the Atletico supporters react to him when Falcao leaves for Real at the end of the season do you reckon? Pigs heads?


HE IS GOING TO CHELSEA, T-C! He is going to Chelsea...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

My bad, sorry. Forget I ever said anything about him apart from him being a really swell guy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i highly, highly doubt that he'll go to real

mostly cos they can't afford the extra that would be tacked onto the release clause without selling guys like higuain and benzema.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> i highly, highly doubt that he'll go to real
> 
> mostly cos they can't afford the extra that would be tacked onto the release clause without selling guys like higuain and benzema.


Please don't read what I write below Joel.



Spoiler: AVOID THIS JOEL



Higuain will leave and Falcao will come in I reckon. Their press machine has started and when that happens they tend to get their man. With Mourinho going and Ronaldo stalling on his contract Perez is well aware he needs as big a name to come in as possible to keep everyone onside, there is no bigger coup for him than Falcao. I certainly think that at the moment Real are his most likely destination in the summer, all things considered.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

my calculations probably aren't correct, but falcao would cost real close to 65-70 mil. i can't see madrid ponying up that money, even though they are madrid. falcao only comes in if you know who leaves, which i don't think he will. it's a moot point now though, he's not leaving till the summer.. and if atletico manage to sneak 2nd, he might not even leave...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> my calculations probably aren't correct, but falcao would cost real close to 65-70 mil. i can't see madrid ponying up that money, even though they are madrid. falcao only comes in if you know who leaves, which i don't think he will. it's a moot point now though, he's not leaving till the summer.. and if atletico manage to sneak 2nd, he might not even leave...


From what I gather it has essentially been agreed between him and Atletico that he will go in the summer, and then it basically comes down to the player where he wants to go. I only really brought it up now because I thought it would be a decent discussion as none of the potential January moves are exciting me. Real Madrid are Real Madrid and Florentino Perez is Florentino Perez, he will pay what it takes. Someone will get a bargain with Higuain if it happens though. The Madrid circus in the summer will be highly entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

it will be entertaining, that's for sure. atletico's chairman came out and denied all those reports of a pre-agreement too if you didnt see that.

but. perez will be doing everything he can to ensure ronaldo stays. ronaldo leaves, he loses the upccoming election, falcao or not. on the flipside, i can only see falcao coming in with the case they make from selling ronaldo.

it all depends who is manager honestly. a striker or two will leave, im fairly certain of that. i just can't see a situation that really get's falcao to real. for what it's worth i don't think we'll sign him either.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He has to say that really, but still I suppose it's something. 

I think Ronaldo will end up staying once he gets enough 'love' in his contract, but Perez still has the 'galatico' a summer way of thinking, so he will spend big money on someone. 

With the amount of trust he has put in Mourinho, it will be really interesting who he gets in to coach them next year. Will he bring back Valdano as the director of football again or keep the manager approach? There's a lot of questions hanging over that club. 

Do you reckon it'll be Chelsea then?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i reckon it will be yeah. atletico will also be doing everything they can to make sure he doesn't go to their closest rival. they'd rather take the small financial hit and deal with chelsea. of course it doesn't matter if both clubs hit the respective release clauses, but i personally feel it'll end up just being chelsea.

but nothing is ever that simple mind you. i think we'll be in for cavani moreso than falcao.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If Falcao says he only wants to go to Real then there won't be much Atletico can do, the players have all the power now. If he goes to Chelsea then they will need to get rid of Torres, which I don't really see happening for a number of reasons.

I saw Raiola talking about Cavani this week, he seemed to be hinting at PSG. I'm sure you've seen it but I'll post it anyway - 



> “For now Cavani will stay, but I wouldn’t be so sure about that once June arrives,” he told the Neapolitan paper Il Mattino.
> 
> “I’m sure there are clubs ready to pay that,” he said. “But only five clubs in the world can afford to do that – Barcelona, Real Madrid, Manchester City, Chelsea and Paris Saint Germain.”
> 
> “You are intelligent enough on your own to understand where Cavani will play his football next season,” Raiola added.


That will be mega money wherever he goes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

raiola is batshit crazy though, there's always that factor. a lot of that depends on what happens with mario


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Michael Owen rumoured to be going to Perth Glory. T'will probably end up fizzling out just like the David Beckham rumours.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd prefer it if Chelsea would avoid splashing another (£45m?) on a striker and focus on the potential world beater we already have.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Real would be my bet if he moves in the summer. I can still see him staying one more season at Atletico though, especially if they pip Real to 2nd. If he wants to go Real and they put the money up then it wont really matter where Atletico want him to go. Only other viable option I can see is Chelsea and I don't Falcao would want to go there over Madrid and I'm not sure Chelsea would put up that level of money with Torres still on the books. Real's summer should be super fun if they finish below 2nd and don't get to the Champions League Final at least. Jose will probably go, they'll have to pull out a massive offer to keep Ronaldo and keep him happy there and they'll spend big money in the window. Like T-C said, they're still on a one "galactico" a season culture and Falcao will be their #1 target, especially with Higuain probably on his way out this time round.*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Zenit representatives were at Via Turati a few days ago, that day they presented a €10m offer for Abate. [GdS]


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

but they don't have that big money. it's not the early '00's anymore. they actually recouped what they paid for modric through sales. and that was with 6 players out. to afford falcao, they'd need to sell either ronaldo, or combinations of benzema/higuain/ozil etc. the spanish economy is paying a big part on both madrid and barcelona.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Next week Drogba agent will have another meeting with Juventus and the first one with Milan.Juventus slightly ahead,but DD wages still high


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> but they don't have that big money. it's not the early '00's anymore. they actually recouped what they paid for modric through sales. and that was with 6 players out. to afford falcao, they'd need to sell either ronaldo, or combinations of benzema/higuain/ozil etc. the spanish economy is paying a big part on both madrid and barcelona.


As far as I'm aware the only two clubs in Spain that aren't in debt are Real Madrid and Athletic, that may have changed recently though. The new tax laws will hurt Madrid, but they still make huge money through how unfair the TV money is split in that league, plus that club still lives in a false economy compared to the rest of the world anyway. I reckon Higauin will move on, and I think they will have the money for one or more big deals in the summer. They will eventually find a way to shift Kaka as well and free up his wages.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Higauin will go and another one of their big players. Maybe Xabi or Ozil perhaps. Higuain and one of them will fund a lot of it. If he's available to them then they'll find the money from somewhere. If they finish below Atletico and/or Ronaldo leaves then it's close to a dead cert he'll end up there.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *Falcao will be their #1 target, especially with Higuain probably on his way out this time round.*





T-C said:


> I reckon Higauin will move on, and I think they will have the money for one or more big deals in the summer. They will eventually find a way to shift Kaka as well and free up his wages.


Thats essentially what Kiz is saying though. They will have to sell on at least Higuain + 1 other in order to afford it.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Next week Drogba agent will have another meeting with Juventus and the first one with Milan.Juventus slightly ahead,but DD wages still high


Drogba wanted more than a 6 month loan deal so talks broke down initially. Let's see what goes on now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> Thats essentially what Kiz is saying though. They will have to sell on at least Higuain + 1 other in order to afford it.


I'm just saying I think it will happen. Not trying to contradict anyone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



T-C said:


> I'm just saying I think it will happen. Not trying to contradict anyone.


i know, i'm saying it looks like you're all essentially arguing the same point :lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> i know, i'm saying it look like you're all essentially arguing the same point :lol


Fair enough, let's talk about how hypnotic your signature is instead then.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i believe the tv revenue stuff is changing so more goes outside of barca/real. not too sure though.

moreso the economy isn't allowing perez to take out those massive bank loans like he was in the early 2000's

and madrid are 590 million euros in debt. more than any other club on the planet im pretty sure.

http://swissramble.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/truth-about-debt-at-barcelona-and-real.html <- a long read but it's a tricky subject. obviously it's not world ending stuff, but it's enough to put a restriction on who they can and can't buy. personally it just seems to be a lot of chest puffing from perez. they can still get him though, i just think it's unlikely that they can afford him.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Arsenal confirm defender Johan Djourou will spend rest of the season on loan with Hannover 96 on loan


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> i believe the tv revenue stuff is changing so more goes outside of barca/real. not too sure though.
> 
> moreso the economy isn't allowing perez to take out those massive bank loans like he was in the early 2000's
> 
> ...


So much for Real not being debt then... I'll read through it fully later, thanks.

They've been talking about the tv revenue deal changing for years, but it will never happen. Madrid and Barca have too much power.

We will see in the summer anyway.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



T-C said:


> Fair enough, let's talk about how hypnotic your signature is instead then.


it is pretty wonderful. we can also talk about the hilarity of SAF being upset at Spurs signing Zeki Fryers :troll


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> it is pretty wonderful. we can also talk about the hilarity of SAF being upset at Spurs signing Zeki Fryers :troll


well that is a clear manipulation of the rules. fair play to Levy though, the tight bastard.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

it's not like he's any good anyways. not sure what the fuss is about. not sure what would be done about this anyways, cannot prove spuds tampered with this.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Dinamo Zagreb have transfer-listed Dino Drpic after his wife revealed that they had sex in the middle of a Football pitch. Seriously


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> it's not like he's any good anyways. not sure what the fuss is about. not sure what would be done about this anyways, cannot prove spuds tampered with this.


nah, he wasn't going to make it with us, but it's 5 million that could have been put towards our interest repayments gone. a bit of a sneaky move just, but as you say nothing could be proven.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Dinamo Zagreb have transfer-listed Dino Drpic after his wife revealed that they had sex in the middle of a Football pitch. Seriously


Crazy story. I mean, it's not like it's something they just did, what I've read is that it was in the hallowed turf of Zagreb in the centre circle with the floodlights on with everyone watching.

Between that and the Madeline McCann story, he has to be the footballer most popular for the most bizarre reasons.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Just seen pics of the woman he had sex with on the football pitch and if that guy makes a move to England then I'm gonna have to make an extra effort to meet him and shake him by the hand

Absolute Legend


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Dinamo Zagreb have transfer-listed Dino Drpic after his wife revealed that they had sex in the middle of a Football pitch. Seriously


looking at the story, that was ages ago :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I heard Fergie wanted Spurs to pay £6m for Fryers, which is pretty ridiculous, he was never going to make it at united, probably should be £2-3m max


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Nice goal by Chelsea, why didn't sottons play like this against Arsenal

Edit: sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> I heard Fergie wanted Spurs to pay £6m for Fryers, which is pretty ridiculous, he was never going to make it at united, probably should be £2-3m max


Surely that has to be false, since it wouldn't be SAF making up the price (tribunal does it I believe).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

correct, the tribunal decided sturridge was worth 3.5 mil when we lost him


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

my bad, some reports say the tribunal was expected to say Spurs would have to pay near £6m for him, then others say United were demanding £6m, should have taken half that, and at least got something from him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

wellington paulista joins west ham on loan

yeah he's a striker. shocker.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

the Mirror are saying Chelsea are close to signing Isco


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> the Mirror are saying Chelsea are close to signing Isco


Isco, mata, hazard and oscar erm why? and yes i'd be jealous but seems a bit like an overload.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Swindon Town manager Paolo Di Canio told the press today that he will pay the transfer fees to keep Chris Martin, Danny Hollands and John Bostock out of his own pocket.
> 
> Both Hollands and Martin were key to Town's 4-0 win over Carlisle this afternoon at the County Ground.
> 
> A passionate Paolo said he cares more about winning than money and is determined to take Swindon Town to the Championship.


It's hard not to love Paulo Di Canio despite everything he's done in the past


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If we sign Isco, then i see De Brunye going perminantly tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I doubt that (Isco to Chelsea) is true.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Isco doesn't make sense. We need a DM and/or a deep lying playmaker, not another attacking mid.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The player i would love Chelsea to sign is Vidal from Juventus, but that ain't gonna happen


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

More Spurs transfer news - Daily Mail say that Spurs are in front of the line to sign Zaha for £10m & let Palace have him till June.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

we got a striker, now we still need a goddamn CM. maybe two

its absurd, we've needed one since the modric rumours, and yet somehow, all that happens every year is we LOSE Central midfielders! is fergie running our transfer policy? :fergie

Ive heard us linked Benat. with a 20 million euro release clause, i pray its real


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

benat is ours

isco is ours

falcao is ours

move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What about Cavani?

He must be yours as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i dont want to seem greedy destiny what the hell are you thinking.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Well, Modric voted the worst signing in La Liga this season. Possible move back to Premier League?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> i dont want to seem greedy destiny what the hell are you thinking.


8*D

Supposedly Chelsea, City and United are interested in Modrid. Reported by Daily FAIL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

didnt rate modric before he left and i don't now. no thanks.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Modric is a good player. Just not £33m good


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> benat is ours


*Lol, he wouldn't even get a game @ City*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


>


:jaydamn

I'm a Villa fan and think he would be a good signing for you guys.



93.20 said:


> didnt rate modric before he left and i don't now. no thanks.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Modric is a good player. Just not £33m good


Definitely not 33m but was quality at Spurs.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

mybad.....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



just1988 said:


> *Lol, he wouldn't even get a game @ City*


he most definitely would. garcia hasn't been good enough and i wouldn't be shocked if he's gone soon. txiki has already said about 60 guys are going to be sold/released, with guys like barry/lescott/milner having their worth to output weighed up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Id still love modric

Always liked that guy. Seeing him take on spain single handedly in the euros was a sight to behold


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I want Fernandinho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-united-transfer-news-sir-1522058

ehehehehe.

de ha ha out, reina in!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chelsea signing Taison? How much more attacking midfielders do they need?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> "Chelsea executives told Frank in Japan during the Club World Cup then again reconfirmed with me after the Everton victory (last month) that in no circumstances will he be offered a new contract to stay at the club after the end of this season," said Kutner in several British newspapers.


:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Will be interesting to see where he actually ends up. I wonder if he'd go to QPR? They have money to keep him happy and of course old Uncle 'Arry is there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Mind boggling on Chelsea's part. There's a difference between gradually transitioning him into a squad player and trying to create younger talents by giving them more opportunities whilst still calling on him when necessary..as opposed to letting his contract expire and moving him on.

People should learn from the likes of Neville, Giggs, Scholes, Van Der Sar, Carragher, Henry etc that experience and wisdom isn't something to be thrown away. Lampard is a leader and figurehead at Chelsea, someone who can instill the values and honour a young player should have when putting on Chelsea colours. He's someone who young players could do with in pressure situations where media scrutiny is at a high and people are waiting for them to fall apart. Having that extra bit of experience can be the difference maker between a team struggling and a team capitulating completely. I still maintain that if Arsenal had the luxury of a Gary Neville, Paul Scholes or Ryan Giggs back in the 07/08 season where they were breathing down our necks the entire season that fortune could have favoured them. Instead they had a team of promising potential that truly lacked the experience in winning a title run in outside of a handful of players and the way their form dropped in light of the Eduardo injury at Birmingham highlighted the limitations of a predominantly young squad.

I personally don't see Lampard going to any rival of Chelsea, though I suppose staying in London would be better for him than a move abroad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i still think the signing of CORPORATE VIEIRA was one of the most important we've made. that vital experience, while obviously we werent in a position to win the title, it helped with the fa cup win. you saw the big influence he had with the team, just someone who was a real leader (of men). now you can see the exact same qualities in his position now, going to all the junior games, being that influence and leader for the younger players.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Experience really can't be overlooked. People like Viera and especially Neville, they've seen all the tactics and stories the media will run with when a team/player suffers in form. They know the score and are brave enough to take it on the chin and do their talking on the pitch. You see with a lot of younger players today with their agents, entourages or relying on team PR people to speak for them, they don't have that confidence or mental resolve that the older generation have and that can be the difference when you go 4/5 games without a win and suddenly people are commenting on your chances.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

This is just a case of Lampard being unable to do anything to stay at Chelsea. Massive shame. Chelsea fans must be furious, after everything he's put into the club and he's still performing. Like mentioned, Paul Scholes should be an example, after changing and adapting his game at certain times he is lethal even at his age. 

I don't know if any United rumours are true but I would like Frank to still be a success when he leaves Chelsea, I don't want to see him at QPR. I want him to rub it into the faces of those at Chelsea who want to see him go.



danny_boy said:


> It's hard not to love Paulo Di Canio despite everything he's done in the past


I can remember being there when he caught the ball when Paul Gerrard went down at Goodison, then him receiving a good will trophy before the next game he played there and if I'm correct, he ended up having agro with everyone through the game due to a penalty being incorrectly placed. Genuine character of football and a pleasure to watch, as a player and just as much as a manager. I hope he ends up a success in the premier league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> he most definitely would. garcia hasn't been good enough and i wouldn't be shocked if he's gone soon. txiki has already said about 60 guys are going to be sold/released, with guys like barry/lescott/milner having their worth to output weighed up.


so pretty much, you'll have no English players left?

:woy :arry :carrick :rooney :barry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

who needs english players :wenger


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

There are rumours than Jonny Heitinga is going back to Ajax. A parody De Boer account had #welcomebackheitinga which is ridiculous as there hasn't even been a medical but people had jumped all over it, however it does seem likely and did so before that tweet.

If we get good funds for him, we're looking at Vegard Forren as a replacement. Youth on his side rather than Heitinga so I think it would be a good buy for us, one for the future or if Distin leaves.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

we dont need lampard

we have :terry1

and didier stopping by for visits every week


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> who needs english players :wenger












English > All


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Zaha to spurs seems likely, hope this isn't bale-esque and we've missed out on another gem from the championship.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The Lampard thing is truly baffling. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Basically. 

Shocking how quickly they've had the heart of their success ripped out of the team. Probably only Terry and Cech left next season and Terry might not even be a regular starter by then.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cole can leave. But lampard, as awful as he is sometimes, the gives the lockerroom character. guy was an original. joined us before the roman days. natural born champion. instincts of a striker too. guy knows how to hit a thunderbolt

Even if its full contract, he should still get it. Lampard gives the club something money never can. Character. Leadership. A symbol

But Cole, we all know what our relationship is. Asking him to stay is like marrying a hooker


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Not like you have a ready made replacement for Cole to let him just walk away though.

Lampard is a joke though. Should be being phased out but not kicked out. On top of the obvious leadership and locker room presence attributes he's showing he can still be a difference maker in games with his goals. Besides Terry where does the leadership come from with Lampard gone? (great role model Terry is btw). *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Lampard leaving is just heartbreaking. All I wanted is for him to step back a bit and for him to play certain games. I can't deal with the thought of seeing him in another shirt. Actually makes me very sad. As horrible as when Zola left. Maybe a tad more.

Cole shouldn't leave either. Bertrand is not good enough. Cole still has a year left. But at the same time, I can see why the club don't want to give the 2 years. It's a tough one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

With Cole its just basic money. The guy never really gave a damn. To him its just about making money, winning trophies, and being the best. Unfortunately he has dropped off lately. And his wages are steep as fuck

Someone did the math, its actually more affordable if we let Cole go and get a new left back. Especially in long term

But Lampard is different, guy contributes immensely. We cant let him go. 

I wouldnt underestimate terry though, few give a damn as much about the development and looking out for youth players as that man. not just in chelsea, but worldwide. Stories ive heard about him, from ex players and current, the guy really does make a huge difference. on and off the pitch


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Davide Astori and Coutinho apparently on their way to Southampton. They could end up being a quality mid table/europa league club next season if things go their way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i remember when people started saying that during qpr's summer spending spree ique2


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



RamaDead said:


> i remember when people started saying that during qpr's summer spending spree ique1


Yeah, was just thinking of editing it to say they could end up like QPR... :arry

Hope not


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

good to see Southampton enjoying fm 11


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Astori could do much better than Southampton.

Also, think LEADER OF MEN will still be a regular for Chelsea next season. He'll bury anyone they try and replace him with :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

apparently an english club has bid 22 mil euros for strootman. word is it's liverpool.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*As if QPR's defence wasn't bad enough already, they've lost Nelson now. Big blow to them.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

leave a club and immediately become a manager. it cannot be true, surely.

he'll probably take dyer with him


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> *Source BBC:* Defender Ryan Nelsen looks set to leave struggling QPR to take over as manager of Major League Soccer side *Toronto FC*. Nelsen has made 21 appearances in all competitions but now looks set to leave Loftus Road to take up his first managerial role.
> 
> R's boss Harry Redknapp said: "Nelsen is very important to us, a fantastic leader, a top player but he has been offered a job in *America* and I think there is every chance he might want to go.


Vintage :arry


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



danny_boy said:


> Vintage :arry


Reminds me of Dumb & Dumber: "Austria?? ohh g'day mate! let's throw another shrimp on the barbie"


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Fellaini has a £22 million buy out clause apparently. Can't see him staying past this season if Everton don't get champions league.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20951691


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I read an article that said it can only be activated by a team currently playing in the CL and it would be triggered this January, then it said Chelsea who are in the Europa League..

I don't believe we'd only be looking on making £7million profit on our best player with the potential to be the best central midfielder in the league.

I'd accept no less than £30million.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Galatasaray has begun negotiations with FC Internationale for the transfer of the Dutch professional football player Wesley Sneijder.
> 
> The public will be updated about the developments.
> 
> http://www.galatasaray.org/en/kulup/haber/1941.php


Not even a rumor since Galatasaray have it on their actual website :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Strange thing to do.

Almost as strange as Everton announcing that they had signed Riquelme on the official website and then claimed it was just a test :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Lampard not being given a new contract is a ridiculous move. Cannot see why we'd be doing that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Turkish clubs seems to do this with many of the big transfers. Fenerbahce did the same when they were in negotiations to sign GOAT MRLSH.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Modric and Mancini spotted in a Manchester bar!!!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I lol'd :no:

For you/us Aussies, Tom Rogic is trialing at Celtic this week. Hope he goes alright (Y)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

after being linked with Man Utd, City and PSG for ages, Sneijder gets his only offer from Galata :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

a lot of people seem to be misunderstanding what the statement meant (not on here, around the internet)

gala have met with inter. no one from gala has met with sneijder. he will turn them down regardless. gala will easily stump up the 8 mil that inter want, but sneijder has his sights set on a big club.

too bad for him no top clubs wants his greedy, crippled, money hungry, terrible attitude arse.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The Times are saying Welbeck could be going out on loan to Reading, dont really think it would be the right move in my opinion, yes he would get more game time, but if we get a couple of injuries it would be down to one striker


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Starting striker for England being loaned to team in relegation zone :woy

Bit risky for United that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

To be honest, thats the same for most clubs in the world :side:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*












> *Black Cats seal N'Diaye deal*
> 
> Midfielder makes SoL switch.
> 
> ...


woo midfielders!~


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Need a smiley of his face on that picture :lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Looks like he's posing for a school photo :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> Need a smiley of his face on that picture :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Brilliant









Seabs. Get to work bruh


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*That pic is brilliant.*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

L'Equipe are reporting that Fellaini will become a Chelsea player this week.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Mozza meltdown in 5.4.3...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'll believe it when I see it. And I wouldn't mind seeing it at all if it means Everton finally lose momentum and get back into our shadow :suarez1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I've only just noticed this but have you had "soldier" spelt wrong for nearly 8 years now?

Be shocked if Fellaini moves in this window with Everton in a great position to finish top 4 and little time to find a replacement.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Agent Rafa bringing down Chelsea AND Everton in one swoop. :torres now all he has to do is find any incriminating pics that AVB might have left in his office and Spurs will fall too :avb1

Everything is slowly falling into place :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

There is no smile better than one of a happy black man :ndiaye

Fellaini coming would make me :ndiaye

Since you are the GOAT of adding smilies, Seabs, and the other thread is WOAT, can you add these please?








:rose1








:rose2








:rose3








:noah1








:noah2

If you can add them, then throw them in the American Smilies section (Y)


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:ndiaye

toppa. Now just for him to be actually good so I can use this 


also if Welbeck wants to go anywhere he's always welcome back up here :ndiaye centre back should be our next priority though

apparently we're in for some senegal defender playing in the middle east too:


> Reports from the Middle East suggest that 29-year-old Senegalese central defender Kader Mangane is featuring prominently in Martin O'Neill's thinking and a 'serious offer' from Sunderland has been lodged with his club Al-Hilal.



fella for chelsea would be fapworthy from a neutral point. or utd even. would improve most teams. can't imagine him keeping up his form and not leaving if everton dont get CL in the next couple years.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *I've only just noticed this but have you had "soldier" spelt wrong for nearly 8 years now?*



Pretty much :downing

Wanna correct it for me? :suarez1



DwayneAustin said:


> Agent Rafa bringing down Chelsea AND Everton in one swoop. :torres now all he has to do is find any incriminating pics that AVB might have left in his office and Spurs will fall too :avb1
> 
> Everything is slowly falling into place :brodgers


With :wenger pretty much brining Arsenal down all by himself that top 4 trophy shall soon be ours :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

does he even know who he's signed for? he seems so happy, probably cos he's not in turkey anymore


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Since you are the GOAT of adding smilies, Seabs, and the other thread is WOAT, can you add these please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all terrible except the middle one though. Particularly the last two. :disdrogba


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



haribo said:


> They're all terrible except the middle one though. Particularly the last two. :disdrogba


Thank you for you irrelevant opinion :sandow


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*












they are saying if he does join, he would be loaned back to Palace for the rest of the season, tbh they way Valencia is playing at the moment i'd rather have him now


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd agree but if valencia and young hit form and nani stays and also hits form i think it makes sense he gets loaned back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He's being signed as a replacement to Nani, who’ll almost surely be gone in the summer, barring any miraculous return to his best. 

Zaha is a similar sort of player, very spectacular rather than consistent at the minute. His raw ability is insanely good, guy can be anything he wants to be. My guess is Ferguson believes he can develop the consistency Nani never did.

If we’re loaning him back that’s fair enough. He’s involved in a competitive division and they’re looking for promotion. That experience can only be good for him. I wouldn’t actually mind loaning out a few more players to sweeten the deal. Powell maybe? Get them playing together too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i hope his pr agent gets a big chunk of money for hyping him up so much.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Kristan Heneage ‏@KHeneage
> 
> Mangan deal gaining pace. Al-Hilal officials confirm he has left the club. I'd expect to hear something from #SAFC soon enough.





> @Mo7ammed53
> 
> Goodbye Kader Mangane #Sunderland #Hilal




we're moving quick. centre back yay :ndiaye

apparently he left france in shame after getting a big ban for breaking someones leg and then never settled in the middle east. hopefully he's solid though. has a few senegal caps. apparently a loan with a view to a permanent deal in the summer. not bad










ouch.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Hopefully we can keep hold of our star players and I think we will.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> they are saying if he does join, he would be loaned back to Palace for the rest of the season, tbh they way Valencia is playing at the moment i'd rather have him now


Speaking as a Palace fan, I don't think Zaha will leave in January. We're in a good position in the league but if we don't go up he will certainly leave in the summer.

Anyway we've got Yannick Bolasie who has looked far better since Zaha's England debut. We'll obviously miss him but you'll all be raving about Bolasie and Jonny Williams next year.

If you guys want any more opinions on Zaha I'll weigh in with some comments.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I just hope Spurs don't go for him, not because I don't want him here but because we seem to have a habit of doing the wrong things with Crystal Palace youngsters, Routledge and Bostock spring to mind. He looks a right talent though, so good luck to him!


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Bostock had a poor attitude and that's why he's currently in League 1 or whatever. It seems little old Palace are popular all of a sudden. Quite a few rumours going around for a couple of our players. Let's just hope no one finds out about Mile Jedinak. He could potentially be one of the best defensive midfielders in the Premiership.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I see that Yann "Yaya, Vieira and Makelele rolled into one " M'Vila has put in a transfer request at Rennes. Surely all the big clubs are in for him.... Oh wait, it's just QPR and Zenit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Bradley said:


> Speaking as a Palace fan, I don't think Zaha will leave in January. We're in a good position in the league but if we don't go up he will certainly leave in the summer.
> 
> Anyway we've got Yannick Bolasie who has looked far better since Zaha's England debut. We'll obviously miss him but you'll all be raving about Bolasie and Jonny Williams next year.
> 
> If you guys want any more opinions on Zaha I'll weigh in with some comments.


I love Bolasie, I've only seen highlights but the guy is silky as fuck.

I've heard a few people suggest that Bolasie's form is partly down to increased attention on Zaha.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

who needs MVILA when you have MIKELMANIA running wild at the bridge


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I went Palace on saturday with Stoke and I've got to say that Bolasie in the first half looked class!

Can't actually believe Lampard will leave Chelsea..Cant rule 'Arry out on making an offer..





What ever anyone says :arry is a quality manager!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Bradley since you have watched Zaha way more than any of us do you think he could make it at United and how's his attitude.

Yeah this bolasie lad looks good aswell.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Not too bothered about Zaha or not TBH would much rather Strootman!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Edit wrong thread :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Bradley said:


> Bostock had a poor attitude and that's why he's currently in League 1 or whatever. It seems little old Palace are popular all of a sudden. Quite a few rumours going around for a couple of our players. Let's just hope no one finds out about Mile Jedinak. He could potentially be one of the best defensive midfielders in the Premiership.


Yeah, his attitude is pathetic. He is so big time it's unreal, thinks he is better than everyone else. Yet he is struggling to even get first team football at Swindon. It's a shame because he clearly has talent but I think he's too happy just earning money now and not caring about if he gets games or not.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Jose Canas has apparently agreed terms with Swansea to join them on a free in the summer. I think this might be another steal for Laudrup, the few times i've watched him hes looked quality.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



God™;12475944 said:


> L'Equipe are reporting that Fellaini will become a Chelsea player this week.


Why don't we just go back to wearing 1 2 fucking 1 on our kits and having talentless cunts like Alex Nyarko, I. Bakayoko and twatting Alexandersson in our team if we're going to allow Fellaini who is the equivalent of watching two beautiful lesbians going at it in HD to a team barely in front of us. 

Fucking sick of starting to look like a bunch of worldies only for some cocks to come along swinging their big bollocks loaded with cash and take away our best players: Rooney, Graveson, Rodwell, Lescott, Arteta, soon to be Fellaini and no doubt Baines. 

LET US HAVE ONE GOOD PLAYER. 

Look how sad he is to be linked with that shower of shite










Go on, don't take away his smile 










A felli is for life, not just for Christmas.


EDIT: http://www.caughtoffside.com/2013/01/10/chelsea-to-sign-everton-midfielder-marouane-fellaini-within-72-hours-according-to-french-source-final/

Chelsea, what are you doing.. Chelsea, what are you doing with that big pile of money? CHELSEA! STAHP!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

MIKELMANIA RUNNING WILD. He has improved a lot but don't think his Chelsea material.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I went Palace on saturday with Stoke and I've got to say that Bolasie in the first half looked class!

Can't actually believe Lampard will leave Chelsea..Cant rule 'Arry out on making an offer..





What ever anyone says :arry is a quality manager!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I dont mind Zaha but would much prefer Strootman


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



T-C said:


> I see that Yann "Yaya, Vieira and Makelele rolled into one " M'Vila has put in a transfer request at Rennes. Surely all the big clubs are in for him.... Oh wait, it's just QPR and Zenit.


he does have the talent of those 3 guys

shame he doesnt have the attitude. when you've been arrested 3 times in 2 years there's going to be doubts.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I like Jedinak but best DM's in the prem? Nah, not at that level. 



T-C said:


> I see that Yann "Yaya, Vieira and Makelele rolled into one " M'Vila has put in a transfer request at Rennes. Surely all the big clubs are in for him.... Oh wait, it's just QPR and Zenit.


He has the talent but he's clearly a headcase.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Tomkin said:


> I went Palace on saturday with Stoke and I've got to say that Bolasie in the first half looked class!
> 
> Can't actually believe Lampard will leave Chelsea..Cant rule 'Arry out on making an offer..
> 
> ...


How the fuck do you do a double post... five hours after the first one?!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cortese and his haggling is so frustrating. I want Astori in as quickly as possible and if we can get Coutinho too to cover for Lallana, even better. Hopefully we beat Villa (as we should) regardless this weekend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://soccermemes.lockerdome.com/media/104694320


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

SPECTACULO


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bradley since you have watched Zaha way more than any of us do you think he could make it at United and how's his attitude.
> 
> Yeah this bolasie lad looks good aswell.


Zaha has improved massively over the past year and I can see no reason why he can't stop improving.

At his worst he can try too much and lose the ball and he can overreact to being kicked off the park but he has so much natural ability. His ball control and skills are second to none and when he is running at people then you expect him 9 times out of 10 to beat that player. You can't say that about many wingers nowadays. 

The downside is he has been double and even triple-marked out of the game recently which has allowed Bolasie to run roughshod on the other side.



Rush said:


> *I like Jedinak but best DM's in the prem? Nah, not at that level.
> *
> 
> 
> He has the talent but he's clearly a headcase.


He didn't look a step out of place against a very physical Stoke side.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He plays for our national side, he knows how to play a physical style :argh:

He's a pretty good player but not top class.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> Why don't we just go back to wearing 1 2 fucking 1 on our kits and having talentless cunts like Alex Nyarko, I. Bakayoko and twatting Alexandersson in our team if we're going to allow Fellaini who is the equivalent of watching two beautiful lesbians going at it in HD to a team barely in front of us.
> 
> Fucking sick of starting to look like a bunch of worldies only for some cocks to come along swinging their big bollocks loaded with cash and take away our best players: Rooney, Graveson, Rodwell, Lescott, Arteta, soon to be Fellaini and no doubt Baines.
> 
> ...












Aww How Cute


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Vader13 said:


> How the fuck do you do a double post... five hours after the first one?!


*Posts weren't showing up last night due to tech work. He probably thought the post didn't process so sent it again.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So apparently Coloccini wants to leave, if it's true it must suck even more than it already does to be a Newcastle fan.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

It would appear to be true.



> Newcastle United captain Fabricio Coloccini has told the club he wants to leave in January for personal reasons.
> While the 30-year-old has not handed in a formal transfer request, a crisis in his personal life means he no longer feels he can stay on Tyneside.
> Further talks are planned in the coming days, with Newcastle set to do all they can to persuade the Argentina international to change his mind.
> But club officials fear Coloccini has set his heart on a return to Argentina.
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20985928

I fucking hate football. Some things make you wish you could just quit the game for good, but unfortunately it'll always have you in a stranglehold.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

the personal reasons are his wife wanting to go back to argentina. not him.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

he really was a rock against us in the derby. fair play to him sticking with them post relegation too (even if i imagine his pay was still good)

newcastle will bounce back, as much as it pains me to admit it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I've only just seen this, probably people have seen it already, but i didnt know Falcao was offered to Villa for £7m in 2009, but Martin O'Neil turned him down favouring signing :hesk2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

2 tidbits

taison is off to shakhtar
sahin is going to be announced by dortmund as a new signing soon


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> sahin is going to be announced by dortmund as a new signing soon


That loan at Liverpool worked out well :brodgers


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> He plays for our national side, he knows how to play a physical style :argh:
> 
> He's a pretty good player but not top class.


He was a terrible player for us 18 months ago but I'd now honestly rather let Zaha go before Jedinak. First name on the team sheet every time for a team that could be on the cusp of promotion. Granted, he isn't up to Fellaini's level but he could be a quality player for any team outside the top 8.

With all due respect, playing a handful of games at international level against mostly poor sides isn't comparable to a 46 game season in a very physical league. He has dominated (not just played well, _dominated_) two-thirds of teams he has played this season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Bradley said:


> He was a terrible player for us 18 months ago but I'd now honestly rather let Zaha go before Jedinak. First name on the team sheet every time for a team that could be on the cusp of promotion. Granted, he isn't up to Fellaini's level but he could be a quality player for any team outside the top 8.
> 
> With all due respect, playing a handful of games at international level against mostly poor sides isn't comparable to a 46 game season in a very physical league. He has dominated (not just played well, _dominated_) two-thirds of teams he has played this season.


1) I was having a dig at our national team, not making a serious point
2) He's played more than a handful of international games (37)

and you just made my point. He would be a good player for a mid-lower table team, which isn't among the best in the top flight.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> 2 tidbits
> 
> taison is off to shakhtar
> sahin is going to be announced by dortmund as a new signing soon


Source's or link's?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

shakhtar's official website and dortmund newspapers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I suspect Taison will be Willian's replacement.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> I've only just seen this, probably people have seen it already, but i didnt know Falcao was offered to Villa for £7m in 2009, but Martin O'Neil turned him down favouring signing :hesk2


Great decision :hesk2


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> shakhtar's official website and dortmund newspapers


Thank's

links would be handy in future as so many people post rubbish with a twitter page as the source!Easyier too weed out the rubbish that way!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Even though I'm an Arsenal fan, that Sahin loan was a massive letdown. Was he that bad or is Henderson just that good? :hendo

Prepare for a heavy attribute drop in FM 2014.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i cant tell if i should be mad or not

we were linked heavily with taison, but its not like we needed him


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sahin :downing. Ok that was defo the worst signing off the summer by far. Something like £10m for a loan deal and we don't even keep him for the whole season. Pointless stuff.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> I've only just seen this, probably people have seen it already, but i didnt know Falcao was offered to Villa for £7m in 2009, but Martin O'Neil turned him down favouring signing :hesk2


Similar to how Spurs had the chance to sign Falcao but we opted for Crouch :arry.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

wenger had a chance to sign drogba but instead signed.... fuck knows if i can remember

gunner14 mentioned it once


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I wish Newcastle looked into Sporting squad and bought Boulahrouz and Van Wolfswinkel, since they sold Ba and Coloccini is on his way out, we could use the money and their wage could open space for our young talent.

Reading probably got the best signing of the transfer window, considering the stupid price we sold our captain to them -.-


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

well we are well into jan and no new signings what a surprise.the man is a liar and says the same every year.his priority is to sign up theo and to get diaby and santos fit and then if there is an exceptional player outthere we will be interested.wenger as admitted that guaranteeing theo a strikers role is not the issue so it can only be money or as theo caught the same bug as rvp,desc,nasri,clichy,song that he wants to see if the club have any trophy ambitions,if its the later theo you might as well go if its money then we are back to wenger the control freak,then we move on to exceptional talent comment,firstly you wont pay the fee and secondly the wages.he as also said we fans need to contribute,arsene we have been overpaying to watch your mediocre teams for years now,he also says he does not want to bring in average players,so what about fabs,manmone,santos,squillaci,denilson,ramsey,bendtner,chamakh,djourou,gervinho,park,arshavin (although he was a quality player until aw got hold of him). the man drives me crazy,he refers to a busy programme but despite the obvious problems we have he does nothing and only a defeat to city will possibly prompt him to, ifwe win he does nothing.finally gg was a good manager but at the end was too interested in personal gain and the team suffered,as this happened with aw .

The sad thing is just how far we've fallen that we're so desperate to keep Walcott. A player of his calibre would have counted himself lucky to be on our books in the pastfpalm


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

In the 90s Ferguson was offered Zidane. Didn't think he was good enough.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Sahin :downing. Ok that was defo the worst signing off the summer by far. Something like £10m for a loan deal and we don't even keep him for the whole season. Pointless stuff.


10million?For a loan?WTF?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



kusksu said:


> In the 90s Ferguson was offered Zidane. Didn't think he was good enough.


He more than made up for it in the 00's :carrick


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> 10million?For a loan?WTF?


I think it was more like 5million (3million in wages and 2million to Madrid as a loan fee). Dortmund are reimbursing us for the second half of the loan I think, now that they have the player.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I find it hard to believe Jedinak is that good. For Australia, he is inferior to Carl Valeri who is a Serie B player. I'm sure Jedinak is decent/good in the Championship, but he wouldn't be a good Premier League player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Jedinak is crap, awful technically, sure he's a decent tackler but that's about all. Everytime he gets the ball when he plays for Australia I cringe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



kusksu said:


> In the 90s Ferguson was offered Zidane. Didn't think he was good enough.


Can't remember that. I remember that Dalglish wanted to buy Zidane for Blackburn, but then owner Jack Walker said they don't need Zidane because they have Tim Sherwood.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Some Russian journalist reckons we want Witsel, cant see if myself, doubt :fergie would go after a player cup tied in the champions league


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

or a midfielder


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> 10million?For a loan?WTF?





DwayneAustin said:


> I think it was more like 5million (3million in wages and 2million to Madrid as a loan fee). Dortmund are reimbursing us for the second half of the loan I think, now that they have the player.


Pretty much that. Was set to be around £10m or so when we first got him but since Dortmund have him now I guess they are gonna pay Madrid the rest. Still pointless move was pointless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

amazing, took sahin one and a half years to end up worst off than when he started


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Liverpool paid 5M upfront to Madrid to loan the player. They may have been reimbursed something since letting him go, but nevertheless they've still burned a big whole in their pockets for nothing. And to think that everyone was criticising Arsenal for not getting him at the start of the season. Racist English media and all that.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Dortmund just need to re sign Kagawa back now :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

For those who watch the A-League, can anybody tell me what they know about Tom Rogic as he looks like he will be signing for Celtic within the next 7 days.

Rogic is apparently training with the squad in Marbella along with Juan Agudelo from Chivas who also according to STV & Sky Sports will also be signing within the next 7 days.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

ah fuck, i didnt know mariners were losing him


from what a league i can catch he seems pretty nippy and strong. bagged a couple goals too. only 20 and already playing for australias first team so he's definitely got potential to improve. probably do alright in the SPL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

young, technically strong pacy kid who already has 4 caps at 20. has put in some very impressive performances. wouldn't be ready yet for the massive pressures of premier league football but celtic would be a better place to learn the european game.

plus he's played at the afc futsal championships in 2010. fun fact.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Bananas said:


> Liverpool paid 5M upfront to Madrid to loan the player. They may have been reimbursed something since letting him go, but nevertheless they've still burned a big whole in their pockets for nothing. *And to think that everyone was criticising Arsenal for not getting him at the start of the season.* Racist English media and all that.


I don't get your point. Sahin isn't a bad player, he was bad because he was misused by Liverpool and he was injured for a period too wasn't he. So it would be a fair criticism because Arsenal could've signed him, used him properly and he may have been a success. Just guess-work but Sahin himself is a quality player.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Liverpool paid 5M upfront to Madrid to loan the player. They may have been reimbursed something since letting him go, but nevertheless they've still burned a big whole in their pockets for nothing. And to think that everyone was criticising Arsenal for not getting him at the start of the season. Racist English media and all that.


Not really. Sahin is a good player and do not get why we hardly used him at all while using players like Henderson.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

sahin didn't adapt to the league. liverpool didn't misuse him, he wasn't injured, he just wasn't good enough.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sahin's level of lacking balls for the Premierleague was so great that he made Hendo look like Roy Keane.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

My point is that criticising a manager for not taking what has since proven to be a really bad deal is dumb. It's the usual Football Manager/FIFA video game lot that criticise him too because he doesn't buy the players that are rated 99 on FIFA, etc.

As for Rogic, he's a good young player, and I think he could so well at Celtic. He's more of a technical brand of player, but he can also handle himself physically, so I don't think the physicality of Scottish football will phase him too much. What might be a problem is where he'll fit in, because he's better playing as a number 10 in a diamond midfield, but I think Celtic play a flat 4-4-2, so he'll have to improve his defensive game if he want to make it there too.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Bananas said:


> My point is that criticising a manager for not taking what has since proven to be a really bad deal is dumb. It's the usual Football Manager/FIFA video game lot that criticise him too because he doesn't buy the players that are rated 99 on FIFA, etc.
> 
> As for Rogic, he's a good young player, and I think he could so well at Celtic. He's more of a technical brand of player, but he can also handle himself physically, so I don't think the physicality of Scottish football will phase him too much. What might be a problem is where he'll fit in, because he's better playing as a number 10 in a diamond midfield, but I think Celtic play a flat 4-4-2, so he'll have to improve his defensive game if he want to make it there too.


I could see us maybe switching to a 4-2-3-1 if we do get Rogic & Agudelo in and Hooper does leave in this window (which according to Scottish Media is likely to make a move to Norwich) so we will have

Forster
Izzy -- Mulgrew/Gershon -- Ambrose/Wilson -- Lustig/Matthews
--Wanyama--Ledley/Kayal--
Samaras/Commons--Rogic--Forrest/Brown 
----Agudelo/Stokes/Watt----

Although if Hooper does stay and we still get Agudelo then it's more than likely that we will stick to that flat 4-4-2 so it will be interesting to see where Lenny will stick him in that scenario


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

According to Tancredi Palmeri, Inter and Gala have signed an exclusivity agreement for a €10 million transfer. Gala have until the 15th to agree terms with player, if Inter enter negotiations with any other clubs in that time they have to pay Gala €5 million


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*George Caulkin* ‏@*CaulkinTheTimes* MoN on Mangane: “hope he’s making way over at minute.Not sure anything been absolutely completed.Would be loan until end of season." #*Safc* 

woo defenders. not that arsed about danny graham. supposedly hinges on kenwyne jones going to swansea and i dont see why theyd sell him. heard moussa sissokos name linked in some french papers and also the mirror, so i've taken it with a pinch of salt. would be another good buy from what ive heard though



Mclovin it said:


> Not really. Sahin is a good player and do not get why we hardly used him at all while using players like Henderson.



I'll cut you. HENDO has had a good year. Better than Shelvey from what I've seen (even my scouse flatmate has came around after hating him last year :hendo)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Mclovin it said:


> Not really. Sahin is a good player and do not get why we hardly used him at all while using players like Henderson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


:hendo2



Shepard said:


> I'll cut you. HENDO has had a good year. Better than Shelvey from what I've seen (even my scouse flatmate has came around after hating him last year :hendo)


get in line Shep. Hendo has played well this season, the hate is getting tiresome


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

excuse me i was first on the HENDO LOVE TRAIN. i watched him be inconsistent with flashes of greatness way before you :hendo3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah but thats b/c he started at Sunderland. I'm still first in line to cut Liverpool fans who trash him :hendo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chelsea are ready to make an £8.2m bid to sign in-form Spanish striker Iago Aspas, according to Spanish daily Marca.

Aspas has scored eight goals in La Liga this season, after scoring 23-goal's last term to help secure promotion to the top tier for his Celta Vigo side.

Liverpool make a move to .hijack Wesley Sneijder's move from Inter Milan to Galatasaray, writes the Sunday People.

Kop boss Brendan Rodgers thinks he has a good chance of luring the 28-year-old Holland star to the Premier League - even though Inter have already .accepted an £8.2m deal from the Turkish side.

Sneijder is stalling on the Gala deal because he would prefer to play in England - and Liverpool are ready to offer him the chance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



King Kenny said:


> Chelsea are ready to make an £8.2m bid to sign in-form Spanish striker Iago Aspas, according to Spanish daily Marca.
> 
> Aspas has scored eight goals in La Liga this season, after scoring 23-goal's last term to help secure promotion to the top tier for his Celta Vigo side.


yeah that wont happen. definition of a midtable striker from what i've seen. another case of linking a big club with a striker to get interest.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/370451/Atletico-offer-Fernando-Torres-an-escape-from-hell-

Honestly, how fucking easy would being a journalist be these days? You don't even need sources any more.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



God™ said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/370451/Atletico-offer-Fernando-Torres-an-escape-from-hell-
> 
> Honestly, how fucking easy would being a journalist be these days? You don't even need sources any more.


Accurate news don't shift papers or bring in hits. In other news ferguson lining up Balotelli bid


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Shepard said:


> I'll cut you. HENDO has had a good year. *Better than Shelvey from what I've seen *(even my scouse flatmate has came around after hating him last year :hendo)


*Really not saying much.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> Yeah but thats b/c he started at Sunderland. I'm still first in line to cut Liverpool fans who trash him :hendo


Actually 2nd in line behind me Bruh :hendo


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Remy & Marseille is over. A £10.5m was agreed through the night with Newcastle United #nufc #om (@beinsport)

Joseph Barton ‏@Joey7Barton
Good luck to Loic in Newcastle. Don't worry i've told him what to expect. Great guy. Perfect club for him. #toonarmy

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *Really not saying much.*


:kobe weren't you one of the United blokes who was having a go last season when i was backing Hendo wheras everyone else thought Shelvey was better (might not be, but on this forum at least i'm fairly sure me and Shep were the only 2 people who backed Hendo)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Newcastle are gonna end up with more French speakers than the Arsenal Invincibles at this rate :wenger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

remy to newcastle for 10.5 mil, subject to a medical


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> :kobe weren't you one of the United blokes who was having a go last season when i was backing Hendo wheras everyone else thought Shelvey was better (might not be, but on this forum at least i'm fairly sure me and Shep were the only 2 people who backed Hendo)


*I wasn't posting in here last season so no. I've always thought Shelvey was shit fwiw.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










Well, that's that.

He's off to Celtic


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

seems to be the latest craze, making fake tweets, there was a zaha one which even fooled a couple of papers, and then the Falcao to chelsea one, which someone was stupid enough to do when he was actually playing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sorry Celtic fans.










:lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Shelvey is shit, but he still offers more than Mr Invisible.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Joey Barton has just put on his twitter page that he has heard Remy has signed for QPR instead of newcastle


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

ah yes, joey barton, voice of reason


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Hilarious if true and even moreso if they still go down, Mags is not going to be pissed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Also SSN are saying Zaha has to decide between us and arsenal, if that is true I can see him going to arsenal, as he is a boyhood arsenal fan


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

My mate said all along he'd stay in london and it seems so, this now reopens my hope for James Rodriguez :fergie


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Football is dead. Needs his head testing and a nice comfy straitjacket. Then proceed to be laughed out of the country.

Hilarious how we're the only club this could happen to Hutz

Wait, has Barton started this rumour?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21020992

BBC have confirmed it. Enjoy the championship Remy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:arry :arry :arry


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yep, they've doubled (at least) the £40k we offered. Unfortunately he won't have to enjoy the Championship since he'll have a relegation clause, so it's win/win for him. He can have his pick of clubs then, probably with a huge signing on fee. Arry himself 2 days ago: 'It would have been good for him to come, play in the Premier League and help us stay up. If he comes and does well and the worst comes to the worst and we can’t survive, he’s in the shop window and the big clubs would want him.' So frustrating. Why should Remy care now if QPR go down?

Crazy money that will only move QPR further towards the Portsmouth fate. If they don't survive it could be curtains. 

Me on the first page:


Magsimus said:


> Can't wait for :redknapp to add QPR to the list of clubs he's helped bankrupt :arry


Arry a few weeks back: "You shouldn't be paying massive wages, when your stadium only holds 18.000 people."

:arry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

80k a week to play for a team who are bottom :jose

:redknapp


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Jesus christ, any day now im expected an article linking messi to qpr

looks like they're willing to do anything to survive, but even if they do, this wage bill is completely and utterly unsustainable


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

* Wouldn't put it past :redknapp to keep them up.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Remy :lmao 

QPR are a joke if that deal goes through. Everything about them right now screams Portsmouth.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What gave you the idea that they're like portsmouth? the fact they're making ridiculous deals with ridiculous wages, or the fact that they have teh same fucking manager?

:arry


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Read this morning Ben Arfa would like a move to PSG if they come calling as it's the team he supports.

When it rains it pours Newcastle fans.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

They did just sell Nene too PSG, so they could do with another winger. Doubt he leaves tho.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

what ha--ppened rto rush?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> * Wouldn't put it past :redknapp to keep them up.*


No, 'arry turned heel by joining them, but on the last day of the season he will turn face again, running on to the pitch to knock out the QPR players with a steel chair and then do a swanton bomb to Remy from the stadium roof, relegating QPR and keeping Villa in the Prem :vince2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

lucas piazon on loan to malaga


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

that could do him soon good. fine technical player, just needs some game time


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Rupert Fryer ‏@Rupert_Fryer
According to Clarín, Fabricio Coloccini's contract with Newcastle will be terminated tomorrow, allowing him to return to San Lorenzo. #NUFC

poor mags (if true)


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

No way will they let him go for free.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ba & Coloccini leaving and Remy joining QPR could make it a long old season for Newcastle


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

san lorenzo can't afford a transfer fee, he (his wife) really want to leave. do you run the risk of having an unhappy player who doesn't play and you're still paying him or do you release him now and allow yourself time to find a replacement?

actually after a bit of research apparently clarin is argentina's version of the sun.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

They should find a replacement first. I mean they've got Reading in 4 days, which is a game they have to win. I understand what you're saying but I just can't see Newcastle not convincing him to stay on until the end of the transfer window at least with all the important fixtures coming up.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'm sure they could just sell him for a nominal fee ( basically nothing) but still have some kind of sell on clause so they dont get shafted if he decides to want to play with the big boys again.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










Mike Ashley giving something valuable away for free out of the kindness of his heart? I have a feeling whoever has reported this hasn't done their background checks and character research.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I dont understand why we havent loaned out malouda adebayor style


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

butland set to be left out of the cup game so he doesn't become cup tied.

last i saw fulham were most into him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Fulham have Stockdale who's seems to be waiting for Schwarzer to step down. Stockdale has already had an excellent loan at Ipswich last year and been in a couple of England squads (although which young keeper hasn't hey!?) They'd be better off letting him step up than spending big money on Butland.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Newcastle target, Nancy left back Haidara, is also Roma target, and speaking to Tuttomercatoweb said: "I prefer Roma (the club)to Newcastle"


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










BIG KADER

Literally, he's huge. Hopefully less useless than Cuellar has become. I'm liking our signings so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

from what i've read he's quite the loose cannon. i suggest you watch the video of him breaking a players fibula and tibia. i remember for a while before al hilal he was linked to a fair few big clubs and is a monster on fm :side:

but you're right, he's a legit big man. 6'5 and around the 90kg mark


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

It'll be a shame if Butland goes to Fulham.

I'm holding out hope he comes to us, we let go of Mucha and Butland can begin to faze out Howard from the starting 11.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I hope he comes with a warning. Please don't let him tackle, the consequences are disastrous. 



Srdjan99 said:


> Newcastle target, Nancy left back Haidara, is also Roma target, and speaking to Tuttomercatoweb said: "I prefer Roma (the club)to Newcastle"


I've never even heard of this player but talk about kicking me while I'm down!

Transfer window... what r u doin? Transfer window... STAHP.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Manchester United are considering a bid for Benfica defender Ezequiel Garay.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Chicharito sounds again for Atl. Madrid press says that if Falcao leaves they would offer Manchester United £15-18M


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

How about we just give them 20-25m and hernandez for falcao :fergie


----------



## Seven Times (Jan 15, 2013)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> How about we just give them 20-25m and hernandez for falcao :fergie


You forget that Falcao can't come off the bench and single handedly bring you back from behind.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Don't get me wrong i love the lad but falcao is by far the superior player. Anyway if/when falcao is off to city/chelsea and if they want hernandez the club should ask for 20m+ considering what ath madrid will make on falcao, 15-18m which would be a 8-10m profit doesn't sit quite right with me.


----------



## Seven Times (Jan 15, 2013)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

When you think about the fact that a club paid 50 mil for Torres, Falcao moving for 20 just seems a little strange...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

They'll probably need to use all the Falcao money on their debts.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> They'll probably need to use all the Falcao money on their debts.


Yep most likely a large chunk of it won't be put into incoming transfers.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

E'yaar, Mags', something to cheer you up.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2262633/Newcastle-set-bid-9m-Ajaxs-Siem-Jong.html












> EXCLUSIVE: Newcastle plot bold £9m swoop for Ajax playmaker De Jong


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

QPR make a late bid for De Jong.

:arry


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

£9m for Siem de Jong, when Jermain Lens is probably a slightly cheaper, and better option. And I thought Newcastle had good scouts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Mbia has just tweeted welcoming Remy to QPR


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> E'yaar, Mags', something to cheer you up.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2262633/Newcastle-set-bid-9m-Ajaxs-Siem-Jong.html[/center]


"Pardew is planning a push for the Champions League places next season"










Our attempts to sign his brother in the summer took about 3 months and spectacularly failed, I don't expect this to be any different. Oh and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gb4xc-aPsc


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'll never understand how people can actually miss the target from that distance :lmao

Still doesn't beat KANU though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Shepard said:


> BIG KADER
> 
> Literally, he's huge. Hopefully less useless than Cuellar has become. I'm liking our signings so far.


*Eagerly anticipating Sunderland's team photo for next season :ndiaye*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

They're taking this investing in Africa thing seriously it seems.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:mon is the new Bob Geldof :scruffylookingbastard


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Shepard said:


>





Shepard said:


>


Such a Happy place that Sunderland :ndiaye


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Anybody know if Standard Liege are known as the Red Devils in Belgium?

Either that or Fellaini is interested in the other kind...



> @fellainiM
> 
> Official twitter of Marouane Fellaini, Belgian football player, Everton FC, Red Devils
> 
> Liverpool · http://www.marouane-fellaini.com


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> Anybody know if Standard Liege are known as the Red Devils in Belgium?
> 
> Either that or Fellaini is interested in the other kind...


the belgian national team are nicknamed it apparently


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> How about we just give them 20-25m and hernandez for falcao :fergie


It's funny, I genuinely wouldn't want us to do that.

Lot of reports that Zaha to United will be announced tomorrow with him staying at Palace for the rest of the season along with Powell being loaned out, which I figured all along.

Good deal for all involved if true.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

great dive in the game vs stoke

no shock united want him for their next olympics campaign in the pool then.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> *Loic Remy and Yann M'Vila close to QPR move - Harry Redknapp*
> 
> Queens Park Rangers boss Harry Redknapp says Loic Remy has passed a medical and agreed personal terms and added he is close to signing Yann M'Vila.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21032414

Remember when Stringer was excited that M'Vila was signing for Arsenal?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

QPR are fucking insane. I hope they all flop and they go down, never hoped a team are relegated as much.

Those Zaha to United being done rumours apparently came from the Sun, so scratch that.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

aaah, every since the West brom game last season. I have been waiting for M'villa to come to arsenal and now his going to Q.P.R:angry: what a waste of talent! what's up with this all young french players who got attitude problems!?!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Really really hope now that QPR go down..Used like arry and all


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Remy is official now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Didn't Harry recently say they weren't bringing anyone in? :arry

I also imagine they both have relegation get out clauses too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i imagine half of the guys they brought in would.

still looking to bring in a striker apparently, looking to sell cisse. no idea who would want him


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Isn't Remy rumoured to be on £96k a week? Ridiculous. They'll need to sell more than Cisse. Maybe try shrug Bosingwa off, maybe try sweeten it by paying half the wages.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Really really hope now that QPR go down..Used like arry and all


What's he doing now that he hasn't done before?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

David Gill on Zaha



> He's one of the players we're looking at and we'll see what happens. There's a long way to go, but even if we did do something with Wilfried Zaha that would be for the summer.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

'El Confidencial' reports Chelsea have the first option to buy Isco from Malaga, in exchange for loaning Lucas Piazon to them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ahh another attacking mid that rafa can drop.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Pep to Bayern, didnt see that coming...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> What's he doing now that he hasn't done before?


I dunno..There kinda pissing money around and spending it like it's going outa fashion.It's not jus Arry been there.After rolling over and playing dead last year V City when Bolton went down i was pissed at them.
Im just after voiceing it out loud now


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> 'El Confidencial' reports Chelsea have the first option to buy Isco from Malaga, in exchange for loaning Lucas Piazon to them.


which doesnt make a lick of sense

isco has a release clause. we can have all the first options from now till the next decade, but it wont mean shit because as long as someone meets that relatively low release clause, isco is theirs

im afraid this one is bullshit

besides its benat we need


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Arsenal made a 30m bid for a player today. 

I know. I don't believe it, either.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

lulz. the 30m bid is for Gotze.

okay, Arsene. crazy old man. :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Duncan Castles is reporting AVB is looking to bring Holtby in this January after Sandro underwent surgery. I believe Castles has connections with AVB and he doesn't usually report regarding Spurs or AVB unless he knows 100%.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

30 mill for Gotze?You might get his let leg for that...ha ha


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Tottenham are confident of completing a move for Schalke midfielder Lewis Holtby in the coming days — six months ahead of schedule.
> 
> The original agreement was for the Germany international to join at the end of the season when his contract at the Bundesliga club expires, meaning Schalke would receive no fee.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I really hope Sandro recovers soon. Parker and Dembele are good enough to start however Huddlestone and Livermore aren't good enough IMO should either Parker or Dembele get injured.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Celtic have confirmed the signing of Tom Rogic and will officially become a Celtic player if a work permit is granted, the fee agreed with Central Coast Mariners is believed to be around £400,000.

However there is no further news on the potential signing of Juan Agudelo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

betting on anelka has been suspended after muchos dineros put on west ham


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I really hope Sandro recovers soon. Parker and Dembele are good enough to start however Huddlestone and Livermore aren't good enough IMO should either Parker or Dembele get injured.


I reckon he will be out for the season.

Holtby needs to join now. I wanted him in before Sandro was injured and now we need to push it through. I mean if Parker gets injured, then we're fucked. I know Holtby isn't a defensive player but he has superb work rate and CAN play defensively. Although if we were to play two central midfielders or even three. I imagine we'd just play Dembele deeper as he can play there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Huddlestone is a decent player, can pass fairly well. Not the most mobile of players but he's in better shape than he was last season, and when AVB's called upon him so far he's been pretty reliable for Spurs this season. Don't understand why he'd let both him and Livermore go even if Sandro was still fit, then he'd still only have Sandro/Parker/Dembele/Sigurdsson to pick from for CM spots.

:redknapp loves lil Jake Livermore tho doesn't he?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd take Huddlestone in a heartbeat, boss little footballer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> I'd take Huddlestone in a heartbeat, boss *little* footballer.



:troll


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

No where near the player he once was. I mean him and Modric WERE out central midfield, they were superb together. But he suffered that injury and has NEVER been the same since, I mean he missed pretty much the entire of last season and just hasn't got a look in this season and when he has he has looked so off the pace it's unreal, like the game is too quick for him.

What I do like about Huddlestone though is his passing ability and how he gets the ball out to Lennon and Bale quickly to start an attack. It's a shame he has had his injuries because I could definitely see Huddlestone in a midfield three with Dembele and Sandro in some games. I suppose there isn't many goals in that midfield though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> No where near the player he once was. I mean him and Modric WERE out central midfield, they were superb together. But he suffered that injury and has NEVER been the same since, I mean he missed pretty much the entire of last season and just hasn't got a look in this season and when he has he has looked so off the pace it's unreal, like the game is too quick for him.
> 
> What I do like about Huddlestone though is his passing ability and how he gets the ball out to Lennon and Bale quickly to start an attack. It's a shame he has had his injuries because I could definitely see Huddlestone in a midfield three with Dembele and Sandro in some games. I suppose there isn't many goals in that midfield though.



Did he play vs city this season? i just remember him looking poor throughout it, i could be wrong like plus the last 30mins of that game was hectic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :troll


:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Did he play vs city this season? i just remember him looking poor throughout it, i could be wrong like.


He did. We had a period of playing Huddlestone and Sandro together when Dembele was out injured and it really didn't work. He played at home to Chelsea where he got overran completely and also away at Man City, amongst others.

Personally, I'd have gone with Sigurdsson in central midfield, at least he is creative as well as mobile.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I reckon he will be out for the season.
> 
> Holtby needs to join now. I wanted him in before Sandro was injured and now we need to push it through. I mean if Parker gets injured, then we're fucked. I know Holtby isn't a defensive player but he has superb work rate and CAN play defensively. Although if we were to play two central midfielders or even three. I imagine we'd just play Dembele deeper as he can play there.


Yeah I think we urgently need to bring in Holtby just for better options. My worry is Parker having just come back from a big lay off we can't guarantee he'll be able to stay fit for the rest of the season. I think Dembele could cope with being a holding midfielder but it also restricts his attacking play and driving the ball forward. Hopefully Levy can work some magic from now till the end of the transfer window. 



Renegade™ said:


> Huddlestone is a decent player, can pass fairly well. Not the most mobile of players but he's in better shape than he was last season, and when AVB's called upon him so far he's been pretty reliable for Spurs this season. Don't understand why he'd let both him and Livermore go even if Sandro was still fit, then he'd still only have Sandro/Parker/Dembele/Sigurdsson to pick from for CM spots.
> 
> :redknapp loves lil Jake Livermore tho doesn't he?


Unfortunately since Hudd broke his ankle he isn't quite the same as he once was. It also doesn't help that our game now requires constant pressure and playing at a higher tempo generally doesn't help him. Give him time and space and he'll pick out passes but he isn't able to do that anymore. He'd be a perfect fit for someone like Everton or Fulham IMO. Livermore just isn't that great. I mean he is ok filling in here in there but I don't see him being good enough to start in the Premier League.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Agree with Cookie. The Huddlestone that burst on the scene and the one now are totally different. Really thought he was going to be a star. Range of passing is brilliant, but just not mobile enough for modern day top football.

I'm sure his thunder shot is still there though. We got hit with left footed one of those in 07-08 at the Lane, in that epic 4-4.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I remember the one he scored vs arsenal a couple of years back when i think arsenal were 2-0 or 3-1? up quite early.

Van Der Vaart scored a pena that game.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

This Zaha lark is going on and on and on. come on, 5 goals in 25 games, in the championship! this is not the stats of 'the next big player' that palace tout. yes he's got skills, but he should be doing a lot more than he is in this league. surprised Manu are chasing him so bad, when a mr tom ince at blackpool is playing better, has a better all round game, and has scored more than double Zaha has. IMO, ince is the better player and should be the one everyone is raving about in the championship.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Yeah I think we urgently need to bring in Holtby just for better options. My worry is Parker having just come back from a big lay off we can't guarantee he'll be able to stay fit for the rest of the season. I think Dembele could cope with being a holding midfielder but it also restricts his attacking play and driving the ball forward. Hopefully Levy can work some magic from now till the end of the transfer window.
> 
> Unfortunately since Hudd broke his ankle he isn't quite the same as he once was. It also doesn't help that our game now requires constant pressure and playing at a higher tempo generally doesn't help him. Give him time and space and he'll pick out passes but he isn't able to do that anymore. He'd be a perfect fit for someone like Everton or Fulham IMO. Livermore just isn't that great. I mean he is ok filling in here in there but I don't see him being good enough to start in the Premier League.


Yeah I agree. He'll need rest for Europa League games and FA Cup games etc. We can not expect Parker to just sit out and rest with out a respectable replacement. Livermore is a decent young player but I really don't think he is top Premier League class. A midfielder should have always have been on our list this window anyway, with Sandro injured it should now be the main focus.

I agree. Games really do just pass him by. I was really hoping he'd get that loan to Stoke that was talked about in the summer but I believe they didn't want to take a gamble due to his injuries, is that right? Shame really, I feel he needs game time if he is ever going to get back to the player he once was, although I think it may be past him.



Joel said:


> Agree with Cookie. The Huddlestone that burst on the scene and the one now are totally different. Really thought he was going to be a star. Range of passing is brilliant, but just not mobile enough for modern day top football.
> 
> I'm sure his thunder shot is still there though. We got hit with left footed one of those in 07-08 at the Lane, in that epic 4-4.


He was really good back in 09-10. I think that was round about the time he earned his first England cap too. He was at times bossing games in the middle, this was at a time when Modric was left midfield too and he was partnered with Palacios. 

I will certainly miss some of his shots, unreal technique. I remember his first ever goal for us against Man City, some of the best technique you'll ever see from a player.

Here it is actually, found it on Youtube:








WWE_TNA said:


> I remember the one he scored vs arsenal a couple of years back when i think arsenal were 2-0 or 3-1? up quite early.
> 
> Van Der Vaart scored a pena that game.


Yeah, I believe this is the one you are talking about, superb technique:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yep that is it, love how he struck it with his left aswell.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So that 30 million player is Cavani. We're sure to get him. :wenger

February 01, 2013

Wenger: Cavani was a back-up for Theo but since Theo has signed, we don't need any additions on the front. We have a strong squad. :wenger


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Not all about goals as a winger, he has 4 assists which doesn't really help the case I'm trying to make but I remember seeing a Palace fan (can't remember if it was on here or another forum) that said he is pretty much involved in every single one of their goals even if he doesn't have the stats to prove it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i fear for arsenal if they go head to head with city for Cavani.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

buy Cavani and Gotze. 

Spend dat money.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Doesn't Cavani have some ridiculous release fee of €63 million?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

SSN have reported that we've put in a £5 million bid for Danny Graham. He's a competetent goalscorer at this level and has good dribbling skills, so this would basically be the type of signing that I said I wanted at the start of this thread, minus the pace part. Holty is good mates with Graham (both from Carlisle) so I'm sure he has helped McNasty to tap him up. Would be very happy with this potential signing which would end up becoming our record outgoing fee


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So if Graham does go to Norwich then that would be great news for us and Norwich were the only team being linked with Hooper this January so it's now looking increasingly likely that Hooper will be staying with us till the summer unless there some panic buying come deadline day but even then we can play hardball and get an extra couple of million for him if indeed a club put's a bid in for him


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



BLACKANDRE said:


> SSN have reported that we've put in a £5 million bid for Danny Graham. He's a competetent goalscorer at this level and has good dribbling skills, so this would basically be the type of signing that I said I wanted at the start of this thread, minus the pace part. Holty is good mates with Graham (both from Carlisle) so I'm sure he has helped McNasty to tap him up. Would be very happy with this potential signing which would end up becoming our record outgoing fee


As have Sunderland according to the BBC.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah I know the mackems have put in a bid as well *Mozza*, but I'm banking on the Holt link and the fact that Graham is a massive Toon fan and hates Sunderland :side: . The only thing that I can see swinging it in Sunderland's favour is the idea that he might want to be closer to 'home'. I think that we can compete on the wages front.

I would rather have Graham than Hooper in all honesty *danny* because there's no guarantee that the latter will be able to cut it at Premier League (that's not Scottish) level, inb4 Champion's League exploits, etc. I do rate Hooper but we need to go with a safe and sensible option right now during a time where we are thin on the ground in regards to strikers, a situation that will be made worse if Cinnamon Jackson goes to Wolves.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Yeah I know the mackems have put in a bid as well *Mozza*, but I'm banking on the Holt link and the fact that Graham is a massive Toon fan and hates Sunderland :side: . The only thing that I can see swinging it in Sunderland's favour is the idea that he might want to be closer to 'home'. I think that we can compete on the wages front.


No worries *BLACKANDRE*, weren't sure if you'd hear of their interest or not. 

I like Graham, Holt and Graham have both proved they can get goals at this level so it'll be interesting to see them up top together.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Laudrup have someone up his sleeve to bring in? unless he has faith in what he has till next season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

They want big Kenwyne apparently.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

A good time to post this Danny Graham interview while it's relevant? I'm gonna say yes. 










Why aren't we bidding for him again? Oh yeah, because he's over 26 and not french. He could still sign for Sunderland, since a lot of their players live in Newcastle anyway.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> No worries *BLACKANDRE*, weren't sure if you'd hear of their interest or not.
> 
> I like Graham, Holt and Graham have both proved they can get goals at this level so it'll be interesting to see them up top together.


I'm not sure that they will get that opportunity very often to be honest. Hughton prefers to go one up top with Wes playing in the hole (Que McCarthy gif) and rarely throws on a second striker in games, if he does then it tends to be in the 85th minute or later like most of his subs!

Replacing Graham with Jones would be a weird move in my estimation. Kenwyne is stong and athletic (huge jump on him) but his goalscoring record is far from from incredible. Seems like a sideways step for Swansea at best.

That interview fills me with hope *Mags*.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sandro's season is over so now Holtby even more likely to join this window.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Bit of a random one, rumours going round that we're looking at Jeff Schlupp, left back from Leicester. Think the rumour was started by David Johnson on twitter, in the past he has been reliable, he was saying RVP was definitely signing, Welbeck signing a new contract, and the ravel morrison stuff, and seems to be mates with a few players


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> Bit of a random one, rumours going round that we're looking at Jeff Schlupp, left back from Leicester. Think the rumour was started by David Johnson on twitter, in the past he has been reliable, he was saying RVP was definitely signing, Welbeck signing a new contract, and the ravel morrison stuff, and seems to be mates with a few players


WTF :kenny plus i thought he was a winger.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> WTF :kenny plus i thought he was a winger.


used to be a winger, but has been playing at left back now, looking on the Leicester forums they seem to rate him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Don't want rather have fabio back and/or buy baines, plus Evra has been pretty good this season overall.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Hands off! :scalabrine


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Jeff Schlupp* actually started out as a striker and even scored a few at Brentford on loan. Good player but he's still very raw.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

seems that David Johnson guy was right again

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...p-trial-but-lose-darren-fletcher-8456579.html


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Can we buy a new United fan seeing as Blue/Ace Ventura is a fake cum-loving incestual paedophile?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Your getting 10 shipped in from India next week. No need to worry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Those fans better be the kind who want fergie sacked, or else


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'd rather have fans that want him sacked than those who'd cum all over his face. I'd be like Wild Things, only it'd just be Blue and Fergie, with red wine and semen in place of champagne.

Imagine it. Go on, get that into your minds.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Vader13 said:


> *I'd rather have fans that want him sacked than those who'd cum all over his face*. I'd be like Wild Things, only it'd just be Blue and Fergie, with red wine and semen in place of champagne.
> 
> Imagine it. Go on, get that into your minds.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Fucking hell, Vade'. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Vader13 said:


> I'd rather have fans that want him sacked than those who'd cum all over his face. I'd be like Wild Things, only it'd just be Blue and Fergie, with red wine and semen in place of champagne.
> 
> Imagine it. Go on, get that into your minds.


Probably the best post you've made on here in a long time :fergie


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










And wtf did blue do to piss off vader :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> And wtf did blue do to piss off vader :lol


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/656642-my-first-rant.html


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Liam Craig from St.Johnstone signs a Pre-Contract with Hibs. Happy with that . Good Player


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah I recommend that everyone reads that rant, it's hilarious but creepy as fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Ether said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/656642-my-first-rant.html













I'm suprised blue turned up in that thread, i now see the relevance in vader's post.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Well this thread has a slight turn, we've managed to go from football transfers to some creep spunking on pictures... so yeah this is happening, the January transfer thread has turned into Rants 2.0


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

^ 

Who's that?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Only the hottest serb footie commodity this side of Jovanovic, it's Lazar Markovic.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Is he the one that looks like a French lesbian?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Vader13 said:


> Is he the one that looks like a French lesbian?


Amelie Mauresmo?




So have we signed this kid?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

goal.com say Frank Lampard has agreed to sign for the LA Galaxy.

Must be true then


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What do JOAL.COM say though?

re:Graham, would welcome him. Not arsed about what he's said to some newcastle fanzine. Provided he's commited whenever he puts on the shirt that's all that matters. Lee Clark and Don Hutchinson both supported the mags and always gave their all. Even Chopra left on a sour note but he scored some important goals for us. Some of our fans on twitter calling him for being a mag is a bit odd. Especially since Bob Stokoe was one too. We need a striker and he's a goalscorer. Not sure if he wants to sit on the bench but if he comes I'll be happy. Besides if some sunderland fanzine asked a sunderland fan who they'd support if we didn't exist I doubt he'd say newcastle. Probably hartlepool or something.

He needs a good smile to join though :ndiaye :mangane


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.redcafe.net/12838005-post8468.html

Suposed too be a good source.



> Soooo David Johnson, the man who is friends with a few of the United lads and said we were signing RvP and Welbeck agreed to his new contract is saying we are signing someone.
> 
> He won't say the name yet, but says it isn't Zaha, Butland, Ince, Redmond and his team play in blue.
> 
> Could be a wind up, but he's been pretty straight up in the past.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Who's this Walcott that Arsenal are after? Would be great if they could get his signature. What a signing he'd be! Oh wait....No, He already plays for you yet Wenger gives off like he's a new face just to deflect away from his awful transfer policy:fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> http://www.redcafe.net/12838005-post8468.html
> 
> Suposed too be a good source.


jeff schlupp, it was posted a page ago


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Mainboy said:


> Liam Craig from St.Johnstone signs a Pre-Contract with Hibs. Happy with that . Good Player


Great.. Another of our better players leaving us.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Is Walcott on £100k a week. Theo Walcott?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Shepard said:


> What do JOAL.COM say though?


They will be an EXCLUSIVE JOAL.COM story tonight at 9pm. Stay tuned.

:ndiaye :mangane


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

THEY will be?

classic joal.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> jeff schlupp, it was posted a page ago


I read that...Never put 2 + 2 together tho...Ooops.

Thanks Kiz..I mean Snrub..I mean 93.20:ex:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

#mcfc are preparing a bid to sign the jewel of PSG's academy Hervin Ongenda (17, FW) and will invite his family over soon. [Mercato365]

gonna get him with more mon... oh.

uh we'll be really nice? idk how we'll get him. immensely talented from what i've read though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

get rid of Joe Cole, sign Sneijder :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> THEY will be?
> 
> classic joal.


:kobe2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

here is my question

does sunderland intentionally sign happy black men, or are they just really happy they signed for sunderland?

:mangane :ndiaye


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

man, screw these forums


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Walcott signing a new Arsenal deal...hopefully he turns into an Arsenal legend and balls 30 at some point...so we can sell him to United for £20 mil, yay!*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Manchester United striker Federico Macheda is in talks with Stuttgart, also interest from Siena


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> get rid of Joe Cole, sign Sneijder :brodgers


Last I read his wage demand is to high?

Fuck, if you can pay Joey Cole 100k a week, Steggsy 180k a week and 23CarraTwat around the 100k p/w mark then you can surely afford to Sneijder a crazy wage.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Remy to QPR? Why does everyone keep going to QPR?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Money.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Fabrizio Romano ‏@FabRomano21
> According do Sky Italy, Liverpool has made a bid for Philippe Coutinho (Inter): 8 millions, but Inter refused. Nothing about Sneijder.


A. Coutinho is a smokescreen for Sneijder
B. Sneijder was a smokescreen for Coutinho
C. Neither of the above


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Both a smokescreen for some english lad playing for sunderland or villa.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Screw Sneijder I'd much rather have Coutinho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> In a ground breaking exclusive, we can report that joal.com sources have tonight told us that THE RIGHT ONE will be travelling to West London on Sunday to hold further talks with Roman Abramovich about the managerial post at Stamford Bridge. We understand that THE RIGHT ONE and Abramovich have already had preliminary talks which reportedly went very well.
> 
> If a deal is done, THE RIGHT ONE will take over in June, allowing Rafa Benitez to see out the remainder of the season. This will be a blow to Benitez, who thought after Pep Guardiola was announced as the new Bayern caoch for the 2013-14 season, that he would have been in a big chance of keeping the Chelsea job in a permanent basis.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:lol :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Working with Eva? Im in :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

@ THE RIGHT ONE

So, the sack's going to come after the first defeat in a friendly, or a draw in the Prem?




Cookie Monster said:


> Is Walcott on £100k a week. Theo Walcott?


90k, with 3 million signing fee. He's having a laugh. We will have one when some retarded team comes for him with big money.




just1988 said:


> *Walcott signing a new Arsenal deal...hopefully he turns into an Arsenal legend and balls 30 at some point...so we can sell him to United for £20 mil, yay!*


Ahem, no Arsenal legend has ever been sold to United. :talk




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Remy to QPR? Why does everyone keep going to QPR?


QPR--Champions of... Wait!

I think they've spent more than Arsenal in the past three windows.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Everyone has spent more than Arsenal :troll


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Screw Sneijder I'd much rather have Coutinho.


You shouldn't.

Some of the current transfer rumours seem so lazy. Got to wonder how much some of the sport journalists get paid for their jobs, comes across as 1 in every 100 has a proper source, and good connections.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

imo there's more upside in the future to coutinho than sneijder. anyone who has had the injury and attitude problems of sneijder, and living off 2010 still, and then values themselves at 240k a week after tax, is not worth it at all.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If they got him into a contract where hes getting paid much more per game than per week, it'll be a worthwhile deal. You've seen his peak, if he can even get near to 80% of that, he'll still be a very inspired signing. I don't exactly follow Inter, but doesn't Coutinho also have his fair shares of injury problems?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I think Arsenal should try to get a loan deal on some of the Barca youth players. Someone like Sergi Roberto could slot in at any attacking position and could allow Wenger to rest the likes of Wilshire and Cazorla in smaller matches.

I don't have a problem with Arsenal's squad per se.

GK: Szczesny is alright for the time being.
FB: Sagna and Gibbs need to be mainstays, but Jenkinson and Santos can cover for them in smaller games.
CB: Per, Kos and Verm is a good trio to rotate, but Kos and Verm don't seem to be able to work well together without Per.
M: Midfield is abundant with Arteta, Diaby, Wilshire, Cazorla, Rosicky, Chaimberlain and Arshavin. Rosicky and Arshavin need to be featured more prominently. Of this lot, I can see Arteta being the constant in front of the defence and the attacking midfield being rotated.
We don't really have wings.
F: Walcott, Podolski, Giroud. Podolski is clearly the best of the lot. Walcott is good when he wants to be and Giroud is capable of playing against weaker opposition.

Squad is not bad at all tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

apparently newcastle have had a fee accepted for montpellier cb mapou yanga-mbiwa.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Wow Newcastle have agreed a deal for Yanga M'Biwa, huge fan of him he's a brilliant cb, versatile too - great signing for Newcastle.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal target. They probably got him on the cheap too.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Apparently QPR are interested in M'Biwa as well though, if Newcastle ended up losing out to QPR again that'd be pretty hilarious tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

only the fee has been agreed. we've been interested in him for a while too. <7 mil is a bargain for a young, league winning cb. get it done bobby.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

7 mil? would take him for that price for sure. Hopefully we loan out Coates so he can get some games under his belt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

wasnt M'Biwa the player who came out and said he dreamed of playing for United

yeah just found it



> 'My dream is to play wearing the shirt (of United) at Old Trafford,' he told France Football. My favourite club, without a doubt, is United.'
> 
> 
> 'In my dreams, I am sliding on my knees towards the corner at the stadium. I am scoring a decisive goal from a corner, a header. That would be alright!'


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> wasnt M'Biwa the player who came out and said he dreamed of playing for United
> 
> yeah just found it


Maybe he meant Newcastle United. :kobe


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal target.





Srdjan99 said:


> Apparently QPR are interested in M'Biwa as well though, if Newcastle ended up losing out to QPR again that'd be pretty hilarious tbh.





93.20 said:


> we've been interested in him for a while too. <7 mil is a bargain for a young, league winning cb. get it done bobby.





Rush said:


> 7 mil? would take him for that price for sure.





united_07 said:


> wasnt M'Biwa the player who came out and said he dreamed of playing for United


Mass reply of "fuck off" too everyone above. We need him a lot more than you lot thank you very much.

Not that I think he'll sign. We're a shambles.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Mbiwa going to Newcastle for £6.7m. I cannot believe that we haven't gone in for him. We need to strengthen our defense and he is a very good player and great on the ball. I don't understand why Wenger acts like a peasant in the transfer market when we have £70m plus funds available.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sneijder CONFIRMED!!!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

TRANSFER GOSSIP: Barca are lining up a bid for Liverpool's Pepe Reina after Victor Valdes said he wouldn't sign a new contract


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Obvious bullshit but if they did come in with a decent enough bid they could have him tbh. The guy isn't exactly a brilliant upgrade over Valdes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

came from la masia.

so obviously barca must want him. he's worse than valdes. they'll be gunning hard for a young spaniard to replace valdes. or maybe even courtois.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I doubt Rodgers would want to let Reina leave when he has recently commented that this squad is the quietest he has ever managed, Reina is one of those larger than life characters so he is needed in that regard. From a football point of view though, Reina made his first world class save in like 18 months against Man United last weekend, hopefully that's a sign of a return to form but I would not be as upset to see him go now as I would have been two years ago.

What really worries me are these rumours that Pep might want to bring Suarez to Bayern ep


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Tbf, I can't see Courtois playing at Chelsea. I am very impressed with the kid and think he has all the tools to be a great goalkeeper, but who wants to be out on loan for a good 4 more years? He's going to get tired of it, cause Cech is not going to be dropped, sold or released anytime soon.

We should consider a good offer from a European team should one be received.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Pep Guardiola has made Luis Suárez his top transfer target when he takes over as Bayern Munich manager in the summer. (Source: TEAMtalk)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Suarez fits the Pep bill of player, so they could be some truth in that.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

It would be hard for him to dive in Bundesliga


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Barca can take Reina and Chelsea can give us Courtois. 

also Bayern can fuck right off going for Suarez


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I would see Neuer going to Barca, really


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> Barca can take Reina and Chelsea can give us Courtois.
> 
> also Bayern can fuck right off going for Suarez


You will take Turnbull and be happy!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> Barca can take Reina and Chelsea can give us Courtois.
> 
> also Bayern can fuck right off going for Suarez


This plz



Joel said:


> You will take Turnbull and be happy!


Well the last guy we bought from Chelsea seems to be doing ok 










bama


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> This plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got BIG BAD BA for cheaper, so :durant3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

No thanks. Jones would be a far better option than Turnbull 8*D

Haven't really seen Butland play but is he any good? Or just the usual media hype that comes for any player thats English?

has Ba got 3 in 3 games?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Brad Jones has earned my full trust to do the job :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> No thanks. Jones would be a far better option than Turnbull 8*D
> 
> Haven't really seen Butland play but is he any good? Or just the usual media hype that comes for any player thats English?
> 
> has Ba got 3 in 3 games?


How about if I merge Turnbull and Hilario into one and then present Liverpool with TURNLARIO!

You take him, yes? Good.

BIG BAD BA has 3 in 4. STURRIDGE, can have that small victory for now. I reckon BIG BAD BA is on the bench today though. I can smell the shit in the air and that means #9 must be starting.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Butland played brilliantly in the Olympics, but I'm not too sure how well he is doing right now..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Simon Clancy ‏@SiClancy
> 'I'd love nothing better than to see Sneijder in a Liverpool shirt' says Steven Gerrard.


:jordan3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

^ It's not like he was going to say, "no I don't want a world class player like Sneijder here".



Joel said:


> How about if I merge Turnbull and Hilario into one and then present Liverpool with TURNLARIO!
> 
> You take him, yes? Good.
> 
> BIG BAD BA has 3 in 4. STURRIDGE, can have that small victory for now. *I reckon BIG BAD BA is on the bench today though. I can smell the shit in the air and that means #9 must be starting.*


#9 starts. I really am THE RIGHT ONE. Wow.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I like Brad Jones, partly because he's Australian, partly because he's been through a lot with his son dying and partly because he looks like he's giving it his all everytime he plays as opposed to Reina who's just got fatter and lazier over the years.



Joel said:


> How about if I merge Turnbull and Hilario into one and then present Liverpool with TURNLARIO!
> 
> You take him, yes? Good.
> 
> BIG BAD BA has 3 in 4. STURRIDGE, can have that small victory for now. I reckon BIG BAD BA is on the bench today though. I can smell the shit in the air and that means #9 must be starting.


didn't know Ba had got 3  Sturridge could better him even more if he plays in our FA Cup tie :argh:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> ^ It's not like he was going to say, "no I don't want a world class player like Sneijder here".
> 
> 
> 
> #9 starts. I really am THE RIGHT ONE. Wow.


So BIG BAD BA. Can't even get in ahead of Torres?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> ^ It's not like he was going to say, "no I don't want a world class player like Sneijder here".


True :downing i'm still gonna remain hopeful though :terry1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

here's one to tease all utd fans.

penaldo apparently benched tonight for arguing with mou. apparently.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...gentina-when-Manchester-City-contract-expires

:Tevez


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

at least that's 18 months away and not during another title race. hopefully.

always expected, we've gotten tremendous value out of him for 20 mil. hopefully he can have a hand in a few more trophies before he leaves.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> at least that's 18 months away and not during another title race. hopefully.
> 
> always expected, we've gotten tremendous value out of him for 20 mil. hopefully he can have a hand in a few more trophies before he leaves.


except he didnt cost 20m


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

my mistake, 25.

we've gotten great service from him for 25 mil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

come on servers. lift your game


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsene says they're not close to signing anyone. 

Yep.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein
> Holtby update. He played brilliantly on Friday and everyone at Schalke expects him to leave this month


Would love this to be true, hopefully we can get him in before the Leeds game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsene says they're not close to signing anyone.
> 
> Yep.


You've just signed Walcott. Do you really need anyone else? :wenger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



DwayneAustin said:


> > Simon Clancy ‏@SiClancy
> > 'I'd love nothing better than to see Sneijder in a Liverpool shirt' says Steven Gerrard.
> 
> 
> :jordan3



Sneijder agrees personal terms with Galatasaray 8*D


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Would have rather had Coutinho than Sneijder. If he wasn't willing to accept a pay cut to *only* 110,000 a week than he isn't the sort of guy we should be signing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> Sneijder agrees personal terms with Galatasaray 8*D


Who needs Sneijder when we've got a rejuvenated :hendo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

rumour floating around twitter (yeah, great source) is that we're getting Coutinho for 8 mil. Would :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

would :mark: so much. much prefer him to sneijder right now.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Inter has played him 5 times this season (according to wiki lolol), and 6 in Europe. So unless I'm missing something still, nowhere near a better option than Sneijder.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sneijder wouldn't take a paycut to come and play. Coutinho is young and would probably flourish at Liverpool. I wanted Sneijder but he wasn't exactly played either. :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> INTER Milan midfielder Philippe Coutinho is set to become Liverpool FC’s second signing of the January transfer window.
> The Reds’ initial bid of 6million euros (£5million) was rejected by the Italian club but they are ready to increase that offer to push the deal through.
> Cash-strapped Inter are willing to sell the 20-year-old Brazil international, who has indicated he’s keen on a move to Anfield.
> Read more: Liverpool Echo http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...anuary-signing-100252-32642667/#ixzz2IbVaROxM


The Echo sound so confident. :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

M'Vila to Rubin apparently.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I think we may pinch Coutinho as we did Ramirez. MP had him on loan at Espanyol and we have been linked with him. Cortese will pull out that cheque book of his I predict.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah Imma wait and see with Countihno. Until SS start reporting it imma take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Coutinhio, Sterling, Sturridge, Suarez

:mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



R.Scorpio said:


> I think we may pinch Coutinho as we did Ramirez. MP had him on loan at Espanyol and we have been linked with him. Cortese will pull out that cheque book of his I predict.


tbh i still have no idea why Ramirez went to Southampton.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Believe Bologna needed the cash 'desperately', and Southampton were the only club who bidded.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ramirez is on a hefty wage as well.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cortese has "ambition". European football in a couple of years he thinks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

venky's thought the same too


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Apparently :fergie hasnt gone on the trip to Qatar because of a 'charity commitment', :hmm:, hopefully that means he is concluding the deal for Zaha


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

According to the Dailylol Mail, Wenger is considering a bid for Victor Wanyama and Yoann Gourcoff, While according to STV and The Burnely Express we are keeping an eye on Charlie Austin as a possible replacement for Gary Hooper for when he leaves


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yoann Gourcuff in 2013?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What's Gourcuff like these days? I remember seeing him at Bordeauxand he was amazing, his goal vs PSG is still one of my favouritegoals I've ever seen. I know he dropped off quite a bit when he went to Lyon, but how bad was it?

At least he has a champions league winner's medal, which is more than can be said for anyone at arsenal iirc.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Liverpool are continuing talks with Inter Milan over Philippe Coutinho.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I had checked a Lyon forum through google translate as I saw Gourcuff mentioned. From what I could understand through the terrible translations, most of them wanted him gone, and didn't think he'd be sold, so they were talking about his contract expiring. I don't think hes played this season?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Think he's been having troubles with injuries and add on his £80,000 a week wage then I'm not surprised they want him gone

EDIT: According to Russian Paper "Izvestia" CSKA Moscow have made a loan offer for Marko Marin


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> Apparently :fergie hasnt gone on the trip to Qatar because of a 'charity commitment', :hmm:, hopefully that means he is concluding the deal for Zaha


It really is a charity commitment if we give Palace £15m.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Our bench is already kinda shit, so don't want Marin to leave. Even though I don't realy rate him.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'll admit he's been poor for Chelsea but I think we should give him more of a chance. He was injured for a long time and is settling into a new league. Similar issues with his size as I expected there to be with Oscar, though Oscar has dealt with them better. I still have faith that Marin will be a good player when we need him to be.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Zaha?

Yeah cos thats just what we need, an unproven wide player from Palace.

We need one signing, for one position, and Fervid cant see it, but every fucker else in the whole world can.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Coutinho news picking up.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Our bench is already kinda shit, so don't want Marin to leave. Even though I don't realy rate him.





Joel said:


> Our bench is already kinda shit, so don't want Marin to leave. Even though I don't realy rate him.


A Joel double post? :mark:

The Right One.

From the little I've seen of him, I can't really say anything. I think he'll improve though but will be hard for him to get game time in the current situation the team is.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Apparently Mbiwa didn't show up for his medical at Newcastle. Newcastle blaming the weather but the media is trying to suggest that another club pulled a QPR on them.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-club-for-medical-as-fans-fears-increase.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

arsenal?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Really is becoming a season to forget for Newcastle.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao man they can't catch a break


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Would love him at Arsenal alongside Verm instead of Super speedster Merte and Liability Koscielny.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'm sure if Arsenal were interested he'd have Giroud in his ear. Would laugh if Newcastle got another player snatched off them. Its just karma for selling us Carroll for 35 mil :side:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> I'm sure if Arsenal were interested he'd have Giroud in his ear. Would laugh if Newcastle got another player snatched off them. Its just karma for selling us Carroll for 35 mil :side:


What goes around comes around :


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

There were rumours of Belhanda leaving as well, Montpellier will be fucked if he leaves, that would be all three of their best players gone from last year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah, their owner/president said Belhanda could go and that Mbiwa was an ass. Belhanda hasn't been that good this season but he'd be worth chucking 10 mil or so on.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



God™;12936961 said:


> Apparently Mbiwa didn't show up for his medical at Newcastle. Newcastle blaming the weather but the media is trying to suggest that another club pulled a QPR on them.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-club-for-medical-as-fans-fears-increase.html


:lmao That's the most shit stirring article I've ever seen. And complete guess work. Don't worry:

According to @beinsport Yanga Mbiwa is currently having his medical with Newcastle.

GFNFrance ‏@GFN_France
Moussa Sissoko has agreed to sign for Newcastle. Looking into whether now or in June. 

Nancy confirm deal with #NUFC for Massadio Haidara. 

Don't laugh too soon guys :flip But Sissoko better not be a pre contract, we need him now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

French United 8*D

still battling relegation.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

it's okay mags

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
Montpellier defender Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa having a medical at Newcastle #ssn


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> edit: fucking servers


:terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-25355850.html

mario's house apparently.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Frenchcastle Utd :troll


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Latest on the Gary Hooper Saga

Hooper last night rejected a new contract offer from Celtic
Rumours are now that Norwich have considering offering Cash + Holt in exchange for Hooper (Source: talkSport)
Tottenham have now joined the race to sign Gary (Source: The Mirror & talkSport)


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Fucking Double Post


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Macheda's going on loan to some second division team. I remember thinking he had a chance of making it at United.

:StephenA


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> French United 8*D





Renegade™ said:


> Frenchcastle Utd :troll


Nouveau Château FC. Oui club.

We need to sign everyone from the same league, how else will we get 100 Chemistry? 

Oh and, Sky sources: Newcastle agree fee with Bordeaux for striker Yoan Gouffran. He's due on Tyneside to discuss personal terms. :cheer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Inb4 Newcastle's French players all eventually fall out with each other. French gonna French :evra


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

And then we surrender in the relegation battle :jordan


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

can we have cabaye when you get relegated?


----------



## II-Rivers-II (Nov 6, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Any update on the whole Arsenal and Cavani situation?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

non existent


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The Napoli President said that Cavani is not for sale and there's been no speculation since then


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



II-Rivers-II said:


> Any update on the whole Arsenal and Cavani situation?


An update or the real story? Choose one and I'll present you the details in black and white.

:evra

Edit: How dare Kiz and Danny. How DARE the pair of you for being faster than me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> An update or the real story? Choose one and I'll present you the details in black and white.
> 
> :evra
> 
> Edit: How dare Kiz and Danny. How DARE the pair of you for being faster than me.


THE SLOW ONE


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

lulz at Newcastle going French.

Didn't expect that.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Reported Arsenal target Adam Szalai has cooled speculation linking him with a move this month by saying he expects to stay at Mainz.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sneijder actually went to Galatasaray . Have fun being irrelevant Wesley.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He'll be the opposite of irrelevant. He'll be viewed as a God in Turkey. Probably the best player to ever play in the country. Hes allegedly already sold 2million euros worth of shirts.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Apparently AVB will be watching Celtic today after we have been linked with Gary Hooper. There were rumours of Defoe having an MRI after the United game so the rumours could add up.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I remember that Sneijder said that he wants to be for Galtasaray as important as Hagi, who played for the Turks between 1997-2001, if my memory serves me right. He was a tremendous player and he is treated in Turkey like a God, I don't think that Wesley can touch his legacy from there


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Desecrated said:


> He'll be the opposite of irrelevant. He'll be viewed as a God in Turkey. *Probably the best player to ever play in the country.* Hes allegedly already sold 2million euros worth of shirts.











Still miss him


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So potentially...

Krul 

Debuchy - Mbiwa - Santon - Haidara

Ben Arfa - Sissoko - Cabaye - Guitterez

Gouffran - Cisse

With Marvuex & Oberton on the bench. Newcastle hoping to get relegated to Ligue 1 or something?

Also kinda crazy considering what padrew said 6 years back 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/4792270.stm


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Desecrated said:


> He'll be the opposite of irrelevant. He'll be viewed as a God in Turkey. Probably the best player to ever play in the country. Hes allegedly already sold 2million euros worth of shirts.


So he will be the Samuel Eto of the Turkish league. What an achievement.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Srdjan99 said:


> I remember that Sneijder said that he wants to be for Galtasaray as important as Hagi, who played for the Turks between 1997-2001, if my memory serves me right. He was a tremendous player and he is treated in Turkey like a God, I don't think that Wesley can touch his legacy from there


All depends on what he can bring. Having never seen Hagi play, I can't bring full judgement. But I don't think Sneijder can touch the legacy of a player with great success (according to wiki lolol) as a player & head coach, unless he was to bring the Champions League to them. Highly unlikely.

Either way, the point still stands. On pure talent and accomplishments prior the move, Sneijder stands head & shoulders above any player heading to Turkey.


As for Kuyt, great servant to any club. But his technique says hi. Workhorse though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



BANKSY said:


> So he will be the Samuel Eto of the Turkish league. What an achievement.


Galatasaray fans love having an 'idol' figure playing in the number 10 role. There's the feeling that he could become the new Hagi at Galatasaray, in which case he very much be seen as a god. So that, and the huge amount of money they're paying him, from his point of view it is potentially a great move.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-25355850.html
> 
> mario's house apparently.


Looks different to the one that was on the news when he set fireworks off in his home.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently AVB will be watching Celtic today after we have been linked with Gary Hooper. There were rumours of Defoe having an MRI after the United game so the rumours could add up.


apparently :fergie is there as well, could be watching Wanyama


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently AVB will be watching Celtic today after we have been linked with Gary Hooper. There were rumours of Defoe having an MRI after the United game so the rumours could add up.


Hooper to Spurs? He's only 5th top scorer in the supposedly awful SPL, you'd be better going for "the thumb" Leigh Griffiths.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Desecrated said:


> He'll be the opposite of irrelevant. He'll be viewed as a God in Turkey. *Probably the best player to ever play in the country*. Hes allegedly already sold 2million euros worth of shirts.


There are plenty of quality players who've played in Turkey. Hagi, Ortega, Ribery, Jardel, De boer and of course: Kenny Miller.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Does Milan Baros still play in the Turkish League? 

Clash of the titans appeal right there.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



SJFC said:


> Hooper to Spurs? He's only 5th top scorer in the supposedly awful SPL, you'd be better going for "*the thumb*" Leigh Griffiths.


Don't you mean "The Racist" Leigh Griffiths :suarez1


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



BANKSY said:


> Does Milan Baros still play in the Turkish League?
> 
> Clash of the titans appeal right there.


Yeah, he's still at Galatasaray, but i'm pretty sure he's their 4th striker.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



I Curry I said:


> There are plenty of quality players who've played in Turkey. Hagi, Ortega, Ribery, Jardel, De boer and of course: Kenny Miller.


You'd have a point if they were better than Sneijder. Jardel, Ribery and Ortega aren't at least. As said prior, haven't seen Hagi.


Nothing bad with being a 'Eto'o' of a league. The two leagues & club cultures are drastically difference though. In Russia, I don't think there is much commercialisation of the game yet. Let alone with a very solid fanbase for Anji. So basically Eto'o is playing for cash. Whereas its the opposite for Galatasaray. Their fans live and breath the club, Sneijder will be revered. Throw in hes a handsome chap, very marketable and a world class playmaker on a good day.


The Fergie at Celtic Park is a bit weird. Isn't he in Qatar with the rest of United?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He still isn't playing in a top 5 league in the world and for a player of his ability its a damn shame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Maybe he's just in it for the money now and there is nothing wrong with that. He's won nearly everything important in club football, so maybe now he's just looking at this as a job.

Would have liked to see him in the Premier League, but hey ho.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sneijder had like one good year in his career. He just so happened to win (almost) EVERYTHING in that one year

but he isnt even the best midfielder at his new club


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Just took a look at a crystal palace forum to see what they think of Zaha. a few of them actually think they could get nani or anderson on loan as part of the deal :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently AVB will be watching Celtic today after we have been linked with Gary Hooper. There were rumours of Defoe having an MRI after the United game so the rumours could add up.


I hope you sign him instead of us. I don't want him if the price is £7-8 million, that's a massive risk for a club like us to take on a player that's unproven at premier league level.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Redead said:


> Sneijder had like one good year in his career. He just so happened to win (almost) EVERYTHING in that one year
> 
> but he isnt even the best midfielder at his new club


ok

because who is? Or got them confused with Fenerbahce/Meireles?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










THE LEGEND KILLER. Will be beating down Premier League strikers in no time with his finisher, The MYM.

Top player, still not quite sure how we've got him to be honest.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He wants in on this


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


>


"I have experienced a lot of positive things so far in my career and one of those is joining this Club."

Poor guy :lol


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



haribo said:


> "I have experienced a lot of positive things so far in my career and one of those is joining this Club."
> 
> Poor guy :lol


From now on im reffering too him as "The Ledgend Killer" since he's clearly stolen Randy Orton top rope ring pose and the fact i can pronounce Ledgen Killer much easyier then his name :Cisse


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


>


That smile would be bigger if he joined Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Naturally :ndiaye


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

is this window going to see a record number of relegation clauses?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Galatasaray have Melo, Inan and Sneijder now for midfield? Fuck that's impressive.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

All the best to Pepe if he moves on to Barcelona. One my all time favorites.

Things have certainly changed from when I was angry that he kept Dudek out of the first team in 2005/06.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Good to se Cole staying in Chelsea


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> The 23-year-old France international has agreed a five-and-a-half-year deal at St James' Park.
> And Bordeaux forward Yoan Gouffran has revealed he is also set to join the Magpies on Wednesday.
> He wrote on Twitter: (external) "Tomorrow I will be a new player of Newcastle and I am proud. Thanks to everyone."


They're just taking the piss now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Riquelme might be coming in if Aimar leaves.

:hmm: I don't know... Meh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> I have to brush up on my french, this is getting ridiculous lol


Amoebi on twitter


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

bit of a strange one again, Portuguese media are saying we've nearly agreed a deal for Ezequiel Garay to move in the summer for around £15m, tbh i've never seen him play


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

lol, apparently Beckham's son is having a trial with Chelsea's U14s team.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Redead said:


> Amoebi on twitter


How about he brushes up on his football first the useless sod. 

Look at the fees we're paying for these players, then people wonder why we shop in France. Currently trying to get Sissoko for a small fee, his club have backed themselves into a corner saying that he won't play for the rest of the season. Man, I would hate Toulouse out on this guy :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> bit of a strange one again, Portuguese media are saying we've nearly agreed a deal for Ezequiel Garay to move in the summer for around £15m, tbh i've never seen him play


Good defender imo not sure how it will play out in terms of jones/smallings growth into a first teamer and taking over vidic/rio but i suppose you need some experience at the back and garay is 26 so it's a good age but he is not the quickest i wouldn't mind him tbh aslong as it would not hold us back on paying some decent money for a CM next season.

A CB (garay), left back depending on fabio, cm and zaha from now till the end of the summer window and i'd be pretty happy.

Also a keeper? :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> How about he brushes up on his football first the useless sod.
> 
> Look at the fees we're paying for these players, then people wonder why we shop in France. Currently trying to get Sissoko for a small fee, his club have backed themselves into a corner saying that he won't play for the rest of the season. Man, I would hate Toulouse out on this guy :side:


you're also in 16th spot. 

Sissoko is going to get benched for the rest of the season.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> bit of a strange one again, Portuguese media are saying we've nearly agreed a deal for Ezequiel Garay to move in the summer for around £15m, tbh i've never seen him play





> Benfica have warned Manchester United to up their bid for defender Ezequiel Garay.
> 
> The Daily Star says United are thought to have offered an initial £12.5m bid for the centre-back, who they view as an ideal replacement for Rio Ferdinand.
> 
> ...


I certainly hope not. Luisão is getting old, and if we lose Garay, our defense will be severely damaged. Never been the same _(although it's improving again)_ since Chelsea took David Luiz from us.
And Garay has been a life saver quite a few times here, definitely a great CB in my opinion.

Unless it would be a trade with Evans or Jones _(and maybe a couple more million £'s)_, I'm a fan of both. :agree:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



LuN™;12975881 said:


> I certainly hope not. Luisão is getting old, and if we lose Garay, our defense will be severely damaged. Never been the same _(although it's improving again)_ since Chelsea took David Luiz form us.
> And Garay has been a life saver quite a few times here, definitely a great CB in my opinion.
> 
> Unless it would be a trade with Evans/Jones, I'm a fan of both. :agree:



How do you rate Gaitan? i know united were supposedly linked to him last season.

Also hands off Evans. :fergie


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Gaitan was absolutely class last season, much better than Di Maria in my view; better dribbling, better technique, WAY better shooting, etc; I can see why you really wanted him last year.

Although this season he has been kind of a ghost, even the commentators have acknowledged that. He's starting to 'get back to it' again thankfully.
Definitely has potential to be top class. Same goes to Salvio, still :mark:ing at the fact we got him for 5 years.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Kinda shame we never went for gaitain (if the rumours were true) especially with the way nani and valencia have played, sadly fergie probably should have got shot of nani and added some freshness with gaitan.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Gaitan was a strange one, at one point it seemed he was definitely joining


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Wouldn't mind trading him for Nani at all, our team needs some own-country players in the starting 11 dammit. 

And yeah I believe the rumors were true since he kind of wanted to jump ship, and when Benfica said no, he had a little tantrum and started playing shit.
Might be a coincidence, but still. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I think Benfica were playing real hardball with the price and probably why the rumours/intrest moved onto hazard/lucas moura


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Yeah, even I will admit we push the prices a little too far sometimes, but hey, it works most of the times.

I really think we should stop selling our top players though, or else our team will never be Champions League Final material. Was reaching that standard when we still had Ramirez, Di Maria, and David Luiz... Ah, I miss that team.

But yeah for now, let's see where this Garay thing goes. If he is leaving, they better have a decent replacement in mind already.

Also, possibility of Aimar out, Riquelme in. What do you guys think if it happens? I know he's class, but that age doesn't look fancy...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Anyone know anything about Mexican winger Jurgen Damm? Daily Express saying he's having a trial at United.

20 years old and only started two matches for Estudiantes Tecos.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Anark said:


> Anyone know anything about Mexican winger Jurgen Damm? Daily Express saying he's having a trial at United.
> 
> 20 years old and only started two matches for Estudiantes Tecos.


We really do give out some strange trials and go through with some even stranger transfers (THE BEBE)

As for the question i have no clue who the lad is.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I read the second part of that team as tacos for some reason :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

with a name like that surely he has some german in him


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Probably something related with agents. Wouldn't be the first time anyway.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If it doesn't rain, it pours:



> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson watched Celtic midfielder Victor Wanyama in action in last night's win over Dundee United. Celtic will not want to part with the 21-year-old before their Champions League last-16 tie against Juventus next month and will be seeking in the region of £10m should he be allowed to leave. - BBC website


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What happened to wanting strootman or one of the Benders :fergie :cashley


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Hooper going for for 7-8 million. Wanyama for 10 million, Incoming Champions League money... excuse me one minute lads


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I think Benfica were playing real hardball with the price and probably why the rumours/intrest moved onto *hazard/lucas moura*


And that turned out successful for you didn't it? ique2

11 points behind you and I have the nerve to laugh :terry1

Edit: Probably bollocks



> *United open to De Gea offers*
> 
> Manchester United are willing to let goalkeeper David de Gea leave the club this summer following his erratic form, ESPN understands.


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1309988/united-open-de-gea-offers?cc=5739


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sources close to Roma player Miralem Pjanic (22) confirm that Barcelona have contacted Roma, although no formal offer has been made. [md]


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> We really do give out some strange trials and go through with some even stranger transfers (THE BEBE)
> 
> As for the question i have no clue who the lad is.


William Prunier anyone?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Not sure if it has been talked about already:


> *MANCHESTER UNITED and Arsenal are making checks on QPR’s Brazilian keeper Julio Cesar.*
> 
> Both clubs have serious goalkeeping issues and are on the lookout for an experienced No 1.
> 
> ...



Good thing, he's such a waste in QPR. One of the best keepers today in my opinion.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Argentine outfit San Lorenzo have announced that they will not be signing Newcastle United captain Fabricio Coloccini.

San Lorenzo announced on their official Twitter feed: "Finally, after long negotiations, we announce that Fabricio Coloccini will not join the squad of San Lorenzo

"It was not possible to release the Newcastle player for this month and therefore the club will look for another alternative to strengthen the defence." http://www1.skysports.com/football/...e-they-will-not-be-signing-Fabricio-Coloccini

I loved their negotiating logic. "Right, We'll pay you £0 up front and then £0 for a very, very long time after that. Now if you could release your captain who's just signed a long team deal that would be excellent."

Colo and Yanga-Mbiwa as a partnership though. :faint:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Krul
Debuchy Yang-Mbiwa Coloccini Santon
Titoe Sissoko
Ben Arfa Cabaye Marveaux
Cisse​
Dat team :datass

Jonas, Anita, S. Taylor, Gouffran, R. Taylor and Haidara on the bench and your depth doesn't look so bad anymore.

You *must* get Sissoko this January as well as keeping Colo.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Probably bollocks
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1309988/united-open-de-gea-offers?cc=5739


I'd sell him. But only at a profit :redknapp


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sooo any Lucas Leiva or Gareth Barry to Chelsea rumours circulating yet??


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Krul
> Debuchy Yang-Mbiwa Coloccini Santon
> Titoe Sissoko
> Ben Arfa Cabaye Marveaux
> ...


:datass

Would have Big Vurn in front of Tiote, he's been 10x better this year. Sissoko is the key one, not many teams have a player like that since they're very rare. Just bulldoze through teams with pace and power :mark:

Stade Rennais confirm that Yann M'Vila joins Russian club Rubin Kazan. :arry


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Everytime I've seen Tiote in the past year, hes been dire. If Newcastle were to line up 4-2-3-1, wouldn't ben Arfa get that central role? With Gouffran out to the right. Or, could just go 4-3-1-2, ben Arfa in behind Cisse/Gouffran and a 3 line midfield of Cab/Anita/Siss. Would be mental. For Newcastle, means a lot of options now. Lots of versallity.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

A lot of palace fans on twitter are saying the Zaha deal is done, apparently from a very reliable source, £10m upfront and £5m on appearances, and he will stay there till the summer


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sissoko was good a few years ago but most Ligue 1 watchers would tell you that Capoue has been carrying him in midfield the past few years. But fair play to Newcastle if they can get him in on the cheap now and get him playing back to what he was capable of.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

inter apparently accept 10 mil bid for coutinho.

will laugh if liverpool miss out by a couple of mil again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Apparently, Braga refused a 23-million offer for this guy


Who the fuck would give 23mil for this hack? 

Oh, and it seems that :redknapp is in Porto for a couple of days to try and get Rolando.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> inter apparently accept 10 mil bid for coutinho.
> 
> will laugh if liverpool miss out by a couple of mil again.


Poor Punch. Has been really good this season but once Lallana comes back it's Punch's spot Coutinho would take. Unless of course this is just agents hype trying to make Liverpool pay more.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Who else is buying Coutinho?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Southampton.

Not too sure about him. Is he worth 10m?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Southampton. They have put a bid for him. If I'm not wrong, they are offering €11m for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

sky sports saying zaha to have a utd medical within the next 48 hours.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

goal now saying it's 17 mil, 5 and a half year contract for zaha. he'll be loaned back for the rest of the season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

thats a hefty fee :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> goal now saying it's 17 mil, 5 and a half year contract for zaha. he'll be loaned back for the rest of the season.


its not, £10m upfront, £5m based on appearances


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ahh that is what Goal are reporting but what is JOAL reporting?

17m fuck me surely either bullshit or it's installments with maybe 7-10 up front.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Cautious over the price but not the player. Nani, young and valencia better get the notepads out and take some notes on how to be exciting again.


My bad double post


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> its not, £10m upfront, £5m based on appearances


according to...?

ah wait bbc havent been on all day you're in the clear.



for now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> according to...?
> 
> ah wait bbc havent been on all day you're in the clear.
> 
> ...



dont know where goal got 17m from, everyone else is saying 15m, bbc, sky, all the papers


this guy was the first person to tweet it last night, he is a Palace Trust Board member

https://twitter.com/Clapham_Grand


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Is 2m really that much of a difference in football? i mean 15m for a championship player is a fucking lot.


Wanyama next please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

highest ever upfront fee for a championship player. nice bit of pressure

yes i stole it from that twitter page sue me.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is 2m really that much of a difference in football? i mean 15m for a championship player is a fucking lot.


well its really only 10m for now, the 5m is based on appearances, which could be after league games or england appearances, so might not be paying the rest for a couple of years


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> highest ever upfront fee for a championship player. nice bit of pressure
> 
> yes i stole it from that twitter page sue me.


:lol not to mention it's united signing him that's more added pressure but he seems like the cocky sort so maybe he'll thrive under it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

goal STICKING TO THEIR GUNS~!

Wayne Veysey ‏@wayneveysey
In answer to q's, Zaha fee is up to £17m cos (a) #AFC interest meant #MUFC had to keep increasing bids, (b) Utd think he can be outstanding

GOAL VS THE WORLD


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> highest ever upfront fee for a championship player. nice bit of pressure
> 
> yes i stole it from that twitter page sue me.


wasnt Darren Bent from Charlton to spurs more, that was £16.5m


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Bent has had quite a bit of money spent on him down the years hasn't he.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> wasnt Darren Bent from Charlton to spurs more, that was £16.5m


maybe the fee's 17 mil upfront then 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> highest ever upfront fee for a championship player. nice bit of pressure


In fairness, not only is he signing for United but he's also a promising England prospect. Kid was condemned the minute he showed great potential. Would be the same if he went to any top 6 English club, the media would declare him the new Walcott/Beckham/Rooney/Chamberlain and any promising display would be lauded and he's be thrust into the spotlight with the weight of a nation expecting everything to flourish immediately. 

He's got a good manager to oversee his development and progress and staying at Palace for the rest of the season is a smart move to keep him playing and progressing on a game by game basis, as well as cooling off the media hype until at least the summer and pre-season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Always nice to have a new prospect added to the squad. Hefty price but their money not mine. If he comes good then it'll be a great signing. If not then whatever as long as we don't waste too much time on a player who's going nowhere with the club. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The charlie morgan gif :lmao every fucking time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Zaha to United for 17 million? hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, what a gee up. United fans on twitter calling that a great deal are fucking kidding themselves :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Who gives a flying fuck about Zaha.

Llorente to Juventus :hb


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Great signing for Juve.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

They should make him play just the CL games, then he can play in the Serie A next season 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> Zaha to United for 17 million? hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, what a gee up. United fans on twitter calling that a great deal are fucking kidding themselves :lmao


its 15 and I hardly think a lliverpool fans is in a position to speak about good deals :downing :hendo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I know it's not my money and i could not give two fucks how much is spent but it's a poor deal imo price wise no championship player should cost that much and hendo/downing/young should have all cost under 10-15m but that isn't the way football works.

Chamberlain another arsenal payed 15m? for the lad and he is a great talent but ffs.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Everytime I see that Morgan gif he reminds me of a young Bellamy. Something inherently satisfying and cuntish about him that makes me laugh at his predicament. The almost orc like facial expression he's pulling at the same time is uncanny to how much it resembles prime Bellamy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> its 15 and I hardly think a lliverpool fans is in a position to speak about good deals :downing :hendo


The price i'm seeing bandied about is 17 mil and being a Liverpool fan makes me the perfect judge of a fucking shite price to pay for a player. You keep being a good little homer and justifying it though. There's a good lad











Also if HENDO can play how he did vs Norwich all the time then 16 mil for him was a steal :hendo3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> The price i'm seeing bandied about is 17 mil and being a Liverpool fan makes me the perfect judge of a fucking shite price to pay for a player. You keep being a good little homer and justifying it though. There's a good lad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only place that is saying 17m is goal. Hey we paid 12.5m for a winger who had only played half a season for Sporting and they didnt turn out too badly. Im not too bothered with the fee, i was expecting somewhere between 10-15m, certainly not the 20m price some people where saying. 20 year old, who has already earned an england cap, if both :fergie and :wenger were interested in him, its clear he has some potential.

and before anyone brings the great BEBE up, its obvious that was something dodgy with Jorge Mendes :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

zaha isn't anywhere near enaldo

it's impossible, he's english


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Only thing dodgy is that Bebe isn't a world beater by now the lad has bags of talent.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Only thing dodgy is that Bebe isn't a world beater by now the lad has bags of talent.


apparently Bebe is doing quite well on loan, the club have even sent their previous winger on loan to St Mirren as Bebe ousted him out of the team :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Bebe looked great in a pre season game this summer for us. Serious.*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Hopefully he turns into a world class winger.Ill reserve judgement till the fee is made public on the fee!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So :sturridge FA Cup winner, Champions League winner and England international for 12m= gamble :fergie
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jan/12/daniel-strurridge-liverpool-sir-alex-ferguson

Then goes out and spends 15m on umproven Championship kid 

:fergie


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Pretty sure Swanson said it was £10m up top and £5m with add ons. He's usually on the ball with what he reports. Zaha isn't out of contract in the summer either and it's an inflated price due to him being so young with media attention. Good agent.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Kiz with the Greatest of all time BIGIRIMANA sig. Marginally shafts Professional Ballboy CHARLIEMORGAN. I'm not bias I swear.












DwayneAustin said:


> So :sturridge FA Cup winner, Champions League winner and England international for 12m= gamble :fergie
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jan/12/daniel-strurridge-liverpool-sir-alex-ferguson
> 
> Then goes out and spends 15m on umproven Championship kid
> ...


Vintage :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

City Watch ‏@City_Watch
Daily Mail: #MCFC have first refusal on Birmingham winger Nathan Redmond (18), which they acquired when loaning Joe Hart to Birmingham.

well that's news to me


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:fergie gonna :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

jimmy kebe to newcastle on a four year deal subject to a medical

straight from the horses mouth too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Obertan 2.0 now they just need BEBE :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:lmao it's fake. superb troll. superb.

Jimmy Kebe ‏@JKebe
Oups i thought if you're french and play football u just pop in to Newcastle and sign a contract &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; Not a chance of leaving #LoveReadingFc#


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

amazing troll. True tho, it's ridiculous how many French players they have and are looking to sign.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Speaking as a Newcastle fan myself, I just don't get it. Fair enough, we have gotten some quality players from the French League in the likes of Cabaye and Ben Arfa, but as a fan I'd like to see some of this money spent on players with PREMIERSHIP experience, as lets be honest; we're in a relegation battle now. 

Some of these players I personally had not heard of before we were linked to them; and that comes from a lack of knowledge about Ligue 1, but my initial reaction when we signed Haidara was 'Who?' It is good that we are bringing in players and players still want to join Newcastle. I'd just personally like to see more money invested into the English leagues and bringing in young players that way and/or older players already in the Prem that know what they're doing and won't have to adjust to the pace.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> City Watch ‏@City_Watch
> Daily Mail: #MCFC have first refusal on Birmingham winger Nathan Redmond (18), which they acquired when loaning Joe Hart to Birmingham.
> 
> well that's news to me


wouldnt have redmond only been 15 then, i doubt thats true, can you get first refusal on someone who hasnt even signed professional terms?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> City Watch ‏@City_Watch
> Daily Mail: #MCFC have first refusal on Birmingham winger Nathan Redmond (18), which they acquired when loaning Joe Hart to Birmingham.
> 
> well that's news to me


Maybe he can become the next Scott Sinclair! Wow, go on Nathan you get that contract you deserve it :cool2



93.20 said:


> :lmao it's fake. superb troll. superb.
> 
> Jimmy Kebe ‏@JKebe
> Oups i thought if you're french and play football u just pop in to Newcastle and sign a contract ���� Not a chance of leaving #LoveReadingFc#


:lmao quality. That's brilliant.



ThatWeirdGuy said:


> Speaking as a Newcastle fan myself, I just don't get it. Fair enough, we have gotten some quality players from the French League in the likes of Cabaye and Ben Arfa, but as a fan I'd like to see some of this money spent on players with PREMIERSHIP experience, as lets be honest; we're in a relegation battle now.
> 
> Some of these players I personally had not heard of before we were linked to them; and that comes from a lack of knowledge about Ligue 1, but my initial reaction when we signed Haidara was 'Who?' It is good that we are bringing in players and players still want to join Newcastle. I'd just personally like to see more money invested into the English leagues and bringing in young players that way and/or older players already in the Prem that know what they're doing and won't have to adjust to the pace.


Really? Look at the fee's we're paying, Sissoko signing soon for £2m. Where can you get value like that in England? Just look at the Zaha transfer or any business Liverpool do to sum that up. 

Who could we have bought for these prices with Prem experience that are equal quality? English players, especially youngsters are garbage with over inflated price tags.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So, apparently we've put in a bid of £1.2 million for Kei Kamamra from the Sporting Kansas "roster". His goalscoring record isn't great and that's without taking into consideration that he plays in the MLS. Seems a bit of a cheap punt in all honesty.

There are also rumours of us being interested in Jamie Mackie. I can't see how he would improve the squad at all.

I hope that we actually end up taking this window seriously instead of pissing about with joke offers such as £3 million for Gary Hooper, Celtic are never going to sell him for that amount. There's negotiation skills then there's taking the piss. 

This reminds me of the dark old days when are previous cheif executive Neil Doncaster offered £300K to Luton for Steve Howard when they wanted £700K. We faffed about like twats until Derby swooped in with a £1 million offer. They got promoted that season with Howard bagging 16 league goals while we signed Chris Brown (not the one who hit Rihanna) for that same touted £300K sum. "Sex tape" ended up scoring one goal for Norwich fpalm

Wish we would have shown some bollocks and just told Swansea to name their price for Danny Graham. He would be ideal for us and isn't a risk due to the fact that we know that he can perform at this level.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Kebe :troll

Amazing.*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Jimmy Kebe is my new favorite non Man United player!When darmah Shef (sp) was at the Sky Pad while ago talking about it i was skitting!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

GOOD GUY Fergie jacking up the transfer price to help out lower league clubs, should be knighted again for his services to English football :fergie

Everything I've read other than Goal says £15m, in modern measurements coming in at under half a Carrol, three-quarters of a Downing and a spectacular less than a third of a Torres. 

Let's be honest, if he steps into the first team next year and does was he was signed to do, £15m is a bargain. If he flops, it's a massive expense for nothing. The £10-15m bracket these days is barely a big transfer for a top club, sadly enough.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Everything I've read other than Goal says £15m, in modern measurements coming in at under half a Carrol, three-quarters of a Downing and a spectacular less than a third of a Torres.


Even Swansea's first XI yesterday and their stadium cost less than Torres :torres


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Lots of Jovetic to Arsenal rumours, would love it but will definitely be bullshit.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ThatWeirdGuy said:


> Speaking as a Newcastle fan myself, I just don't get it. Fair enough, we have gotten some quality players from the French League in the likes of Cabaye and Ben Arfa, but as a fan I'd like to see some of this money spent on players with PREMIERSHIP experience, as lets be honest; we're in a relegation battle now.
> 
> Some of these players I personally had not heard of before we were linked to them; and that comes from a lack of knowledge about Ligue 1, but my initial reaction when we signed Haidara was 'Who?' It is good that we are bringing in players and players still want to join Newcastle. I'd just personally like to see more money invested into the English leagues and bringing in young players that way and/or older players already in the Prem that know what they're doing and won't have to adjust to the pace.


Don't buy into the British transfer policy we stocked up on Carroll, Henderson,Downing & Allen & look at all the good it's done us lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



AlexHumph said:


> Lots of Jovetic to Arsenal rumours, would love it but will definitely be bullshit.


lolvetic.

That guy has gotten linked to probably every club in the premiership since 2009. Surprised we haven't been linked with him this window yet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



The List Bro! said:


> Don't buy into the British transfer policy we stocked up on Carroll, Henderson,Downing & Allen & look at all the good it's done us lol


yet another numpty bagging Hendo :hendo2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> lolvetic.
> 
> That guy has gotten linked to probably every club in the premiership since 2009. Surprised we haven't been linked with him this window yet.


Still a few more days to go :brodgers


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



The List Bro! said:


> Don't buy into the British transfer policy we stocked up on Carroll, Henderson,Downing & Allen & look at all the good it's done us lol


Well the bets part of all of these French players is that they are costing us next to nothing. I think that if we were just using all the money we got from selling Carroll to you lot to spend on these players, we would still have a good 5-10 million left :lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

There was literally just 5 minutes of triffic player I'd love to have him here with Harry on sky sports news :lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger is weighing up a move for Fiorentina striker Stevan Jovetic, according to the Express.
> 
> The Yugoslavian has also attracted interest from Manchester City, though they have since distanced themselves from the player.
> 
> ...


So Jovietic to Arsenal?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










bit of a strange choice of t-shirt from Zaha for his medical, with Imogen Thomas on it


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> bit of a strange choice of t-shirt from Zaha for his medical, with Imogen Thomas on it


:lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Oh god. Please don't be that big of a headcase.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Are you fucking kidding me?

fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i hope GYAN RIGGS jacked off onto his shirt.

now THAT would be an introduction.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

What an appropriate shirt to wear :lmao.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:lmao:lmao :lmao, Nothing beats Ferdinand's dress he wore at his medical!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

is Zaha thick as shit? :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Probably didn't even recognise her, I know I didn't. No-one would if Giggsy hadn't helped out her career by plowing her.

Can anyone confirm/deny that her sex tape is shit?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Should lead to a good bit of teasing in the locker room. Giggs has been there, done that, while Zaha had to buy the t-shirt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Probably didn't even recognise her, I know I didn't. No-one would if Giggsy hadn't helped out her career by plowing her.
> 
> Can anyone confirm/deny that her sex tape is shit?


it is shit. she's fugly


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Another numpty at United. Nothing to see here 8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> she's fugly


:kobe


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> it is shit. she's fugly


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

watch the sex tape and tell me she doesn't look disgusting.










HOT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> lolvetic.
> 
> That guy has gotten linked to probably every club in the premiership since 2009. Surprised we haven't been linked with him this window yet.


lol, yeah right. Is the guy that good though? Don't think I've ever watched him play.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> it is shit. she's fugly


how old is the tape?PM link :yum:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

It's rare but I can, in principle, agree with Kiz's point. With all the make up, airbrushing, flattering angles etc she never stood out amongst the lad mag model crowd, so I doubt she'll be striking in a poorly filmed, old, amateur video.

She's probably still attractive but not supermodel hot. I may research this later.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Is it even her? if so great sense of humour that wilf :terry also 8 or 9 quid in river island they are, :lol cheap one that zaha.


Anyway hope he proves the doubters wrong aka anyone who hates united it looks like on here. Love some big willie :cashley


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Atletico Madrid have signed former Liverpool full back Emiliano Insua from Sporting Lisbon. (Source: Marca)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:fergie will kill Zaha's explosive bursts the same way he did with :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Maybe if rooney wasn't a fat boozing smoker that might have helped, no?

Reprahse that formerly fat who gets unfit after any injury and needs weeks to recover :fergie


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

A good example, instead of Rooney, would be Valencia. Past few months, by god hes been terrible. Dwells too much, runs too little, and plays on Rafael, when it should be the other way round.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

BREAKING: West Brom have rejected a transfer request from Odemwingie. -TNCMark


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I won't be surprised to see Messi be linked with us someday. We seem to be linked with all the players in the world... Somebody tell them we're Arsenal, not City or Chelsea.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Maybe if rooney wasn't a fat boozing smoker that might have helped, no?
> 
> Reprahse that formerly fat who gets unfit after any injury and needs weeks to recover :fergie


If you're going to bitch about Roonaldo, I'll gladly take him back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Juventus have agreed a 6 month loan for Anelka


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> If you're going to bitch about Roonaldo, I'll gladly take him back.


for Baines + Fellaini + cash, ok :fergie



zaha just posted this on his instagram


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> If you're going to bitch about Roonaldo, I'll gladly take him back.


I love wazza (most of the time :fergie)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

That deal seems legit, you're on














MASTER PHOTOSHOPPER :fergie


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

oh god i can see Zaha being a tremendous player at United or I can see him being the second coming of Obertan.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










:jordan 

Newcastle United have completed the signing of French international Moussa Sissoko from Toulouse for an undisclosed fee.
The 23-year-old midfielder has put pen-to-paper on a six-and-a-half year deal at St. James' Park and will wear the number seven shirt.

Sissoko said: "I am delighted to be a Newcastle United player.
"This is a massive Club playing in the best league in the world, and I believe my style of play is suited to the Premier League.
"I have heard lots about how fantastic the Newcastle supporters are and cannot wait to get started.
"I am rising to a new challenge by coming here and want to firstly help the team improve this season and then progress after that."

:mark:


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

fuck Newcastle love long term signings and shit. 6 years!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sissoko is the one player in the world that reminds me of Jermaine Jenas. Good luck to him at Newcastle though, he should find it okay fitting in with there being French players around.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Whilst it's hilarious at how many French players Newcastle are signing, the value for money is incredible. Newcastle are usually decent with signings though they built a squad off the Carroll money.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Wilfried Zaha has passed his medical at Manchester United. Five-and-a-half year deal reported to have been signed. #


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21193630



> *Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger wants the January transfer window limited to two-players per club.*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> That deal seems legit, you're on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jaydamn

Going straight to the favourite smiley thread.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

You're all very welcome. This one is free of charge btw, I'll have to start charging for the rest I make.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










:wenger

look at Obertan's nationality


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

^ Pardew doesn't buy the players, that's pretty obvious. He just manages the ones given to him. Obertan lives under the sea, and BIGI is not Rwandan. 



Cookie Monster said:


> Sissoko is the one player in the world that reminds me of Jermaine Jenas. Good luck to him at Newcastle though, he should find it okay fitting in with there being French players around.


You're going to have to explain that one, I can't see a similarity at all.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Moussa Sissoko reminds me of Demba Ba. He's impressive on youtube.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










YES :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Gabriel Obertan (Mars) :lmao*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Twitter seems to think Coutinho to Liverpool is all but done. €13m supposedly. Now I wonder if we were really in for him or if our name was used to pry more money from Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

liverpool have agreed to an 8.5 mil transfer of coutinho.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Finally have an -inho in the squad (when the deal is complete) :brodgers Hopefully he's more of a Ronaldinho than a Gervinho 

Good work by Ian Ayre this window


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Getting a decent Brazilian for £8.5m.... This is Liverpool right?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2nd place here we comes. Prepare your anuses Manchester :brodgers


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Prepare your anuses Manchester :brodgers


Are you signing Brendan's son too? :genius


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



haribo said:


> Are you signing Brendan's son too? :genius


:torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

haribo said:


> Are you signing Brendan's son too? :genius


:nando


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Peter Odemwingie, what a greedy idiot. I wouldn't move from West Brom to QPR right now, no way. Does he think he's really that special? Well he's not and I hope that if he goes to QPR then he'll be playing in the Championship next season.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Turkish sources reporting that Drogba has signed for Galatasaray. 1.5year deal apparently. Not too sure how reliable it is though.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Super Mario off too Milan a done deal!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
Sky Sources: QPR are in talks with Millwall about striker Rob Hulse joining them on loan #SSN


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

mario to milan isn't a done deal yet

inter people in sao paulo presumably to talk to paulinho
dicky law has apparently been in spain to try and get villa over.

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri
Mind: Begiristain was the director with whom Raiola and Galliani closed in few days the deal to bring Ibrahimovic to Milan. Balotelli on.

forgot about that


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Still lots of Jovetic and David Villa rumors, don't see either happening.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

mario pulled from the squad travelling to london and has flown to italy according to stu brennan

sky reporting that danny graham wants to leave swansea for personal reasons.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Good news for city and bad news for everyone else who likes a good laugh.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Good riddance too Mario!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Spurs have signed Hotlby which is a great signing. As an Arsenal fan, it hurts me to say this but that's great business. Quality player.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



RockCold said:


> Spurs have signed Hotlby which is a great signing. As an Arsenal fan, it hurts me to say this but that's great business. Quality player.


To be fair, we thought Marin was a quality player. :nando


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Difference was we bought Marin when he was already going downhill. Holtby is on the rise.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*











*Everton have agreed an £8.6m fee for FC Twente's Dutch midfielder Leroy Fer.*

The 23-year-old has scored 10 goals in 29 appearances for Steve McClaren's FC Twente.

A statement on Everton's official club website said: "He will now head to Merseyside to discuss personal terms and undergo a medical."

Everton, who entertain West Brom on Wednesday, are fifth in the Premier League table, three points behind fourth-placed Tottenham.

Fer has won two caps for the Netherlands, where he is nicknamed "The Bouncer" because of his size and strength.

He started his career at Feyenoord before moving to Twente in 2011.

Everton boss David Moyes has been keen to sign a central midfielder for some time, having failed with a bid to sign Vadis Odjidja-Ofoe from Club Brugge in the summer.

Instead he signed German international Thomas Hitzlsperger on a short-term deal which has been extended until the end of the season. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21233406​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Since when do Everton have close to £10m? Kenwright must be preparing to sell :fellaini1 to us :jordan


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Since when do Everton have close to £10m? Kenwright must be preparing to sell :fellaini1 to us :jordan


Na ye have Mikel....

We'll take him:fellaini1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I can only assume we're paying them in maltesers.

In all seriousness, it'll be similar to the deal we made for Fellaini. We payed Standard £3m a year over 5 seasons to cover the £15m for him.

Guess it's a do or die effort now in regards to pushing on for the CL and keeping Fellaini or getting a replacement in who seems to resemble him and get him ready for the 13/14 season.

EDIT: Thought I recogised the lad from somewhere.. DO.. WE.. HAVE.. A.. PROBLEM.. HUMMM?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



I Curry I said:


> To be fair, we thought Marin was a quality player. :nando


Haha true.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sounds like a good signing for Everton. Moyes seems to be brilliant when it comes to spotting transfers, so I'm sure he'll be a fine player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

GALAS got didier

jesus


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Snejider, Drogba, Eboue...

GOAT squad. 



Arsenal needs to sign Jovetic. Forget Villa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

the cool thing for gala is i believe both wesley and drogba are available for the champions league.

well i know drogba is, not sure about sneijder and where europa/champions league rules lie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Apparently we've signed another Dutch nutjob, on the same lines as Drenthe and Andy Van Der Meyde..



> The knee sounded the most serious to me.
> We don't need another player with a dodgy medical record.
> Louis van Gaal rates him, together with Kevin Strootman from PSV, they are seen as the Dutch central midfield of the future.
> 
> ...





> Fer hit the headlines last year after splashing out £22,000 on a pet horse for his girlfriend - only to find out that she can't keep it because she lives in a block of flats.
> The Holland midfielder made the extravagant purchase at an auction of former race horses.
> But his noble gesture fell flat when his other half pointed out that she lives in a block of apartments and has no way of accommodating or looking after the stallion called Django. Fer was forced to quickly offload the horse and become a laughing stock among his team-mates.


Court cases, buying horses for girlfriends, boozing. Whatever, he looks like a BEAST :mark:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Snejider is a crock, he's gone for a bit of money, he's a shadow of his former self.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Well if Ballo is leaving then hopefully Mr Fer can step up to to the plate.

It's a pretty big plate to step on to so his first course of action should be to punch a cripple.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> mario pulled from the squad travelling to london and has flown to italy according to stu brennan
> 
> sky reporting that danny graham wants to leave swansea for personal reasons.


From the BBC... 



> Contrary to reports, Balotelli is with the squad that travelled to London for Tuesday's meeting with QPR.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

And now Sky Sports said he's in talk with Juve :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

yes it came out later that he got on a later stop.

love how we started a rumour that juve are in talks with mario. pay up milan you penny pinching scumfucks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

One of them has to be telling the truth! :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I can't believe anyone would give Balotelli the stupid money that city are.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Role Model said:


> Snejider is a crock, he's gone for a bit of money, he's a shadow of his former self.


Ben appearance :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



T-C said:


> I can't believe anyone would give Balotelli the stupid money that city are.


He's probably still being sold on his potential that pretty much is the only reason he got the move to Money City in the first place. Surely by now people would just accept he's too mentally unstable to be worth the risk.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

it is the potential. imo milan are hoping that when he gets to the BOYHOOD CLUB he'll settle down. i doubt it very muchly.

there is also the fact he's a proven winner, and he has stepped it up in big games. the 6-1, the assist to aguero, big moments and he has delivered. if only he had a better attitude. i still believe he's an incredibly talented player, with everything besides the attitude and the mindset to be one of the best in the world. whether he finds that in milan, i dont know. best of luck to him if he can.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> The signing will take Moyes's net spend to -£15m over the last 4 years - a truly remarkable feat


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Role Model said:


> Snejider is a crock, he's gone for a bit of money, he's a shadow of his former self.


Not really. He was Inter's most important player when they won the CL, then after that they sold lots of important players and didn't bring in quality young players. Sneijder also got injured few times, then when he was fit he wasn't played because they wanted to get rid of his insane salary. He showed in the Dutch team he still has got "it", he's just been unlucky.



ROUSEY said:


> Apparently we've signed another Dutch nutjob, on the same lines as Drenthe and Andy Van Der Meyde..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know where this is coming from all of a sudden. Fer has a good reputation in Holland, always seen as a positive factor in the locker room 'cause he gets along with everyone, but definitely not a crazy partier like VDM.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...arcelona-says-Arsenal-boss-Arsene-Wenger.html

So I guess that's it for operation #FreeDavidVilla

LOL Arsenal, they sold Barca their captains and other promising prospects, Barca won't even give them a squad player(albeit an epic one).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

SAVE_US_COUTINHO.

8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I will be praying to god every single night that Coutinho isn't another Liverpool flop.

:bron4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Not being bad minded, but I really don't see him doing that well in the long term.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

City Watch ‏@City_Watch
Sky Italia: All that is left now is the official announcement from Milan and City. Everything is done, Mario will be a Milan player.

well then


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Not being bad minded, but I really don't see him doing that well in the long term.


I have a feeling he will be good long term but will struggle with the physicality of the EPL at the start. He looks to be quite skillful and confident enough to take on players. Also has good speed from what I see on youtube videos.

We'll soon see.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Been hyped for a while at Inter but just hasn't seemed to make the cut for Stram over there. When he first debuted under Rafa at Inter in late 2011 he looked a decent player in the making with some positive runs on the ball so might not be too bad a signing for LOLerpool, but I hope he struggles 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

inter aren't getting paulinho because he doesn't want to leave till june :lmao

so they've sold all these guys, banking on him leaving, and now they'll have to scramble quickly to get someone in, or risk it all for the cl spot without anyone. inter fans GOING OFF at moratti on twitter.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Destiny said:


> I will be praying to god every single night that Coutinho isn't another Liverpool flop.
> 
> :bron4


Sorry brah, no can do.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark: SAVE US :mark: :mark: :mark:

Now there is second Phil in my life for whom I will :mark: everytime he 'shoots' unk 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

93.20 said:


>


:mark: can't wait to see him in action. Hopefully he comes good.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Going to miss Mario  

Will never forget him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

well, him to milan is finally official. signed till 2017. subject to a medical

Umberto Gandini ‏@UmbertoGandini
Tranfer agreement for Balotelli signed with Manchester City. Medicals tomorrow in Milan, then personal terms until 2017 signing

he's the director btw


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ferdinand off to Bursaspor, Another career JT has ruined, first Wayne Bridge and now Anton Ferdinand.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Very upset Balotelli is leaving England. Pure entertainment and a quality footballer to boot.

Premier League just lost another character.



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Ferdinand off to Bursaspor, Another career JT has ruined, first Wayne Bridge and now Anton Ferdinand.


The fact that Anton has been shit for the majority of his career has nothing to do with it then?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Fair play to Balotelli for taking a wage cut to make the move happen as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Massive cock. Delighted to see him gone.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Massive cock. Delighted to see him gone.


Well somebody is insecure :wilkins

Sad to see him go personally, the whole reason I subscribed to the MCFC Youtube channel was to see his antics


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i think this shows a change in our way of transfer too. to get back what we paid for him after all his drama is decent negotiating. especially after the weiss/caicedo fuck ups.

it's sad to see him go. there was one guy who really tried to get the best out of him, and in the end he let him down. so, so talented, with so many mental problems. he showed up on the big stage though. fa cup final, the 6-1, assist to aguero, been a very important part of our success. his off field stuff has clouded the fact that he is a tremendous player who lets himself down.

i hope he can become the player that he's meant to be in milan.

Ed Thompson ‏@edthompsn
Balotelli had a Book Value of £11m.City also save £3m wages & £2.3m amortisation this season.So £20m fee leaves City £14.3m better off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



danny_boy said:


> Well somebody is insecure :wilkins


:lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Good riddance to one of the most overrated gimps in football. He'll never amount to even a fraction of his hype.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Good riddance to one of the most overrated gimps in football. He'll never amount to even a fraction of his hype.


Too bad the majority United fans don't realise the same about Nani.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Too bad the majority United fans don't realise the same about Nani.


:nando i timed that well coming into this thread.


So seems United linked to Wanyama and Strootman again, who do we united fans want or would prefer?


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Wanyama from Celtic? Or am I thinking of the wrong guy...

I'm sad to see Balotelli leave, but as others have said, his antics were just too much at times. He was extremely talented and showed it in big matches, not even just for City, but for Italy in the Euros as well. Now he goes to Milan, whom I hate, so I hope nothing good comes of it, shame.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Wanyama hands down. Every time I have gone out of my way to watch Strootman he has been poor. Wanyama would give us something different and has a much higher ceiling I reckon.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> Too bad the majority United fans don't realise the same about Nani.


Dumb.

He pretty much won us the league in 2011, and he's never really been hyped.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Irish Jet said:


> Dumb.
> 
> He pretty much won us the league in 2011, *and he's never really been hyped.*


you're kidding me


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Quasi Juice said:


> I don't know where this is coming from all of a sudden. Fer has a good reputation in Holland, always seen as a positive factor in the locker room 'cause he gets along with everyone, but definitely not a crazy partier like VDM.


Just a quote I've seen from a Dutch Everton fan, I much prefer your post though! 

What's your general feeling of the lad?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> you're kidding me


Next Ronaldo and all that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Irish Jet said:


> Dumb.
> 
> He pretty much won us the league in 2011, and he's never really been hyped.


Worst post in this thread and there's been some terrible ones.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Dumb.
> 
> He pretty much won us the league in 2011, and he's never really been hyped.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Oh wait you were being serious.....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> you're kidding me


To the extent Balotelli was? Not even close.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> Just a quote I've seen from a Dutch Everton fan, I much prefer your post though!
> 
> What's your general feeling of the lad?


He'll do well in England. He's a true box to box player, very strong on the ball and seems like a chill dude.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Shame Balo has left England. Guy was a BOSS. Could have been a brilliant player for citeh. Shame he has no brain. Still heres hoping he he reaches his potential in Italy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

mirror saying we've put in an enquiry for villa. i doubt it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

David Villa's wife just gave birth last night, i doubt he would really want to be flying to england to finalize a move away


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Villa aint going anywhere until the summer.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

no holding midfielders

yet plays 4-2-3-1

rafa logic

we need some goddamn CMs before the window closes. unless we've already decided this season is a bust, in which case we better get a damn one next year


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Redead said:


> no holding midfielders
> 
> yet plays 4-2-3-1
> 
> ...












It's time you guys raided our squad again anyway


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess Arsenal bid 8 million for Villa. Smart. That should do it. :troll


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

There are rumours that we're in for Leed's Luciano Becchio. I can't say that I'd be particularly happy about that, seems as if we are getting desperate now. The apparently proposed deal would involve a £3.5 million fee plus Steve Morison moving in the other direction. He cost us £2.5 million in July 2011, so that's essentially a £6 million fee for a 29 year old (Becchio) that has never played higher than championship level, a league in which he has failed to score 20 or more league goals in a season, even just once. Panic.

Mind you, our decision to return to our favourite feeder club has set off the now regular monthly Norwich related Leed's seethe to an all new level. The decision to go in for Becchio after signing Bradley Johnson, Jonny Howson and Robert Snodgrass seems to have sent them into overdrive. Just check out some of the comments from the Leed's forum '*waccoe*':



> Course it will be f**king Norwich. We could have Alan Wright playing for us now, bang him on the transfer list and the c**ts would be in for him.





> Norwich? Fucking hell


Some guy posted this on there:










Followed buy this:



> You can just imagine it ... as each Leeds player turns up at Norwich, they start spouting about how good our other players are - cheap scouting.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










urby emmanuelson from milan to fulham on loan is done according to urby himself.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So is Balo to Milan a sure thing then?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

unless he fails his medical yes


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

that's a shame, really enjoyed his antics on and off the pitch. hopefully he gets up to more shenanigans in milan :balo2

emmanuelsen is quite good from what i remember, should do well getting first team action at fulham.

oh, and coutinho :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

some radio station in manchester has said we've signed david villa. nice way to get a few hits on the website :lol

butland has turned down the chance to talk to chelsea due to no chance of him playing regular first team. good move for him.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Benitez would turn him into Scott Carson anyway.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If Butland is coming in then Surely Courtois is leaving. Glad to hear he may have turned it down anyway.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Emanuelson would be a good signing for Fulham, pretty versatile as he can play left mid/wing/fullback.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

havent heard about butland turning us down anywhere

supposedly hes a bit of a chelsea fan, birmingham fucking need money fast, and Turnblol and Hilarious are out of contract in the summer.

we just got permission to talk to his agent


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport
England U21 keeper Jack Butland turns down the chance to discuss terms with Chelsea as he wants to play regular first-team football #cfc


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:hmm:

we were after butland too apparently


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



King Kenny said:


> :hmm:
> 
> we were after butland too apparently


Who needs Butland when you have Jones.

8*D

Chelsea should stick with Courtois.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Here's what should happen. Reina to Barca (lol), Butland to Chelsea, Courtois to Liverpool. Seems a fair and reasonable solution :side:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Barcelona should make a move for Handanovic or Lazio's Marchetti. The 2 best GK's in Serie A until now, the latter with outrageous performances to his name. Both significantly better than Valdes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Anton Ferdinand loaned to Bursaspor

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jan/29/anton-ferdinand-joins-bursaspor-loan

Norwich loan out young Declan Rudd to Preston

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21245743

Mauro Boselli loaned to Palermo

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21217422

West Ham loan in Wolfsburg's former Boro defender Emanuel Pogatetz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21240154


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Very smart of Butland. What's the point of moving to Chelsea and being out on loan for years? He'd just be in the same situation Courtois is in now, which is dumb for him and dumb for the club (unless we make a massive profit).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Duncan Castles ‏@DuncanCastles
Harry Redknapp's #QPR ask Rolando to name his own salary in latest attempt to sign central defender. #FCP #POR

:lmao :lmao

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
Sky sources: QPR make bid for Chris Samba activating release clause in contract with Anzhi #ssn

not as much :lmao

Wayne Veysey ‏@wayneveysey
After selling Zarate to Dynamo Kiev for €8million, Lazio have agreed deal for Sporting Lisbon midfielder Bruno Pereirinha. Fee around €2m.

Wayne Veysey ‏@wayneveysey
Lazio have also offered €2.5m for Uruguayan winger Diego Suarez. Told he is likely to sign.

Wayne Veysey ‏@wayneveysey
Lazio have had €7m bid rejected for Santos playmaker Felipe Anderson. Likely to try again in the summer. Alternative is Granit Xhaka on loan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Why the fuck would Chelsea want to sign Butland when they already have Courtois?*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *Why the fuck would Chelsea want to sign Butland when they already have Courtois?*


This.

Can only assume we're worried about losing Courtois after loaning him out so much, which would be a real shame.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Because Turnbull.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

as i explained, he expressed he likes chelsea, hes relatively cheap, and very very talented. even if he doesnt get minutes with us, hed be a very clever buy. especially with FFP looming

take courtois for example. he hasnt played a second for chelsea yet, but if we were to sell him now, we'd already be looking at 3 times what we paid for him. atleast

and again, turnlol and hilarious are crap, so it couldnt hurt to have a very talented and cheap 2nd goalie.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

3 times what you paid for courtois would be the 2nd most expensive keeper ever. nah

butland wants game time. why would he go and be 3rd in line at chelsea?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Kei Kamara is apparently signing for us from Sporting Kansas City, subject to a work permit:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21261139

His assets are supposedly pace and skillful, so he's essentially the type of striker that I wanted us to sign. The question still remains whether he's up to premier league standards or if he's just quick and able at MLS level. We shall see :hmm:

With an MLS career goalscoring tally of 45 goals in 178 appearances I'm not expecting the bloke to score too many goals. However, he does come recommended by Darren Huckerby so that's certainly a point in his favour. If he turns out to be as good as Hucks was then I'll be very happy. Darren was hardly a great goalscorer but his skill and pace created plenty of assists for others.

EDIT- Also, regarding *Jack Butland*: He has a lot of potential but makes lots of basic errors. I think the lad is sensible by choosing to stay at Birmingham where he will be settled, play regularly and be able to develop his game.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *Why the fuck would Chelsea want to sign Butland when they already have Courtois?*




boosting the English coifficient perhaps? 

Oh and Turnlol makes Mannone and Lindegaard look like Casillas and Buffon in comparison.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Where has he said he was a Chelsea fan?, ive never seen it anywhere


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

samba flying to england to discuss terms with qpr

crikey


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Its even more :lol when Samba's release clause is 12.5 million


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> 3 times what you paid for courtois would be the 2nd most expensive keeper ever. nah
> 
> butland wants game time. why would he go and be 3rd in line at chelsea?


highest number of clean sheets in 2012 iirc in the la liga. no mean feat in a league that includes casillas. guy is astonishingly talented, especially for someone so young

butland would be a smart buy, even if we just loan him again. his value is going nowhere but up. but yeah, if i was him i wouldnt

what i find interesting is how great our loanees are doing. we could probably put together a premier league side starting 11 using just players on loan. DeBruyne, Lukaku, Chalobah, PVA, Kalas, Mceachran, courtois. hell, some of those guys should probably be playing for us right now

btw kiz whatd you think of chalobah when city played watford?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

i know how talented courtois is. i was pumping him up massively last season a few games in. it's just that buffon is the only guy to cost a club more than 20 mil (32 mil), the next is de gea at 18 mil. keepers just don't tend to go for much. you be 15-17 mil i reckon, but i dont think he'll be sold anyways

and i didnt see the watford game, it wasnt televised anywhere.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

talksport (lol) have said we've made a 22 mil bid for Torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

we bought him for 10 million euros and that was before he really hit the big time. Hes arguably far better than de gea was and united paid a supposed 17 million pounds for him. with barca interested i dont think 30 mill euros is out of the question. unbelievably good for a goalie so young. might get 15 years of service out of him

ofcourse, thats all under the assumption that we would sell him. And honestly, i think it would be stupid if we do. Player like that comes along like that only once in a looooong ass time and hopefully we can keep him happy and transition him to the first team

though personally id like to see him continue his development, maybe in the premier league so he can adjust to the more physical style and meeting crosses. but not so long that he forgets who paid for him


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> i know how talented courtois is. i was pumping him up massively last season a few games in. it's just that buffon is the only guy to cost a club more than 20 mil (32 mil), the next is de gea at 18 mil. keepers just don't tend to go for much. you be 15-17 mil i reckon, but i dont think he'll be sold anyways


I'd have more faith in Courtois now than I would have had in De Gea 2 years ago and he's roughly the same age now as De Gea was when he moved. I reckon I'd have more faith in him than De Gea right now. Reckon he'd probably fetch about £22m if we sold him, though I hope we don't.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



King Kenny said:


> talksport (lol) have said we've made a 22 mil bid for Torres


LOL Talksport. Was it that prick Ian Abrahams? He's always making up shit without a shred of proof. This happened a while back:



> Ian Abrahams‏ @Moose_talkSPORT: "It is my understanding Spurs may have already met with David Moyes today and that Moyes compensation has been agreed with Everton FC."


Director of Communications at Everton I think


> Paul Tyrrell‏ @TyrrellPaul: "this is an absolute lie Ian. I expected better from you. If you repeat it, you can expect legal action from EFC.





> Ian Abrahams‏@Moose_talkSPORT: "ok Paul sorry and I withdraw it"





> Ian Abrahams‏@Moose_talkSPORT: "is that ok and I will not mention it again"





> Ian Abrahams‏@Moose_talkSPORT: "I withdraw the comments about David Moyes I made a short while ago leaving Everton for Spurs"


Shat himself.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

lol liverpool wouldnt even have 22 mil to blow on a had it striker


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Shat himself.


:lmao

Dat backtracking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Redead said:


> we bought him for 10 million euros and that was before he really hit the big time. Hes arguably far better than de gea was and united paid a supposed 17 million pounds for him. with barca interested i dont think 30 mill euros is out of the question. unbelievably good for a goalie so young. might get 15 years of service out of him
> 
> ofcourse, thats all under the assumption that we would sell him. And honestly, i think it would be stupid if we do. Player like that comes along like that only once in a looooong ass time and hopefully we can keep him happy and transition him to the first team
> 
> though personally id like to see him continue his development, maybe in the premier league so he can adjust to the more physical style and meeting crosses. but not so long that he forgets who paid for him


If we don't sell him, he'll walk for free. He's not signing an extension here.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> i know how talented courtois is. i was pumping him up massively last season a few games in. it's just that buffon is the only guy to cost a club more than 20 mil (32 mil), the next is de gea at 18 mil. keepers just don't tend to go for much. you be 15-17 mil i reckon, but i dont think he'll be sold anyways
> 
> and i didnt see the watford game, it wasnt televised anywhere.


Didn't Neuer cost like 20-22 mil?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Joel said:


> If we don't sell him, he'll walk for free. He's not signing an extension here.


unless we offer him a guarantee of a future starting place and pretty lucrative contract


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

actually it was 19 mil, so he's the second highest. i think that includes a fair bit of bonuses though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Redead said:


> unless we offer him a guarantee of a future starting place and pretty lucrative contract


Other clubs maybe ready to offer him that sooner. That's our problem.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

barca losing Valdes is what worries me most. he's already in spain and when Barca comes knocking, its fucking hard to say no

I dont think we've ever had this problem before. a player actually refusing to sign a contract we're offering


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

walk for free? he has a contract till 2016


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

I'm telling you now; Courtois will not play one game for Chelsea.



93.20 said:


> walk for free? he has a contract till 2016


Time flies, man. That will be here in no time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> Duncan Castles ‏@DuncanCastles
> Harry Redknapp's #QPR ask Rolando to name his own salary in latest attempt to sign central defender. #FCP #POR
> 
> :lmao :lmao


How can they call themselves a football club. I just dont.... :lmao



King Kenny said:


> *talksport* (lol) have said we've made a 22 mil bid for Torres


Probably should have stopped reading there. Only place to have a worst rep than the Sun. 



Joel said:


> I'm telling you now; Courtois will not play one game for Chelsea.


Listen to THE RIGHT ONE guys. 

But even gotta doubt that Joel. If he's signed for another 3 years then surely he has to play sooner or later.

Edit

Also Mozza. Just saw on SSN that the Leroy Fer deal is off due to him failing a medical


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Liverpool Football Club are delighted to confirm the signing of Inter Milan midfielder Philippe Coutinho.
> http://liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-confirm-coutinho-deal


:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Fucking QPR and arry complete cocks, isn't samba on 100k at anzhi? All that shit :redknapp spewed a few weeks ago. Also his everlasting hard on for crouchy.


:lmao fer failed a medical? even Michael owen and fucking hargreaves passed a medical.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*I can see Cortious going Barca after next season too. Fits the bill for them and he aint turning that down to wait it out any longer at Chelsea. It'd be a risk but I'd start heavily integrating him into the team next season if I was Chelsea. Cech's still good enough but they risk losing a seriously quality keeper without getting anything out of him. It's not like he's far from ready to play at a high standard and lacking experience anymore.

Mozza's sig







*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Also Mozza. Just saw on SSN that the Leroy Fer deal is off due to him failing a medical





WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao fer failed a medical? even Michael owen and fucking hargreaves passed a medical.


Passing a medical doesn't generally mean just being fit at the time. From what i read Fer had a knee injury and so there is still some stuff that gets picked up on that there. Now if he's signing on a free ala Trainsrealhardgreaves then it doesn't matter really. But Everton wanted a deal with Twente based on appearances so if that knee does fuck up then they're covered somewhat.



DwayneAustin said:


> :brodgers


:stevie :sterling :lucas :carra :suarez1 :sturridge :hendo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Was probably harsh on fer but still how often do you see players fail medicals nowadays.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

In this case, wasn't a case of failing a medical. Just not fianancially worth it to a constricted club, with the fees they had to pay. They'll get the cash, maybe slightly more, from another club. So Twente probably don't care too much.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Very strange then since the deal was pretty much done they left it rather late to pull out of it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Bye Mario, pity we,re not getting another striker in, but as we can easy play with one up, 3 should be fine, can't see us finishing anywhere but 2nd, no doubt we,all be in for cavani early summer. Hope guidetti sees as some game time before season end too


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Daniel Levy ‏@YouGotLevyed
Announcement: The Tottenham Hotspur transfer window is officially open!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Ahh Deadline day. As long as we get to see :arry hanging out the car window its all good


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> *Source: Liverpool Echo* - EVERTON FC are in talks with Sevilla as they bid to land a transfer deadline day coup by signing Spain striker Alvaro Negredo.
> 
> David Moyes has identified the 27-year-old forward as his number one target before tonight's 11pm deadline, after a move for Dutch midfielder Leroy Fer broke down yesterday.
> 
> ...


Ambitious and would a massive coup for them if they pull it off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

If Everton end up with Negredo and we haven't even at least tried, I seriously give up :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> If Everton end up with Negredo and we haven't even at least tried, I seriously give up :lmao


last i read you were in for Damiao.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Rush said:


> last i read you were in for Damiao.


We've been after Damiao for the past 3 years I'm sure :lol

He's owned by all sorts of different people so it makes the deal difficult. Since then, they seem to have signed about 5 different strikers, who at one time have been hailed as "his replacement". I just don't listen to the rumours any more to be honest.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Deadline day would be better if it was like a FA Cup draw. 

"Lionel Messi...and he'll join...Mansfield."


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

if Everton end up with Negredo that'd be some signing, really good all round striker and still only 26 too.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










dat wheelin' and dealin' :redknapp


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Lerner-backs-Paul-Lambert-transfer-cash.html












> *Villa close in on French midfielder Sylla*


Please be good. :lelbron


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Samba on 100k a week? 

:arry :redknapp :arry


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*























































:redknapp

On a more serious note:


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Arsene Wengers transfer window just opened. I hope he can buy some players that specialise in playing the first half of a football game...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

100K a week for Samba and 70K a week for Crouch at 32. That is just silly for any club let alone one with an 18K capacity ground.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

QPR :lmao 

Surprised Graham is going to boro.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The next Portsmouth without a doubt.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Harry Redknapp with all that money he probably has to spend and he currently has Jermaine Jenas and David fucking Bentley undergoing medicals right now. He really does love us :lol


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Bentley and Jenas having medicals at QPR, both on loan. What a coup for 'Arry. 

Also Anzhi have had a £29m bid turned down for Willian.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:arry in his car on SSN. Ahh Deadline day complete


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The same Jenas who couldn't get a game on loan at Nottingham Forest? lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:arry:arry:arry



> _BBC SPORT_
> 
> Harry just told us that it has happened. It hasn't, quite, but BBC Sport's Ben Smith reports that Christopher Samba has passed his medical at QPR and is expected to finalise a £12.5m move from Anzhi Makhachkala any time soon.
> 
> It is understood the 28-year-old centre-back has agreed terms on a deal that will see him receive £100,000-a-week, including bonuses and add-ons.





Imagine if Everton got Negredo.

:argh:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:arry :arry :arry









August 31st and January 31st should become National Harry Redknapp Days when he retires.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

"Valenciennes officials reportedly travelled to London last night to speak to Fulham about the transfer of their 21-year-old defender Nicolas Isimat-Mirin. One of the most promising centre-backs in Ligue 1, he would be an exciting signing for the Cottagers - especially at a cut-price fee of just over £2m"

Would be a good signing for Fulham if FM is anything to go by :side:

Also, :damn Harry, at it again.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Destiny said:


> Harry just told us that it has happened. It hasn't, quite, but BBC Sport's Ben Smith reports that Christopher Samba has passed his medical at QPR and is expected to finalise a £12.5m move from Anzhi Makhachkala any time soon.
> 
> It is understood the 28-year-old centre-back has agreed terms on a deal that will see him receive £100,000-a-week, including bonuses and add-ons.


That's the most ridiculous deal I've ever seen in football, not even joking. For a 28 year old, average centre back who's achieved nothing in the game.

Danny Graham says no to Boro, Sunderland it is then. Why's he so desperate to give up a Wembley cup final and potential winners medal?

Paul Scharner back to Wigan on loan :cool2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

QPR's wages apparently were already 150% of their turnover, but now Remy and Samba have signed it must be moving close to 200%, with probably more players to come in today


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Apparently we have only offered Negredo a loan deal and Sevilla don't want that. We are also looking at Lisandro Lopez from Lyon apparently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

DEADLINE DAY

been at work, so i assume samba is official? qpr :lmao

at least we signed fucking robinho when we won the lottery.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

How much did Milan pay for Mario?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

about 20 mil, with a couple more in bonuses

ended up with a profit after paying 18 mil for him (according to the inter report)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Pretty quiet window, see some big moves in the summer instead (Suarez, Cavani, Falcao, Fellani etc)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

qpr have signed 28 players in the last 18 months


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

BECKS TO PSG


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

The Samba deal is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

93.20 said:


> qpr have signed 28 players in the last 18 months


I knew it was a lot but damn that is crazy :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

townsend turns up, gets told the deal is off when he gets there, drives off. class.

huddlestone not going to fulham.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/david-beckham-set-to-join-paris-saintgermain-8474846.html

Manchester United
Real Madrid
Milan
LA Galaxy

It's only fitting Beckham ends his flashy career at a flashy club that is PSG.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

So Samba is official. £100k a week, £12.5m fee. Four and a half year deal. I feel sick.

Beyond a joke, that.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

28 players in less than 2 seasons is absolutely crazy. What's the revolving door like, anyone know how many they have let go?

Be an interesting stat table; players in VS Players Out, Points, Wins, Managers, wages etc. Crazy. 

It's like that mate you play Footy Manager with who hasn't got a clue. He thinks he's smart going an "average" team like you, but his has 10 times more to spend. Ends up buying practically a new first 11 in the first season, doesn't do well, so buys another 11 in the next season.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Huerelho Gomes is off to Hoffenheim on loan. I hope they are paying his wages, we have some right tosh on wages that we could quite easily get rid of. I mean David Bentley, Gomes, Jenas are just wasting wages.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> 28 players in less than 2 seasons is absolutely crazy. What's the revolving door like, anyone know how many they have let go?
> 
> Be an interesting stat table; players in VS Players Out, Points, Wins, Managers, wages etc. Crazy.
> 
> It's like that mate you play Footy Manager with who hasn't got a clue. He thinks he's smart going an "average" team like you, but his has 10 times more to spend. Ends up buying practically a new first 11 in the first season, doesn't do well, so buys another 11 in the next season.


wouldn't be far away

graham to sunderland apparently done.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> townsend turns up, gets told the deal is off when he gets there, drives off. class.
> 
> huddlestone not going to fulham.


I imagine the loan deal is off as you can only loan one player from the same Premier League club and I imagine Harry wants either one of Bentley or Jenas over him. 

I'm glad too. Townsend is great back up for people like Lennon and Bale, someone who can come on off the bench and have his pace cause problems.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Becks to PSG is a strange one. They're a hugely ambitious club at the minute and have recently added the likes of Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Lucas, Lavezzi to ranks already bursting with talent. Can't help but feel Beckham is just there to sell shirts - and he will. At 37 I can't really see him playing a great deal. It's not like he needs the money either. The wife is probably behind this one - as usual.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> QPRLatest @QPRLatest
> 
> Bentley will have a medical at #QPR shortly from Spurs.


Good riddance.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










Oh boy. Business just picked up. We're running out of agents.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

At the vary least he will raise he profile of PSG. Still has the quality to play in ligue 1 despite his age.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

How bored is that driver sitting next to Redknapp???!!! Haha you've got a long day son!!!
I hear Suarez is very concerned that Everton will sign Negredo. Expect him to be banned for 8 matches after every Merseyside Derby. He will say that he was just trying to call the guy by his surname but we all know the truth now don't we Luis?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

fulham sign emmanuelson on loan.

berbatov now emmanuelson. pretty good names for fulham to pull

sevilla want 20 mil euros for negredo. that's not happening then.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> sevilla want 20 mil euros for negredo. that's not happening then.


:arry you rang?

Wasn't it David Bentley who did this?






Even if it wasn't idc, good time to post it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> Oh boy. Business just picked up. We're running out of agents.


but he is a massive Newcastle fan isn't he? and Sunderland fans know it. Thats why he was roundly booed when he came on as a sub for swansea up at the Stadium of Light a few days ago

weird!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

thought Graham agreed a deal with Boro? DEM TABLOIDS 8*D

Do Swansea actually have any strikers now? Pretty unfortunate for Graham that he was always dropped so Laudrup could play a midfielder in his place.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> :arry you rang?
> 
> Wasn't it David Bentley who did this?
> 
> ...


Haha, nah it was Mark Burchill and he never played for Portsmouth again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Sky Sports have said Bentley, Jenas, Townsend deals all off. We will never get rid of them, ever 





Renegade™ said:


> thought Graham agreed a deal with Boro? DEM TABLOIDS 8*D
> 
> Do Swansea actually have any strikers now? Pretty unfortunate for Graham that he was always dropped so Laudrup could play a midfielder in his place.


Apparently his agent demanded 10% of the transfer fee and Boro then dropped their interest.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> :arry you rang?
> 
> *Wasn't it David Bentley who did this*?
> 
> ...


pretty sure that was Giovanni Dos Santos, ever since :redknapp took over he was always on the bench or languishing in the reserves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

pacheco off to some club in spain

doni expected to be pissed off back to brazil


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Imagine what a team like Everton under Moyes could do with QPR kinds of money.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

It's getting boring now isn't it.

Especially over at Sky Sports when they are just looping Samba and Beckham.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Whoever hires the female reporters for SSN should get a raise, he certainly knows how to pick em


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

oh boy i can't wait to see the stokies like last time. inbreds


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> oh boy i can't wait to see the stokies like last time. inbreds


Not us all


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Tomkin said:


> Not us all


all the ones that love the camera :lol

last season's was a shocking bunch


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*










Roll up man is a legend in stoke!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Thank God we have no money.

I'd hate to see the scally little bastards at Finch Farm stabbing the SSN reporter :lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Didn't Redknapp openly criticism QPR's wage structure a few weeks back?

100k a week for Samba :lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Magsimus said:


> :arry you rang?
> 
> Wasn't it David Bentley who did this?
> 
> ...


It wasn't Bentley, but ironically it was someone who he currently has at QPR. Shaun Derry. The funny thing is he got rid of Derry at Pompey cause he thought he wasn't good enough for the Championship, but now he's his captain in the Premier League. And bizarrely he doesn't seem to be trying to replace him either. I personally think Derry is one of the worst players I've even seen in the Premier League. He gets a blood nose whenever he crosses the half way line, and he's meant to be a midfielder.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

doni's contract possibly being terminated


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Bananas said:


> It wasn't Bentley, but ironically it was someone who he currently has at QPR. Shaun Derry. The funny thing is he got rid of Derry at Pompey cause he thought he wasn't good enough for the Championship, but now he's his captain in the Premier League. And bizarrely he doesn't seem to be trying to replace him either. I personally think Derry is one of the worst players I've even seen in the Premier League. He gets a blood nose whenever he crosses the half way line, and he's meant to be a midfielder.


You sure it's Derry? I've heard it was Mark Burchill. In fact, I suppose it doesn't matter who it is. It has provided us with entertainment and we should be grateful for whoever it is :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

"No wonder he's in the farking reserves" :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Derry is garbage, QPR wonder why they're doing so badly when they're relying on Derry, Nelsen and Hill playing all the time. Hill is average at best, Nelsen was a good defender but is getting on as is Derry, but Derry has never been a good player.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Renegade™;13397297 said:


> Derry is garbage, QPR wonder why they're doing so badly when they're relying on Derry, Nelsen and Hill playing all the time. Hill is average at best, Nelsen was a good defender but is getting on as is Derry, but Derry has never been a good player.


Sums it up really. 

Keeping Derry but sending Faurlin away on loan. Getting in Samba on ridiculous wages for a ridiculous fee. Were looking to bring in the likes of Jenas and Bentley. 

My word. :wilkins


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

93.20 said:


> pacheco off to some club in spain
> 
> doni expected to be pissed off back to brazil


Shame about pacheco really like him tbh. Meh on Doni though not a huge loss

Also Boro signed keiron dyer. How that guy keeps getting clubs is beyond me :lol:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Kieron Dyer passing medicals but Leroy Fer can't :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Shame about pacheco really like him tbh. Meh on Doni though not a huge loss
> 
> *Also Boro signed keiron dyer.* How that guy keeps getting clubs is beyond me :lol:


:morgan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

because boro aren't paying 8 mil for him


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Kieron Dyer passing medicals but Leroy Fer can't :lol


It's not so much that he failed it, his scan shown a problem with the knee similar to Ba an we wanted to negotiate the deal with a pay less upfront and the rest is based on appearances.

Twente didn't agree to it and that was the end of it. At least we have some moneys so hopefully we can make it rain with some dollar bills tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

graham to sunderland done


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



ROUSEY said:


> It's not so much that he failed it, his scan shown a problem with the knee similar to Ba an we wanted to negotiate the deal with a pay less upfront and the rest is based on appearances.
> 
> Twente didn't agree to it and that was the end of it. At least we have some moneys so hopefully we can make it rain with some dollar bills tonight.


Ahh I see. Makes sense then!

Yeah, will be interesting to see if Everton do try and add to their team, a few fresh faces are key to contending for fourth in my view. Holtby is a big addition for us, we just need that striker. I just hope we get one in.

Don't care if it's Leandro, Negredo, Lopez, Gomis or Gary Hooper at this moment.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Holtby is amazing. I've been wanting us to sign him the last 2 seasons, will be a star.

Internacionals director of football suggested that Demiao could possibly join Spurs today according to IBTIMES.



> "Leandro Damiao will only leave if there is a very quick negotiation," Luis Cesar Souto de Moura told Correio do Povo. "But no official offer has been made."


Gotta get in there quick..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

eagerly awaiting us to sign negredo now

:side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*http://www.paddypower.com/football/football-specials/transfer-specials?ev_oc_grp_ids=502931

Rollin at the market for Jim White cliches.*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Eagerly awaiting Jim Whites arrival to SSN.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Vinicius Grassi ‏@viniciusg86
> 63M Reais. Internacional is just waiting the bank guarantees from Tottenham.





> @DuncanCastles
> Tottenham to make final attempt to secure Leandro Damiao. #THFC #BRA





> Chris Atkins ‏@Chris_Elastico
> @nad_THFC Reports in Brazil say a bid has been made, Spurs have a doctor in Brazil for a medical


I still don't think we will sign him. Levy is too tight. I'll just wait for the statement later tonight to say that we tried but there were obstacles and we ran out of time


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *http://www.paddypower.com/football/football-specials/transfer-specials?ev_oc_grp_ids=502931
> 
> Rollin at the market for Jim White cliches.*


Some enormous odds there, worth a few quid on a couple!


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Deadline day is always fun but with Arsenal and their transfer policy it does start to annoy me after a while


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

butland to stoke done. 5 mil straight cash, loaned back for the season


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Begovic moving in the summer then.

Those women presenters on SSN are just..... :wilkins and I bet Jim White has had every last one of them :stuff


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Just seen the Fer comments, you gang of cunts :lmao :lmao





> David Moyes has several transfer targets, including Ruben Castro, should his moves for Alvaro Negredo fail today.
> 
> The Everton boss is reported to be desperate to sign Negredo, however, and is hoping that Sevilla’s urgent need for cash will help persuade them to accept a fee lower than the 20 million Euros they have reportedly quoted.
> 
> Castro is a former Spanish Under-21 international, has scored 55 goals in 95 league appearances for Betis, and was La Liga’s third highest scorer last term.


I'll admit I have seen nothing of Ruben Castro, pretty top record for a striker not at Madrid/Barca.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

We have signed Luciano Becchio from Leeds in a straight swap deap involving Steve Morison. It's pleasing that we haven't spent any money on what is essentially a gamble. Moro's best days were well behind him anyway so it's not as if he's a loss.

We are also rumoured to be in for Curtis Davies from Birmingham, the offer apparently being around £1.5 million with £500K worth of add ons. We've also offered Leon Barnett as part of the deal. Would be happy with that even if Davies turns out to be mediocre because Barnett is absolutely fucking shit.



93.20 said:


> butland to stoke done. 5 mil straight cash, loaned back for the season


Could Begovic possibly be moving on in the summer? It seems strange that Butland would move to a club with an established number one after saying that he needed regular games.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



> Leroy Fer on the website of Sports Promotion reacted to the cancellation of his transfer from FC to Everton.
> 
> "I stayed until the last minute hoping that keep the clubs there would come together. Now that fails I have a moment to myself. I had in mind already in Liverpool, I looked forward to this step convert. Yeah, and if that still is blown there, I have just sick of yes. "
> 
> ...


He is now apparently set to come in on loan until the end of the season. If we finish 4th we'll be able to pay more and secure a deal and he can prove the truth in his comments about the knee. If he flops we can back out and lose out on nothing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Begovic said today he's going nowhere. Strange but potentially a great investment for Stoke either way. 

Expected Becks to go PSG but I was hoping he'd be playing in England again. Shame.

Negredo's going nowhere. Sevilla play tonight too and they wont let him go without being able to get a replacement in.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

His agent...



> "It's impossible. Negredo is an important player for Sevilla and I am absolutely sure nothing will be done in this window.
> 
> "I know they have spoken to Everton but there is no way it will happen. Unfortunately there is no chance because Sevilla simply don't want to lose him, and if they do they will ask for crazy money."


Didn't want him anyway :kobe2

Fuck, just sign somebody! Bring back Jermaine Beckford FFS! ANYBODY!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

we've signed the ghanian messi* in an 18 year old kid named GODSWAY

*nickname may not be legit


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

come on chelsea, sign ANYTHING

:bigrimana


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Why did Danny Graham leave Swansea when he had such a great chance of winning a medal in the COC? 
:bigrimana

Can he still get a medal just for being in the squad during the cup run? Surely not?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

*Best part is Chelsea have Lukaku and Essien playing great football at other clubs while on their books. Amazing that such a big club with so much money has such little depth to their squad. Their bench last night looked like a collection of scraps they found on their books. Feel bad for Malouda still not even getting a look in :lol

Edit: personal reasons supposedly. Sounds like he wanted to move back north.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

He wanted to live in Newcastle, Geordie Shore wannabe and all that. 

BIGI also needs to be in every post


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Celtic have rejected a 4'th bid from Norwich according to SSN, Wanyama said he wants to stay at Celtic till at least the summer, this is turning out to be a better window than I was expecting.



Obligatory bigrimana spinning head :bigrimana


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

honestly, i would not completely oppose chalobah, McEachran or essien being recalled. anything to strengthen our non existing midfield

ramires and the 34 year old frank lampard playing every single game AND out of position? ridiculous


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

willian close to going to anji for 34 million pounds apparently. that's more like it transfer window


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Seabs said:


> *Best part is Chelsea have Lukaku and Essien playing great football at other clubs while on their books. Amazing that such a big club with so much money has such little depth to their squad. Their bench last night looked like a collection of scraps they found on their books. Feel bad for Malouda still not even getting a look in :lol
> *


We could make a surprisingly decent team out of the players we have on loan.

Courtois
Hutchinson Bruma Kalas Van Aanholt
Essien Mceachran
Kakuta De Bruyne Piazon 
Lukaku

And I didn't even use Chalobah.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



Cookie Monster said:


> You sure it's Derry? I've heard it was Mark Burchill. In fact, I suppose it doesn't matter who it is. It has provided us with entertainment and we should be grateful for whoever it is :lmao


I heard in on a podcast, so possibly not the most reliable source. The timeframe would appear to match up though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DwayneAustin said:


> Why did Danny Graham leave Swansea when he had such a great chance of winning a medal in the COC?
> :bigrimana
> 
> Can he still get a medal just for being in the squad during the cup run? Surely not?


No they would need to win it. And it's even stranger considering (unless things have changed) the chance of European football next season. Still if it's due to personal reasons then fair enough


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

Why don't they have a Redknapp cam on SSN?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

According to our colleagues on BBC Radio 5 live, David Beckham's press conference is behind schedule because the former England captain is being taught to read his opening statement in French. Sacre bleu. We could be here a while.

tremendous. please put on the j-bart accent too


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

ANZHI GOTTA ANZHI


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

make massive deal about press conference
don't show entire conference

:troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*

:becks wont take a salary at PSG, instead it will all to a local children's charity

Also he said he turned down premier league teams as he would never play for another english team apart from United :fergie


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



united_07 said:


> :becks wont take a salary at PSG, instead it will all to a local children's charity


What a great guy :terry1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



BANKSY said:


> Why don't they have a Redknapp cam on SSN?


*Because the novelty of that joke has quickly worn off.*


united_07 said:


> :becks wont take a salary at PSG, instead it will all to a local children's charity
> 
> Also he said he turned down premier league teams as he would never play for another english team apart from United :fergie


*GOAT Human. Not ashamed to say I have a door sized wooden block of Beckham from the glory days.

Jim White already with a GOAT promo from the ROOFTOPS. Used up my freebet on his first cliche to be "the clock is ticking". Eagerly anticipating Jim White's choice of words come 8PM. Out of fucking mind.

Willian to Anzhi is a shame. Shame when top players move to obscurity like that, especially before Shakhtar/Dortmund. *


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: January 2013 Transfer Window (Soon to be featuring Crazy Jim & Sexy Natalie)*



93.20 said:


> oh boy i can't wait to see the stokies like last time. inbreds


2 seasons ago was the worst set of deadline day Stoke fans, bunch of neanderthal monsters. There was one Stoke fan going apeshit on talksport this morning in a rage at QPR/the presenters.

Speaking of Stoke, Butland chooses Stoke over Chelsea :wilkins


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You should try living amongst them. BRAVE.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would love to know how anzhi are going to avoid the DREADED FFP too. seem like they're treating it with the respect it deserves.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice of Beck's to donate all his wages to a charity. Didn't think he would come to the premier league if it wasn't to United.

Don't look like we are signing anyone today, was hoping for a new goalkeeper as I am getting fed up with DeGea's mistakes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spanish Radio are saying Nacho Monreal is flying to England to hold talks with Arsenal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nacho monreal off to london to negotiate with arsenal according to radio marca

hey FUCK OFF mayytee


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri
Incredible! Stekelenburg literally stopped before boarding on private jet! Roma didn't release him cause couldn't find a replacement


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

A LB that isnt santos while Gibbs is out :mark: never seen him play but he has two IFs on UT so that must mean he's good right? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :becks wont take a salary at PSG, instead it will all to a local children's charity
> 
> Also he said he turned down premier league teams as he would never play for another english team apart from United :fergie


All class that man, great gesture from him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

PSG probably gave Beckham a big enough signing on fee to warrant him handing out his earned salary. Still, a very nice gesture.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seabs said:


> Not ashamed to say I have a door sized wooden block of Beckham from the glory days.


I KNEW IT! /Chandler


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not like he needs the salary with the amount of income he gets from everywhere else. His football salary is probably the least of them all.

Still nice of him to do it though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hazard ban will not be extended

Nigeria will lose to Ivory coast so Mikel and Moses will be back in time for Wigan too

Thats like 3 new signings right there :wenger


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Has :wenger been playing :theo out wide again since he agreed a new contract? What a coincidence.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wait have Anzhi signed Willian? :mancini2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the Stoke fans are out :jones


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Brek Shea to Stoke. 

Stokemerica. 

I think he will do well in the prem.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

united_07 said:


> the Stoke fans are out :jones


tbh in comparison to past transfer windows these Stoke Fans look fairly normal, must be too windy for the usual inbreds that surround the SSN journo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> Has :wenger been playing :theo out wide again since he agreed a new contract? What a coincidence.


True. He's fortunate that 'Football Manager Giroud' has come out to play and Theo's still scoring. . . for now!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Whoa. The Monreal deal is done? Good. Didn't think we would sign anyone today.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Brek Shea!!! USA USA USA!!!

We always find the mongs to stand in front of the camera! Can't wait to see their faces if the Rod Fanni rumours come to talks.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Tomkin said:


> Brek Shea!!! USA USA USA!!!
> 
> We always find the mongs to stand in front of the camera! Can't wait to see their faces if the Rod *Fanni* rumours come to talks.



Giggs likes this.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I believe in miracles! Since you came along! You Brek Shea thing!
I believe in miracles! Where you from? You Brek Shea thing!

USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tomkin said:


> Brek Shea!!! USA USA USA!!!
> 
> We always find the mongs to stand in front of the camera! Can't wait to see their faces if the Rod Fanni rumours come to talks.


Shea is a decent winger. Left footed, deceptively quick. Nice shot on him. Should be a useful player. 

Clearly Stoke understand there are gems in the MLS. Cameron was a nice buy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The thread title is devine but why isn't there a GIF of Natalie and her amazing cleavage? Most serious question ever asked.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Happy Now?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> Happy Now?


:yes


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

How have Stoke got Shea? Wasn't he supposed to be the next big thing?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The hype behind Monreal makes it sound like he's better than Gibbs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> John Stones is about to undergo a medican at Everton, according to Sky Sports News.
> 
> The 18 year old Barnsley defender was thought to have agreed a deal with Wigan earlier today, but Sky Sports revealed moments ago that he would be having a medical at Finch Farm imminently.
> 
> The deal to bring the England Under 19 international to Everton is said to be worth up to £3m.


What an anticlimax. From Neg' to an 18 year old defender.

Chance to sign a big name to push us in to the CL, nah, let's sign an 18 year old right back who will be 4th choice behind Neville, Hibbert and Coleman. Probably even 5th considering Jagielka has been playing there lately.

Fuck off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

edit: never mind, apparently its fake :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROUSEY said:


> What an anticlimax. From Neg' to an 18 year old defender.
> 
> Chance to sign a big name to push us in to the CL, nah, let's sign an 18 year old right back who will be 4th choice behind Neville, Hibbert and Coleman. Probably even 5th considering Jagielka has been playing there lately.
> 
> Fuck off.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Y WE NO SIGN SOMEONE!?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, like the thread title haha, I'll probable get Sky Sports live going on my laptop around 11, me and Jim will be brining you lots of news on our Gers signings, haha.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

> Y WE NO SIGN SOMEONE!?


You did sign somebody, you signed Donyoh

You know..... Donyoh, the Ghanian Striker

Of course you know him! He's Donyoh everybody knows Donyoh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Villa:


> The club is looking to do a loan deal with a promising player who has recently done well in MLS. #AVFC


Redshite:


> The latest from Liverpool midfielder Suso, who has been linked with Wigan but apparently isn't keen: "I'm making clear that I'm not going on loan to Wigan. I'm really happy in Liverpool." We'll bring you more shortly.


Fulham:


> Fulham sign PSV Eindhoven defender Stanislav Manolev and AC Milan midfielder Urby.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Y WE NO SIGN SOMEONE!?



Wind up surely?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Odemwingie is trying to take player power to a whole new level. He is literally doing what he wants. What a mug. I hope WBA just let him rot in the reserves.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Odemwingie has lost leave of his senses here :wilkins the fuck is he doing?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

> Aston Villa FC ‏@AVFCOfficial
> The club is looking to do a loan deal with a promising player who has recently done well in MLS. #AVFC


Recently posted on the official Villa feed. :becks


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> Recently posted on the official Villa feed.
> 
> 
> > Aston Villa FC ‏@AVFCOfficial
> ...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> Recently posted on the official Villa feed. :becks


I AM THE OFFICIAL VILLA FEED :darkheskey


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

^Boyhood Dream was excellent last season, we already have enough strikers though so I'm hoping for Rafael Marquez. :lelbron Although "promising" sounds like it will be another young inexperienced BRAVE player.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

The Sky Italia feed cutting out with the loud beep may have just blown my eardrums


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Apparently a club have trigged Diame's release clause. I suspect it's Spurs. Would love it to be Arsenal though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

RockCold said:


> Apparently a club have trigged Diame's release clause. I suspect it's Spurs. Would love it to be Arsenal though.


:arry he's a triffic player

edit: actually

west ham's owners son



> Contrary to reports there has been no bid for Diame today from anybody


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's arsenal imo not sure why or if spurs are intrested.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*you're welcome.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

SSN reckon the player Villa are after is Spurs winger Simon Dawkins who is currently on loan in the MLS


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Today got me in the mood to download Championship Manager 01/02 which you can get for free from the Eidos site. Last Football Manager game I played was CM 4 :arry Won my first game 1-0 which was in the intertoto cup, Bosko Balaban scored :torres



united_07 said:


> SSN reckon the player Villa are after is Spurs winger Simon Dawkins who is currently on loan in the MLS


lol his wikipedia page has already been changed to say he plays for Villa.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Allou Diarra on loan to Rennes :hayden3*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> Today got me in the mood to download Championship Manager 01/02 which you can get for free from the Eidos site.


I am so fucking getting this.

The game where Marcelo Salas was the fucking GOAT.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Peter Odemwingie denied entrance at QPR, HA, that'll give his ego a dressing down.

Big Jim is making a slow deadline day fascinating. GOAT.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Peter Odemwingie :lmao 

This guy isnt gonna stop until QPR sign him up. Trying to force his way into the building at Loftus Road and everything. QPR have actually had to deny him entry. Its Crazy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool tried to get Cuenca on loan? Wow.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Odemwingie>>>Jim white.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tell me Big PETER O' isn't seriously 'forcing' himself in to the building? :lmao

I'm avoiding watching Sky Sports News until 10 so I can save my heart attack and stress to one hour.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I am so fucking getting this.
> 
> The game where Marcelo Salas was the fucking GOAT.


You better not need some fucking login bollocks to download it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jim White to a sarcastic Simon Jordan 10mins ago "I think I can feel your tongue in my cheek" :wilkins


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

guessing its this link, i cant use it as its pc only enaldo

http://forums.championshipmanager.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=63494


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd hate to be the guy whose job it is to stand in Stoke on deadline day. There was some guy on before who felt like he was just staring into my soul.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROUSEY said:


> Tell me Big PETER O' isn't seriously 'forcing' himself in to the building? :lmao
> 
> I'm avoiding watching Sky Sports News until 10 so I can save my heart attack and stress to one hour.


Good as. West Brom haven't even given QPR permission to talk to him yet he decided to go down to London and try get a move anyway. Apparently QPR had to deny him entry and everything :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:lmao

They may as well take what they can for him, if somebody does that then its clearly they do not want to stay. Take the money and bring anybody in. Don't keep a player like that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stoke fans never fail. Kids randomly lifting their shirts and "Hello".*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

This thread cannot close until we get some pics of the stoke fans.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *you're welcome.*


Sky sports female presenter^ :webb










BBC sport female presenter^ :jay


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> This thread cannot close until we get some pics of the stoke fans.


not as good as previous windows


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Norwich fans have just out done everyone. Well played LADS.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Norwich fans have just out done everyone. Well played LADS.*


This tbh. Oustanding


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> not as good as previous windows


Guy hovering in the back with the stoke hat on and green hoodie :lol, also one in the bottom left looks like he's up to something.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

How so?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

united_07 said:


> not as good as previous windows


They do have some inbred fans..but it wouldn't be transfer deadline day without them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ROUSEY said:


> How so?


*Cock and bum action against the club gates.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Always knew they were a fruity bunch in that part of england and yea the reporter would get it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Would love to get some thoughts on that from *BLACKANDRE*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Amazing :lmao

I'm tuned in now. Bring on the fun.


----------



## Dale (May 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> McGeady/Stones: have chosen not to come to Wigan....their loss, we will move onwards and be a better club without them





> Fair enough, if their heart isn't in it and or if they are just mercenaries are the last thing we need.


Wigan fans on one of their forums, piss off :lmao 

We are broke as a joke, anybody who is a mercenary should avoid Everton.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dale said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:ksi2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Would love to get some thoughts on that from *BLACKANDRE*


Apparently somebody was bumming a Leeds shirt on the rail, that has to be the visual metaphor of the century :lmao

Normal for Norfolk, as they say.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would do disgusting things to Natalie. :darren


:lmao the stoke fan on moments ago in the suit jacket and shirt :suarez2


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Odemwingie is nuts. Crap transfer window, but he is single-handedly making this night gold.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Somebody updated John Stones Wiki' page to..



> John Stones (born 28 May 1994) is a former defender who retired from football at the age of just 19 to pursue the existence of a reptilian master race with Dave Icke.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hoots seems more intent on chatting up these SSN bints, no wonder we're failing to secure these signings:

https://twitter.com/notbbckateriley/status/297102500056674304

I'd rather shag her than sign Gary Hooper to be fair.

Is John Stones *Iced_Edge's* real name?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ade Akinbiyi :buried

Edit: I'd be hitting on Kate Riley if she was stood outside my house all day rather than trying to sign footballers. Good to see he's got his priorities in order.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Ade Akinbiyi :buried
> 
> Edit: I'd be hitting on Kate Riley if she was stood outside my house all day rather than trying to sign footballers. Good to see he's got his priorities in order.*


What happened? Having said that he performed an effective self-burial during his Leicester days.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Simon Jordan said the only player he didnt want a manager to sign was Ade Akinbiyi but he signed him anyway.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

In defense of Akinbiyi, he was pretty good at Stoke. Potters legend.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Shepard said:


> Simon Jordan said the only player he didnt want a manager to sign was Ade Akinbiyi but he signed him anyway.


On wotb Simon Jordan is simply referred to as "cunt", but I've got to say that he had good judgement in that situation, despite not following his own sense fpalm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Summer 2011 deadline day was the GOAT when a few fat little Man City fans started to do a poznan behind the reporter.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sigh. No ambition to win. Millions upon millions sitting there. Talked about...never spent. 

Woe is me. Arsenal is a fraud. Clearly not a big club.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


Far too slim to be believable.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shep, I'm seriously considering going up there next deadline day and just walking across the reporter with a banner simply stating "Natalie Sawyer's bOObs".

WOAT Deadline Day.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So who's been makin' moves makin' moves makin' million dollar moves? :young2 (No real deal Titus O'Neil smiley? I am disappoint.) 

Peter Odemwingie is an absolute headcase, what on earth is he doing?

"Newcastle United confirmed today that Xisco's contract with the club has been terminated by mutual consent."

:bigirimana

^ Whoever added that smiley is the WOAT, spelled the great BIGI's name wrong. Ok now it's fixed, guessing it was Seabs then


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Surely a contender for the WOAT January Transfer Deadline Day

The day started out with so much promise :arry but the highlights ended up being Odemwingie's mental breakdown, Norwich fans pretending to bum eachother, and Natalie Sawyer................maybe it WAS a good day :arry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

the spurs fan


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:lmao that one fan hanging out right at the front with his hood up



Seabs said:


> *Shep, I'm seriously considering going up there next deadline day and just walking across the reporter with a banner simply stating "Natalie Sawyer's bOObs".
> 
> WOAT Deadline Day.*


id mark


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spurs fans outdoing Stoke fans on the inbred scale. Mighty impressive. The old middle finger trick. Incredible. Looked pretty old too.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

This has been a dreadful deadline day, capped of by Sawyer wearing a yellow dress that's keeping her well covered 


Only highlights of the day is Odemwingie being refused entry into Loftus Road, Bumming Norwich fans and Jim White throwing his pen in anger when he revealed that Norwich won't be doing any more business meaning Gary Hooper is staying


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, but who the hell does Odemwingie think he is?? Rocking up at Loftus Road in his blinged up Range Rover despite West Brom failing to agree a deal, saying he`s forced this move through on twitter and arrogantly claiming "every football fan in the country is interested in what happens".........everything thats wrong with the modern footballer. Hope West Brom hang him out to dry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a swollen bollock that Spurs fan!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Looks like a swollen bollock that Spurs fan!


I was actually thinking he looked more like one of the "Minions" from Despicable Me


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sawyer should have turned up in a bikini shot simon, quinn and jim fucking white in the face and then proceed to pleasure herself.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> So who's been makin' moves makin' moves makin' million dollar moves? :young2 (No real deal Titus O'Neil smiley? I am disappoint.)
> 
> Peter Odemwingie is an absolute headcase, what on earth is he doing?
> 
> ...


*Re-established my GOAT status :$

Why the fuck would you kill Jim off?

Summer windows are always better. Summer cleavage. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This deadline day has been better than last Jan for sure. Peter's saga alone has made it slightly worthwhile

Edit

:lmao that spurs fan


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can't even remember last January deadline day. This time next year I'll say the same about this one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ruined Kiz's sig now because of Mags :hayden3

I kinda wish that we'd be involved in something one deadline day just for the excitement.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Ruined Kiz's sig now because of Mags :hayden3*


:young2










:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I can't even remember last January deadline day. This time next year I'll say the same about this one.


Wouldnt be surprised tbh. 

Summer this year should be pretty damn interesting anyway. Wouldnt be surprised to see quite a few extremely huge news.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Madrid should be hilarious in the summer. City will be probably be very active in both directions if they finish 2nd. Chelsea is always fun. We're getting another window of arry whealin and dealin to keep QPR alive.

Villa are down. Admire their policy on paper but in reality it's a disaster when they get relegated and lose so much revenue. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We are signing Falcao, Neymar, Modric, Paulinho and Hummels in the summer.



Magsimus said:


> :young2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just spat all over my screen. Didn't realise he just slid into the shooting. Gotta be Cookie. Aint seen a post of his in a while.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Not the most exciting deadline day.

:hayden


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

So that's where McDermotts been tonight


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spurs fans always provide the amusement on deadline day. Need a gif of him wiping the middle finger down his face.

Simon Jordan and Niall Quinn actually look like they might wipe each off the face of the earth when they finish tonight :mark:

Edit: They're literally hitting each other on air now :mark:*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

So I see you're all a little underwhelmed by a low key deadline day. Well don't worry, you'll get your deadline day...















......yeah you'll all get your DEADline day......














.....WHEN ASTON VILLA RELEGATE THE OTHER 19 PREM TEAMS! :darren :darren :darren

I've got it all planned out, I'm going to get teleported in to CM 01/02 like Stan does in that Facebook episode of South Park, then I will change the course of Premier League history. :wilkins And one more thing....in the new present day.....


....I'll make it so Bolton and Wolves are still in the Prem. :darren :jones


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Why Bolton and Wolves?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> So I see you're all a little underwhelmed by a low key deadline day. Well don't worry, you'll get your deadline day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Peterborough :buried

Simon "Hunter" Jordan.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BLACKANDRE said:


> Why Bolton and Wolves?


Nothing against Bolton and Wolves, they just came to mind as they got relegated last year and I couldn't say Venkys because everyone loves them.

Shut up Shep, at least I'm not responsible for this forum now having 4 Hendo smileys. And don't use my gif either, quitters aren't allowed to use it. :mon


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

scored last night :hendo3


besides it was rus & kiz. not me


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HEY. Leave the GOAT Hendo alone Hesk 

:hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Passing the blame like a scared coward. :mon

Anyway, I agree with Seabs, Villa needed to sign a CB or 2. Well at least 1. Villa are probably going down.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Apparently DJ Campbell deal fallen through due to paperwork not being completed. They agreed the deal mid afternoon ffs. What a joke! Jerome Thomas been waiting for final permission from WBA to sign all afternoon and not happened. What a shambles we are!

Rochina & Rosado out on loan, Vuckevic released. All these Steve Kean signings are either being let go, paid off or dropped from the squad. Formica, Slew, Ribeiro, Anderson, Petrovic, Etuhu. What a shower of shite! Robinson told be to left out in the hope of getting shot after being given a new long term contract last season, and guess what, we can't let him go for free because he's got a long term deal on good money. What a fucking joke!

It's days like these I wish I'd never fucking come round on that operating table last summer to see all this shit going on with Rovers. Relegation's nothing compared to the farce of the last 6 months.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Only the true GOATs get at least FOUR smilies
:kobe4 
:lelbron
:hendo


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> :young2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring me Solo and the Wookie.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *
> Simon Jordan and Niall Quinn actually look like they might wipe each off the face of the earth when they finish tonight :mark:
> 
> Edit: They're literally hitting each other on air now :mark:*


I read this all wrong and thought it was erotica.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What an absolute idiot Odemwingie is.

Best thing about deadline day was the discovery of Kate Riley.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> I read this all wrong and thought it was erotica.


Me too :kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

along with GODSWAY we signed seko fofana from lorient. apparently highly rated, as well as being the next PATTY V. shockingly. like every black french midfielder.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Becks donating all his salary from PSG to a Paris children foundation. What a lad!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Becks donating all his salary from PSG to a Paris children foundation. What a lad!


:morgan


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well it's fairly obvious to me that if Gibbs hadn't got injured we wouldn't have bought anyone at all, though Monreal it is said would have joined us in the Summer.. It is not for me to judge our manager but there was always the possibility of Gibbs,Diaby and Rosicky all getting injured as all of their track records prove that. I don't share the confidence of our manager that we have a quality squad and like it or not if we can't get more consistency by the team on a regular basis and true leadership on the field from the first minute this may end as a poor season by our standards. What frustrates more is that it has been shown this season more than any other in the PL that anyone can beat anyone.More surprise results than ever before and though we have a huge deficit of points between us and United they are far at being the perfect team but SAF has a knack of making the right subs at the right time and is still the master of motivation and also choses his words carefully when speaking about the opposition he faces next..


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Was hoping on Man City swooping for someone in the 11th hour


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I Came To Play said:


> Best thing about deadline day was the discovery of Kate Riley.


Didn't even notice the bint with Natalie Sawyer hosting it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Inter got a few good deals done with Kuzmanovic from Stuttgart, Kovacic (the next Modric/Badelj etc) and Ezequiel Schelotto. Still no striker which is probably the main area they need strengthening.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cuenca goes to Ajax on loan.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-zone/2013/01/31/3717073/official-ajax-confirm-cuenca-loan


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Cuenca goes to Ajax on loan.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-zone/2013/01/31/3717073/official-ajax-confirm-cuenca-loan


Crazy Jim broke that one too us last night!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

loan window is still open no?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

He went on loan yesterday around 9pm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i know. i just don't know if it's open NOW.

david sullivan says west ham have an agreement to purchase the drunk one at the end of the season from liverpool. they haven't agreed to terms with the drunk one yet though.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Loan window opens next week I believe.

Cuenca could be something that helps out Ajax immensely in the Eredivisie. Behind PSV, Twente, with Vitesse and Feyenoord on their tails, a winger on the opposite side to Fischer is something they've longed for.

Speaking of Fischer, much more potential currently than Eriksen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Loan window opens next week I believe.
> 
> Cuenca could be something that helps out Ajax immensely in the Eredivisie. Behind PSV, Twente, with Vitesse and Feyenoord on their tails, a winger on the opposite side to Fischer is something they've longed for.
> 
> Speaking of Fischer, much more potential currently than Eriksen.


Yeah Fischer is class from what i've seen and i still really rate eriksen but i don't watch enough ajax to know if he's an out and out CM or AMC? i've watched him play both and also from the left sometimes last season.


----------

